# Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Zitat:"Die Probeabstimmung des DAV mit 100% Zustimmung hatte keinerlei Wert, da dies keine geheime Abstimmung war."

Naja, dies stimmt ja nun nicht.

Ob Geheim oder nicht ist hier egal.
Eine Probeabstimmung ist nur zur Meinungsbildung, zum Testen ob man auf Linie ist.

Die Probeabstimmung ist generell nicht relevant.

Ich würde dies in Deinem Bericht ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Nein, die Probeabstimmung war als solche (im Gegensatz zu denen im VDSF) auch deswegen nicht relevant, weil mir persönlich gegenüber mehrere Präsis vom DAV gesagt hatten, dass sie bei einer geheimen Abstimmung anders gestimmt hätten.

Und sich so nur dem öffentlichen Druck einer nicht geheimen Abstimmung gebeugt haben - was auch ja wohl genauso beabsichtigt war, um auch den VDSF damit unter Druck setzen zu können (was ja dann durch die Übermittlung des "DAV-Ergebnisses" während der Abstimmung im VDSF auch geschah).

Wer reell sehen will, wie eine  Stimmungslage ist, MUSS eine Probeabstimmung (dafür ist die ja da, um die Stimmungslage zu ermitteln) dann auch geheim machen.

Es sei denn, diese Probeabstimmung dient eben wie im DAV in Berlin an diesem Tag nur Propagandazwecken.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, die Probeabstimmung war als solche (im Gegensatz zu denen im VDSF) auch deswegen nicht relevant, weil mir persönlich gegenüber mehrere Präsis vom DAV gesagt hatten, dass sie bei einer geheimen Abstimmung anders gestimmt hätten.
> 
> Und sich so nur dem öffentlichen Druck einer nicht geheimen Abstimmung gebeugt haben - was auch ja wohl genauso beabsichtigt war, um auch den VDSF damit unter Druck setzen zu können (was ja dann durch die Übermittlung des "DAV-Ergebnisses" während der Abstimmung im VDSF auch geschah).
> 
> ...




Ja, aber es ist egal ob geheim oder nicht. Eine Probeabstimmung wird nicht rechtens/ bindend wenn  diese geheim statt findet.
Da swas Du geschrieben hast, hört sich so an als ob diese Probeabstimmung bindend wird wenn man se geheim durchgeführt hätte.


Probeabstimmung ist Probe. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Eine Probeabstimmung wird nicht rechtens/ bindend wenn diese geheim statt findet.


Richtig .

Aber dass eine "Probe"abstimmung NIE bindend sein kann, ergibt sich doch in meinen Augen schon aus dem Wort "Probe"....

Und wenn sie dann wie hier nicht mal geheim ist, hat sie nicht mal als "Probe" Sinn und Zweck - außer zur Propaganda wie gesagt..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig .
> 
> Aber dass eine "Probe"abstimmung NIE bindend sein kann, ergibt sich doch in meinen Augen schon aus dem Wort "Probe"....
> 
> Und wenn sie dann wie hier nicht mal geheim ist, hat sie nicht mal als "Probe" Sinn und Zweck - außer zur Propaganda wie gesagt..




Naja, i würd es so nicht schreiben. Das ist doppelt gemoppelt.
Aber Du bist der Redakteur oder jemand aus dem Team.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Guckst Du, verständlicher so?


----------



## Fischdieb (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Eine Probeabstimmung spiegelt eine Meinung wieder. Und bei 100 % kann man ruhig davon ausgehen, dass im DAV mehr als 75 % zugestimmt hätten. 
Im DAV hätte es dazu auch keine geheime Abstimmung gegeben. Man hätte auch "scharf" offen abgestimmt. 
Und selbst wenn Dir einige DAV-Präsidenten heimlich und nur für Dich Dir mitgeteilt haben, sie hätten dagegen gestimmt, so haben diese Leute auch nur einen Stimme wie jeder andere Delegierte.
Erst wenn die Präsis offen ihre Delegierten anhalten dagegen zu stimmen wird es interessant.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Die Probeabstimmung ist doch nun wirklich nicht von Bedeutung dafür, wie es weitergeht.

Zunächst einmal kenne ich zu wenig Hintergründe der aktuellen Berichterstattung. So scheint es mir, dass jetzt der gleiche Abstimmungsgegenstand unverändert in die März-Wiederholung gebracht werden soll. Über dieses Vorgehen entscheiden die beiden Präsidenten in einem kurzen Telefonat. Das bedeutet zugleich, dass die geäußerten Bedenken gegen eine derartige Fusion von den beiden Herren für die gesamte organisierte Anglerschaft als unbeachtlich betrachtet werden. Wäre dem so, dann wäre das ein Abstimmenlassen-bis-es-passt. Die Herren Präsidenten verweigern sich einem satzungsmäßig herbeigeführten demokratischen Ergebnis, weil es ihnen nicht genehm ist. (Anderen vielleicht auch nicht.) Gäbe es im VDSF Demokratie, dann würde man versuchen, aus dem Ergebnis Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, auf die Gegenstimmen zugehen und versuchen, mit Ihnen ein Kompromiss in der Sache zu erzeugen. Demokratie ist gemeinsames Ringen um den richtigen Weg. Der jetzt von den Präsidenten vorgegebene Weg schließt das jedoch allem Anschein nach komplett aus. Er gibt Weg und Inhalt vor und man darf nur noch zustimmen oder sich abseits stellen lassen. Dass dabei, wenn überhaupt, nur eine dreckige Fusion herauskommt, die an ihren eigenen unaufgearbeiteten Widersprüchen auf Jahre hinaus krepeln wird, scheint völlig gleichgültig.
Ich unterstütze an dieser Stelle noch einmal eindringlich den Ratschlag, auch wenn er von Thomas kommt, sich fachkundigen Rat von Fusionsexperten zu holen. Das Geld ist gut angelegt! 
Nicht alles, was von einem Thomas gesagt wird, ist schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Nicht alles, was von einem Thomas gesagt wird, ist schlecht.


Na, Namensvetter.......
;-)))))



> Dass dabei, wenn überhaupt, nur eine dreckige Fusion herauskommt, die an ihren eigenen unaufgearbeiteten Widersprüchen auf Jahre hinaus krepeln wird, scheint völlig gleichgültig.


Und?
Wäre doch in Berlin schon nix anderes gewesen bei den Dilettanten der beiden Bundesverbände und von der Initiative, auch wenn es da mehr Abnicker gegeben hätte....


----------



## Fischdieb (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

100 % DAV (jaaaaaaaaaa Probeabstimmung!!!) und 74 % vom VDSF sind auch eine demokratische Meinungsäußerung die man schon berücksichtigen sollte. Oder?
D.h. die große Mehrheit der Delegierten wollte die Fusion. Und vielleicht geht man jetzt auf die Gegenstimmen zu und versucht Probleme und Missverständnisse auszuräumen.  

Nein nicht alles ist "schlecht" was einige hier schreiben, aber manches.
"Gut" und "Böse" sind klar definiert, Zwischentöne werden ungern zugelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> 100 % DAV (jaaaaaaaaaa Probeabstimmung!!!) und 74 % vom VDSF sind auch eine demokratische Meinungsäußerung die man schon berücksichtigen sollte. Oder?


Die 100% beim DAV sind nicht relevant - sonst hätte man im VDSF ja nicht abstimmen dürfen bei 44% dagegen am Tag vorher bei deren Probeabstimmung, oder?
;-))))

Und wenn der Gesetzgeber nunmal mindestens 75% bei jedem der beiden Verbände vorschreibt, sind eben 74% im VDSF klar zu wenig.

Dann kann man das eben als demokratisch eindeutiges Ergebnis , dass es nach Recht und Gesetz nunmal ist, akzeptieren.

Oder man macht es wie Mohnert und Markstein und versucht den gleichen Unfug auf gleicher Grundlage nochmal abstimmen zu lassen...

Wir haben nicht umsonst letztes Jahr schon zum Demokratieverständnis im VDSF veröffentlicht, auch da gings um einen Brief von Mohnert (an Markstein), indem er schon zu "demokratischem Vorgehen aufforderte:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html



			
				Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Herr Mohnert scheint sein Ziel erreicht zu haben, dass Markstein den DAV auf Linie bringt.........

"Dummerweise" scheinen im VDSF aber einige Landesverbände aufgewacht zu sein und sich nicht mehr alles bieten zu lassen..

Ich begrüße das ausdrücklich, dass die ersten LV im VDSF anfangen selbständig zu denken und das auch in Abstimmungen zum Ausdruck bringen..

Ein bisschen Demokratie gibts also zumindest im VDSF noch.........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Und auch was Herr Brillowski an Hern Mohnert schrieb, zeigt ja deutlich die demokratische Grundverfassung im VDSF, wie sie auch in den Landesverbänden (in dem Fall eines Angehörigfen der (w)irren Initiative ) gesehen wird:


> In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich.





> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3720394&postcount=63

Es wär ja nun nicht so, dass darüber nicht schon lange genug berichtet worden wäre - dass sich jetzt auf einmal alle wundern, wundert mich dann  aber doch eher ...............
;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> 100 % DAV (jaaaaaaaaaa Probeabstimmung!!!) und 74 % vom VDSF sind auch eine demokratische Meinungsäußerung die man schon berücksichtigen sollte. Oder?
> D.h. die große Mehrheit der Delegierten wollte die Fusion. Und vielleicht geht man jetzt auf die Gegenstimmen zu und versucht Probleme und Missverständnisse auszuräumen.
> 
> Nein nicht alles ist "schlecht" was einige hier schreiben, aber manches.
> "Gut" und "Böse" sind klar definiert, Zwischentöne werden ungern zugelassen.



Festzustellen ist, dass ca. 126 % der Deligierten beider Verbände nachgedacht haben.

Ca. 26% vom VDSF, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, und 100% vom DAV, die *nach* der Probesabstimmung des VDSF mit katastrophalem Ergebnis und in der eigenen *Probe*abstimmung für die Fusion gestimmt haben in dem Glauben, dass ihnen nix passieren kann, weil die Fusion ja schon durch den VDSF gekippt wird. 

Wenn schon spekulieren, dann auch alle Facetten berücksichtigen, Gelle. 

Es ist für mich ohnehin ein Unding, dass in der Probeabstimmung des VDSF knapp 44% gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, in der, wenige Stunden später stattfindenden tatsächlichen Abstimmung aber nur noch knapp 26%. 

Und jetzt soll mir keiner erklären, dass man 18% der Deligierten, die nach jahrelangem Ringen und Zerren gegen die Fusion stimmten, innerhalb weniger Stunden mit Argumenten dazu bekommt, dann plötzlich für die Fusion zu stimmen. 

Das ist so durchsichtig wie nur was. Ein absolutes Unding welches aufzeigt, wie wenig ein großer Teil der Deligierten verstanden hat worüber man da eigentlich abstimmt. 

Und es ist ebenso ein Unding, wenn man jetzt - wohlgemerkt ohne die kleinsten Änderungen in Satzung und Vertrag - innerhalb von 3 Monaten die Fusion durch irgendwelche Winkelzüge doch noch hinzukriegen versucht. 

Bitte was , welches nicht in Satzung oder Vertrag niedergeschrieben ist, kann für die Abgabe der Stimme pro oder contra derart von Bedeutung sein, dass es in kürzester Zeit zu einer "Meinungsänderung" führt?

Mir fällt da, und das halte ich ja selbst für absurd, nur noch die Höhe der "Geschenke" ein. Kann ja nicht sein, was also sonst?


----------



## Zoddl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> So scheint es mir, dass jetzt der *gleiche Abstimmungsgegenstand unverändert* in die März-Wiederholung gebracht werden soll.


Wenn ich Thomas richtig verstanden habe, soll im März über eine Fusion mit der ursprünglich durch die Initiative vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf entschieden werden??? Evtl mit Beibehaltung einiger bis dato vorgenommenen Änderungen daran.

Und wie ich die Stellungnahmen der Verbände lese und soweit verstanden habe, gab es seitens des DAV auch im Vorfeld der Abstimmung bereits einige eingebrachte Änderungen am Satzungsentwurf. Zumindest liest sich das so.

Ergo:
*Mit wat wird denn nun genau im März abgestimmt?*#c#c#c

(Ich weiss es wirklich nich!)

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Laut Gesetz mussten die Satzung und Verträge abgestimmt werden wie ausgelegt:

Siehe Veröffentlichungen NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Und das soll auch laut Schreiben Mohnert Grundlage dafür sein, die jetzt demokratisch getroffene Entscheidung wieder umzubiegen, bis es den Herren Präsidenten dann endlich passt im März..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ergo:
> *Mit wat wird denn nun genau im März abgestimmt?*#c#c#c



Mit einer Mischung aus Hoffnung und Irrglaube vermutlich.

Mich würde bis dahin etwas ganz anderes interessieren was ich nicht weiß.

Nämlich, ob eine erforderliche Mehrheit aus der Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen herbeigeführt werden kann, oder ob die Mehrheit aller zur Abstimmung berechtigten Stimmen erforderlich ist.

Das wäre u.U. ein Unterschied, wenn LV´s die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, an der Abstimmung im März nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Es braucht die Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen.

Und davon müssen 75% dafür stimmen.

Die 4 bisherigen Pro-Stimmen von Thüringen fehlen also schon mal..

Juristisch nicht klar ist, in wie weit Enthaltungen und ungültige zu den abgegebenen Stimmen zählen, da streiten selbst die Juristen und es gibt dazu unterschiedlichste Ansätze und auch Urteile..

Ein weiterer von vielen Ansatzpunkten für eine Klage gegen diese (Kon)Fusion, sollte sie so vom VDSF beschlossen werden..


----------



## Zoddl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@Ralle
Thüringens TLAV ist im März der einzige VDSF-LV der nicht mehr abstimmen/teilnehmen wird. Als Mitglied der Initiative sollten somit seitens des VDSF einige Fusionsbefürworter fehlen. 
Bayern, SH und wer sonst noch kündigen wollen würde sind mindestens bis zum März noch Mitglied im VDSF und sollten damit an der Abstimmung teilnehmen. 

Aber was mich interessieren würde (was ich auch nicht weiss), wie das VDSF - Präsidium denn abgestimmt hat. Die Fusion 2012 war ohnehin nicht auf Mohnerts Wunschzettel, möglicherweise ua. auch weil es eine Fusion der Initiative und nicht "seine" gewesen wäre. Und natürlich _andere_ Gründe... 
Mich würde es wirklich nicht wundern, wenn das Präsidium nicht geschlossen für die Fusion gestimmt hat. Wäre dies der Fall sind die paar fehlenden Stimmchen aus Thüringen wieder egal. 


Ihr meint ein Abstimmungsergebnis über die Mehrheit aller berechtigten Stimmen, also DAV+VDSF Stimmen?
Das würde nicht funktionieren bzw wäre erst recht anfechtbar! Bevor die beiden Verbände nicht fusioniert sind, sind die Stimmen des anderen für die eigene Beschlussfassung nämlich vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Aber was mich interessieren würde (was ich auch nicht weiss), wie das VDSF - Präsidium denn abgestimmt hat.


Waren nach meinen Ermittlungen pro oder die ungültigen...

Da wir die Neinstimmer alle rausgekriegt haben -  ;-))



> Ihr meint ein Abstimmungsergebnis über die Mehrheit aller berechtigten Stimmen, also DAV+VDSF Stimmen?


Nein!
Laut Gesetz muss in beiden Verbänden jeweils einzeln eine Zahl von mindestens 75% der abgegebenen Stimmen für die (Kon)Fusion stimmen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Eine Probeabstimmung spiegelt eine Meinung wieder. Und bei 100 % kann man ruhig davon ausgehen, dass im DAV mehr als 75 % zugestimmt hätten.
> Im DAV hätte es dazu auch keine geheime Abstimmung gegeben. Man hätte auch "scharf" offen abgestimmt.
> Und selbst wenn Dir einige DAV-Präsidenten heimlich und nur für Dich Dir mitgeteilt haben, sie hätten dagegen gestimmt, so haben diese Leute auch nur einen Stimme wie jeder andere Delegierte.
> Erst wenn die Präsis offen ihre Delegierten anhalten dagegen zu stimmen wird es interessant.



Genau Fischdieb, und beim VDSF haben 2 Stimmen gefehlt für die Zustimmung.
Es ist also nicht so wie von Thomas und den anderen Kollegen behauptet wird das es eine schallende Ohrfeige gab, sondern es war sau knapp.
Es ist einfach mal so das wir den gemeinsamen Verband brauchen und das am besten gestern, wir haben andere Sorgen als uns um den kleinkarierten Kram zum kümmern.

Für die Fusion sofort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hab den Artikel nochmals etwas erweitert:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Festzustellen ist, dass ca. 126 % der Deligierten beider Verbände nachgedacht haben.
> 
> Ca. 26% vom VDSF, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, und 100% vom DAV, die *nach* der Probesabstimmung des VDSF mit katastrophalem Ergebnis und in der eigenen *Probe*abstimmung für die Fusion gestimmt haben in dem Glauben, dass ihnen nix passieren kann, weil die Fusion ja schon durch den VDSF gekippt wird.
> 
> ...




Die wurden unter Druck gesetzt und sind eingeknickt.
Einige Vorsitzende haben es doch öffentlich geschrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Genau Fischdieb, und beim VDSF haben 2 Stimmen gefehlt für die Zustimmung.
> Es ist also nicht so wie von Thomas und den anderen Kollegen behauptet wird das es eine schallende Ohrfeige gab, sondern es war sau knapp.
> Es ist einfach mal so das wir den gemeinsamen Verband brauchen und das am besten gestern, wir haben andere Sorgen als uns um den kleinkarierten Kram zum kümmern.



Unter der Prämisse: Ein einiger Verband, der mit einer Stimme spricht, hier für Dich die Definition:

http://www.ihr-woerterbuch.de/EG+tot+EN/Einigkeit/


Ohrfeige trifft es aber wirklich nicht.

Das war voll in die Fresse.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unter der Prämisse: Ein einiger Verband, der mit einer Stimme spricht, hier für Dich die Definition:
> 
> http://www.ihr-woerterbuch.de/EG+tot+EN/Einigkeit/
> 
> ...



Bei Menschen die von 126 % der Mitglieder sprechen, werde ich immer ganz vorsichtig.
Lach mich weg |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Bei Menschen die von 126 % der Mitglieder sprechen, werde ich immer ganz vorsichtig.
> Lach mich weg |supergri




Zu schwierig für Dich?

Lachen bildet aber nicht, fragen hilft.

Auch wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zu schwierig für Dich?
> 
> Lachen bildet aber nicht, fragen hilft.
> 
> Auch wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.



Ja mein Freund, deine Rechnung ist schon echt toll - so toll das sie meinen Horizont überschreitet. 
Milchmädchenrechnungen sind allerdings sicherlich auch keine Argumente.

Auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass deine "Berechnung" nicht den mathematischen Grundlagen entsprechen, hier der Wiki Eintrag http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prozent.

Wenn haben 100 % Deligierte nachgedacht, und je nach Anzahl der DAV Deligierten kommen wir auf einen Prozentsatz der nicht zugestimmt hat. Dies wir dann etwa 10 -15 % betragen.
Beim VDSF gab es über 73 % Zustimmung, also wenn man da von einem Schlag in die Fresse spricht, .... hmm.

Ok jeder wie er meint


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Beim VDSF gab es über 73 % Zustimmung, also wenn man da von einem Schlag in die Fresse spricht, .... hmm.



Historisch betrachtet, wo es beim VDSF ja immer nur einstimmige Beschlüsse gab, ist das ein Quantensprung. Und wenn ich es recht überlege, könnte der Schlag sogar noch ein wesentliches Stück tiefer gelandet sein. 

Ach so, Du hast völlig vergessen, eine Antwort hierauf zu geben:

Aber gut. Angenommen, nur mal angenommen, Du hast recht und in den Verbänden sind genügend reformwillige Funktionäre.

*Nenne mir einen triftigen Grund, warum der neue Verband keine diesbezüglichen Ziele festgeschrieben hat. *


Es reicht auch, wenn Du sagst, dass Du das nicht beantworten kannst. Hat bisher ja noch keiner der Funktionäre gekonnt.

Ach so. Ich hatte Mathe nicht bei Wikipedia, das erklärt aber alles. Die Fusion arbeitet mit zwei Einheiten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Um eine Fusion nun durch zu bringen, und nicht weiter mit Krimskrams die Fusion zu behindern. 

Die Aufräumarbeiten werden nach der Fusion kommen - wie bei einer Firmenfusion - erst mal zusammenschließen dann überflüssiges aussortieren. 

So läuft das Leben und nicht anders.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Um eine Fusion nun durch zu bringen, und nicht weiter mit Krimskrams die Fusion zu behindern.
> 
> Die Aufräumarbeiten werden nach der Fusion kommen - wie bei einer Firmenfusion - erst mal zusammenschließen dann überflüssiges aussortieren.
> 
> So läuft das Leben und nicht anders.




Brüll...|muahah:

Danke für den Lacher des abends.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Brüll...|muahah:
> 
> Danke für den Lacher des abends.



Wie war das noch mit den Argumenten? Wer nicht weiter weis, lacht mal schön.
Oh man so arm, ihr um gegen jede Vernunft die Fusion Verhinderer.

Sorry was Ihr hier macht ist krank, wenn jemand widerspricht ist er doof oder sonstwas, aber mal zu überlegen das evtl. ein Weg da ist um eine Fusion durch zu bringen und diese positiv für die Angler ist bestreitet ihr einfach.

Ist einfach nicht glaubwürdig was ihr euch hier gegenseitig erzählt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, off topic aber zum Wohle Deines Vereins.

Als Geschäfts- und Schriftführer bist Du ja auch ein wenig für dei Außendarstellung verantwortlich. Sieh doch mal zu, dass in Eurer Chronik der Vereinsname richtig geschrieben wird.


----------



## Wegberger (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

ein troll , ein troll


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, off topic aber zum Wohle Deines Vereins.
> 
> Als Geschäfts- und Schriftführer bist Du ja auch ein wenig für dei Außendarstellung verantwortlich. Sieh doch mal zu, dass in Eurer Chronik der Vereinsname richtig geschrieben wird.



Siehst du genau das meine ich, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt wirst du persöhnlich.
Dir ist klar das ein Verein ehrenamtlich geführt wird und alle unsere aktiven stehen voll im Berufsleben. Daher kann ein Fehler vorkommen, in anderen Vereinen gibt es hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter z.B. NWA. 
Also was soll der persöhnliche Angriff?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Siehst du genau das meine ich, wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt wirst du persöhnlich.
> Dir ist klar das ein Verein ehrenamtlich geführt wird und alle unsere aktiven stehen voll im Berufsleben. Daher kann ein Fehler vorkommen, in anderen Vereinen gibt es hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter z.B. NWA.
> Also was soll der persöhnliche Angriff?




Siehste, das ist Dein Problem.

Wenn man Dich auf Fehler aufmerksam macht, wertest Du das als persönlichen Angriff. 

Das ist haargenau VDSF-Denke.

Fehler machen, drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, angepinkelt sein, Fehler verteidigen, bloß nix eingestehen.

Anstatt dankbar zu sein, dass jemand den Versuch macht, vor Peinlichkeiten zu bewahren. #d


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Siehste, das ist Dein Problem.
> 
> Wenn man Dich auf Fehler aufmerksam macht, wertest Du das als persönlichen Angriff.
> 
> ...



Nein ich danke dir für den Beitrag und werde den jenigen darauf aufmerksam machen der unsere Seite bearbeitet.
Aber trotzdem brauchen wir die Fusion und das wir einen Fehler auf unserer Seite haben spielt bei dem Thema keine Rolle.

BTW. wir haben ständig Fehler gemacht - und das wissen wir aber wir merken wenigstens manchmal selber und manchmal werden wir von außen diese Fehler aufmerksam gemacht und korregieren diese, was man bei den Gegnern der Fusion nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Festzustellen ist, dass ca. 126 % der Deligierten beider Verbände nachgedacht haben.
> ...



Naja, wohl nicht nur unter Druck besetzt, mit allen Mitteln der Kunst bearbeitet. Da waren wohl diverse Versprechungen genauso dabei (der LV Berlin-Brandenburg hat wohl Riesenfinanzprobleme, weil über den die Castingeschichten des BV vorfinanziert werden).

Hat ja Mohnert außerdem schon geschrieben, wie er seinen Ausschuss und die Mitgliederversammlung im Griff hat und damit ja auch erneut sein Demokratieveständnis klargelegt, dass ja auch jetzt wieder zum Ausdruck kommt, indem er solange abstimmen lassen will, bis das Ergebnis dann passt:



			
				Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Herr Mohnert scheint sein Ziel erreicht zu haben, dass Markstein den DAV auf Linie bringt.........

"Dummerweise" scheinen im VDSF aber einige Landesverbände aufgewacht zu sein und sich nicht mehr alles bieten zu lassen..

Ich begrüße das ausdrücklich, dass die ersten LV im VDSF anfangen selbständig zu denken und das auch in Abstimmungen zum Ausdruck bringen..

Ein bisschen Demokratie kehrt also zurück in den VDSF........................

Nicht überall natürlich. Denn auch was Herr Brillowski an Hern Mohnert schrieb, zeigt ja deutlich die demokratische Grundverfassung im VDSF, wie sie auch in den Landesverbänden (in dem Fall eines Angehörigen der (w)irren Initiative ) gesehen wird:


			
				Brillowski schrieb:
			
		

> In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich.





			
				Brillowski schrieb:
			
		

> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3720394&postcount=63


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Schlußfolgerungen getätigt werden. Die 100 % DAV Probeabstimmung werden als 100 % gegen die Fusion gedeutet, da man damit ja den VDSF bloß stellen wollte?
So ein Unsinn.
Und mal ganz menschlich und normal, wenn ich etwas ganz knapp verpasse, versuche ich es halt noch mal. Oder?
Wenn 74 % dafür sind und nur 2 oder wegen mir auch 4 Stimmen fehlten, ist das einfach die Mehrheit die für einen Fusion war.
Mir fehlt auch zu manchen Beiträgen das Verständnis, z.B. "ein troll ein troll" oder nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Fluss. Also muss man immer und ewig gegen alles sein und sich immer gegen den Strom stellen um es richtig zu machen?
Ich denke die LV,s denken schon lange selbstständig, nicht erst seit dem 17.11.2012.
Und ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass es hier Leute gibt die nicht in Euer Gut - Böse Geheul mit einstimmen, sondern auch mal einen gegenteilige Meinung offen kund tun. 
Einen anderen Großteil Andersdenkender habt Ihr ja schon mit Unsachlichkeiten verkrault.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Dass man VDSFlern immer wieder mal Nachhilfe in Demokratie geben muss, wundert mich nicht wirklich.



> Wenn 74 % dafür sind und nur 2 oder wegen mir auch 4 Stimmen fehlten, ist das einfach die Mehrheit die für einen Fusion war.


Wenn der Gesetzgeber ein Quorum von 75% festlegt, sind eben 74% zu wenig und damit diese Art der Fusion demokratisch legitimiert abgelehnt.

Dass dann beide Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative nun versuchen, innerhalb 3 Monaten ein klares demokratisches Votum zu umgehen oder umzubiegen, nachdem sie in 4 Jahren nicht mal in der Lage waren, das so zu verhandeln und aufzustellen, dass die eigenen Leute auch davon überzeugt werden konnten, spricht Bände.

Und passt zu den Äußerungen von Mohnert und Brillowski, die ja erkennen lassen, wie in den Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative Demokratie verstanden und gelebt werden soll:


			
				Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.





			
				Brillowski schrieb:
			
		

> In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich.





			
				Brillowski schrieb:
			
		

> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Schlußfolgerungen getätigt werden. Die 100 % DAV Probeabstimmung werden als 100 % gegen die Fusion gedeutet, da man damit ja den VDSF bloß stellen wollte?
> So ein Unsinn.
> Und mal ganz menschlich und normal, wenn ich etwas ganz knapp verpasse, versuche ich es halt noch mal. Oder?
> Wenn 74 % dafür sind und nur 2 oder wegen mir auch 4 Stimmen fehlten, ist das einfach die Mehrheit die für einen Fusion war.
> ...



Wie Du gerade geschrieben hast: " So ein Unsinn."
Du redest Unsinn.
Die Probeabstimmung des DAV hat KEINER so berwertet als wenn diese 100% gegen die Fusion wäre.
Es wurde behauptet, das Informationen vorliegen das es keine 100% pro Fusion bei einer geheimen Abstimmung geben wird.

Sich darüber nun zu mokieren ist blödsinn. Du kannst nicht das Gegenteil beweisen und Thomas kann die richtigkeit nicht beweisen.
Er hat es aber zur Information (eine Bewertung dieser muss jeder für sich machen) in dieses Board geschrieben.
ich bin auch der Meinung, 100% Pro Fusion bei einer geheimen Wahöl hätte es nicht gegegeben.
Dies heisst aber nicht, das keine 2/3 Mehrheit zustande gekommen wäre.

Fakt ist aber, die Landesverbände sind sich uneins und Vertrauen sich gegenseitig nicht.
Dafür ist in der Vergangenheit, bei diesen Fusionsverhandlung zuviel Porzelan zerschlagen worden.
Dies hört bzw. liest man immer wieder wenn man sich mal die Beiträge der Verbände durchliest.
Rhetorisch sind diese nämlich eine absolute Katastrophe.
In jedem Bericht stehen Schuldzuweisungen und Vorwürfe an die Gegenseite.
Der LSFV SH hat es in seinem ersten Bericht sogar weit übertrieben und die Gegenseite beleidigt.
Der Bericht wurde aber schnell wieder aus dem Netz genommen.  
(Ob der pressesprecher dafür einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat  ?  |supergri  Er hat sich ja mehrfach im Forum schon sehr unglücklich präsentiert).

Die veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen fördern leider nicht das Vetrauen bestätigen aber die Aussagen von Thomas seit anbegin dieser verhandlungen.

Die Delegierten können es einfach nicht!
Keine Demokratie, keine Transparenz, Informationen werden vorenthalten,  Mobbing u. Diffamierungen.

Anmerkung: Ja, 74% sind eine grosse Mehrheit. Aber es bedarf nun mal eine 2/3 Mehrheit.
Und ja, sie sollten es nochmal versuchen, aber vorher sich mit den Brüdern an einem Tisch setzen und miteinander Reden und Informationen, Aufklärung liefern.
Und die Delegierten, die weniger Ahnung haben nicht dumme Kinder abtun sondern ernst nehmen. Keiner wird Schlau geboren.
dazu habe ich auch bereits einen Link eingestellt worin genau dies von einem Vereinsvorsitzenden bemängelt wird.

Fragen wurden ins lächerliche gezogen, Delegierte ausgelacht und nicht für voll genommen.
Also wenn ich eine Fusion haben möchte, muss ich meinen Verhandlungspartner ernst nehmen.
Wenn ich so mit  Kunden umgehen würde, könnte ich den Laden dicht machen oder mir nen neuen Job suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Ob der pressesprecher dafür einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat ?  Er hat sich ja mehrfach im Forum schon sehr unglücklich präsentiert


Das mit dieser so schnell verschwundenen Pressemitteilung war aber nicht der Pressesprecher!!

Sondern nur der  Geschäftsführer!

Ein bezahlter Angestellter, der Weisungen des Präsidiums auszuführen hat.

Der Pressesprecher ist dagegen ist ehrenamtlich tätig und gewählt und hat das wohl weder geschrieben noch veröffentlicht....



> Anmerkung: Ja, 74% sind eine grosse Mehrheit. Aber es bedarf nun mal eine 2/3 Mehrheit.


3/4, nicht 2/3 braucht es laut Gesetz..



> Die veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen fördern leider nicht das Vetrauen bestätigen aber die Aussagen von Thomas seit anbegin dieser verhandlungen.
> 
> Die Delegierten können es einfach nicht!
> Keine Demokratie, keine Transparenz, Informationen werden vorenthalten, Mobbing u. Diffamierungen.


Tut mir auch mal gut, danke ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Normalerweise Schreiben solche Stellungnahmen die Pressesprecher, dafür sind se da.
Der Geschäftsführer setzt eher seinen Willi drunter.

Aber auch egal.

Mir ist nur die inaktivität dieser person in den letzten tagen aufgefallen. Statt dessen nimmt der Geschäftsführer vermehrt Stellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hab das ja noch vorliegen und abgespeichert.
Geschrieben vom Geschäftsführer.

Ist ja aber auch nur ne Randnotiz aus SH, die eben einmal mehr zeigt, wie solche Verbände funktionieren..

Mit den Aussagen Mohnerts und Brillowskis und den vielen weiteren Stellungnahmen und Wortmeldungen zusammen ergibt das halt ein Bild, wie in den Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative Demokratie verstanden und gelebt wird.

*Gut, dass es trotzdem genug Delegierte bei der VDSF-HV gab, die nicht einfach nur abnickten..*

Sondern sich der rechtlichen, organisatorischen, personellen und finanziellen Risiken dieser Art der Fusion bewusst waren und die daher ihre LV vor Schaden bewahren mussten.

Nicht umsonst hatten ja Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und auch die VDSF-Justitiarin gewarnt vor diesen Risiken..

Ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer für die Zukunft, dass da dann etwas andere demokratische Verhaltensweisen möglich sein könnten...

Jedenfalls dann, wenn man es schafft, die Bundesverbände und die der (w)irren Initiative davon abzuhalten, eine klare demokratische Entscheidung so lange neu abstimmen zu lassen, bis das Ergebnis den Oberen dann passt..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Schlußfolgerungen getätigt werden. Die 100 % DAV Probeabstimmung werden als 100 % gegen die Fusion gedeutet, da man damit ja den VDSF bloß stellen wollte?
> So ein Unsinn.
> Und mal ganz menschlich und normal, wenn ich etwas ganz knapp verpasse, versuche ich es halt noch mal. Oder?
> Wenn 74 % dafür sind und nur 2 oder wegen mir auch 4 Stimmen fehlten, ist das einfach die Mehrheit die für einen Fusion war.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wo Du Schwarz-Weiß oder Gut-Böse Geheul liest. 
Fast alle die hier schreiben sind der Meinung, dass ein einheitlicher Verband dringend notwendig ist.  
Die meisten sind halt der Ansicht, dass diese stümperhafte und undemokratisch geborene Fusion verhindert werden muss. Das wird mit zahlreichen Argumenten und Fakten untermauert.

Natürlich kann man anderer Meinung sein. Aber wenn man eine Meinung hat, muss man diese auch mit Argumenten und Fakten verteidigen. Und daran mangelt es den Fusionsbefürwortern erheblich. 

Zu behaupten, man müsse jetzt unbedingt fusionieren, egal warum und unter welchen Bedingungen, und nachher sehen, wie man was vernünftiges daraus macht, ist bar jeder Erfahrung und Erfolgsaussicht. 

Mir fehlen nach wie vor Fakten und harte Argumente, warum eine Fusion jetzt, unter diesen Vorzeichen und mit diesen Akteuren, unbedingt notwendig und fruchtbar sein soll. 

Mir fehlt auch jedes Verständnis dafür, dass die Verlierer dieser Fusion diese jetzt trotzdem und unter unveränderten Bedingungen durchdrücken wollen. Mir fehlt jeses Verständnis dafür, dass diejenigen, die gegen diese Fusion gestimmt haben, nun beleidigt und beschimpft werden. 

Das alles zeigt mir, dass es einen einigen Bundesverband jetzt, mit dem Großteil der Beteiligten und unter diesen Vorzeichen, ganz einfach nicht geben kann. 
Denn selbst wenn man die Fusion im März durchdrücken kann, Einigkeit wird dadurch nicht erreicht. Im Gegenteil, damit wird die Chance, wirklich etwas Gutes zu machen, vermutlich für immer zerstört. 

Und man kann bei 26% Gegenstimmen auch nicht von einem knappen Ergebnis reden. Knapp ist das nur mathematisch. Im Sinne von Einigkeit ist das meilenweit daneben.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Beitrag Ralle..

Ca. 26% vom VDSF, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, und 100% vom DAV, die *nach* der Probesabstimmung des VDSF mit katastrophalem Ergebnis und in der eigenen *Probe*abstimmung für die Fusion gestimmt haben in dem Glauben, dass ihnen nix passieren kann, weil die Fusion ja schon durch den VDSF gekippt wird. #

Genau solche Beiträge meinen ich.

Deine Ausage:
Sich darüber nun zu mokieren ist blödsinn. Du kannst nicht das Gegenteil beweisen und Thomas kann die richtigkeit nicht beweisen.
Er hat es aber zur Information (eine Bewertung dieser muss jeder für sich machen) in dieses Board geschrieben.

Genau!!! Aber diese Sachen von Thomas werden hier so verkauft als wären sie der Stein der Weisen. Das ist keine neutrale Darstellung von Fakten sondern es wird gezielt einen Meinungsmache versucht...
Vor dem Wort Funktionär wird nur zu gern die Worte unfähig, dumm, postengeil, etc. gesetzt.
Und dann wundern, das keiner mehr von den LV,s mit Euch spielen will.

Wenn ich nur den Beitrag lese  ....ich klage an!!! .....mann oh mann


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Wenn ich nur den Beitrag lese ....ich klage an!!! .....mann oh mann


Danke, hier nochmal der Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Einige behaupten ja auch man könne nach der Fusion Reformen in Angriff nehmen etc..
Da frage ich mich wie dies gehen soll.
Erst setzt man diverse Delegierte in die Ämter und nach einem Jahr sollen diese gefeuert werden? Oder wie stellt man sich das vor?

Um eine Fusion durchzudrücken sind die Damen und Herren gut genug aber danach kommen die grossen Reformer an die Macht?

Das ist doch Träumerei, der Witz des Jahrhundert, Realitätsfern.

Warum nehmen die grossen Reformer das Heft jetzt nicht in die Hand?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Beitrag Ralle..
> 
> Ca. 26% vom VDSF, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, und 100% vom DAV, die *nach* der Probesabstimmung des VDSF mit katastrophalem Ergebnis und in der eigenen *Probe*abstimmung für die Fusion gestimmt haben in dem Glauben, dass ihnen nix passieren kann, weil die Fusion ja schon durch den VDSF gekippt wird. #
> 
> ...



Wenn du Dir als Eskimo nen Kühlschrank an drehen lässt, biste es doch selber Schuld.

Aber nein, Thomas verkauft hier nichts.  

Du solltest aber alt genug sein um die nötigen Informationen zu filtern bzw. Aussagen richtig zu interpretieren.

Oder auch mal Thomas seine Beiträge mit weniger Vorurteilen lesen.

Ich klage an...

hat natürlich etwas mit Psychologie zu tun.
Schockwirkungen brennen sich besser ins menschliche Gehirn.
Auch Anti- Zigarettenwerbung auf den Schachteln ist solch ein Mittel.

Thomas vertritt hier klar seine Meinung. Das hat nichts mit Journalismus zu tun, wobei Journalismus auch nie neutral ist.

Thomas sein Stil ist es aufzuuklären und wach zu rütteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Warum nehmen die grossen Reformer das Heft jetzt nicht in die Hand?


Siehe oben, Demokratie und Mitnahme ist man nicht gewohnt, muss man erst noch lernen..

Das braucht noch etwas Zeit...

Auch wenn jetzt schon mal die ersten 26% das abnicken unterlassen haben..

Und begriffen, dass aus dieser Fusion so nichts kommen kann als viele Gefahren sowohl für die LV, Vereine wie auch nicht zuletzt für die Angler, die das auch noch alles bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, Demokratie und Mitnahme ist man nicht gewohnt, muss man erst noch lernen..
> 
> Das braucht noch etwas Zeit...
> 
> ...



Von Dir wollte ich keine Antwort haben.

|supergri

Deine kenne ich.  

Zwei andere Kollegen reden von Reformen nach der Fusion.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Sorry, einerseits soll ich die Beiträge mit weniger Vorurteilen lesen und dann wieder wird von gewollten Schockwirkungen bei den von mir bemängelten Beiträgen geredet.....

"Thomas vertritt hier klar seine Meinung. Das hat nichts mit Journalismus zu tun, wobei Journalismus auch nie neutral ist.

Thomas sein Stil ist es aufzuuklären und wach zu rütteln."

Das muss ich mir erst mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen....
"Das was Thomas schreibt ist nur seine Meinung und ist kein Journalismus".

falsch..ich erwarte aber schon von einem Boardbetreiber eine gewisse Unvoreingenommenheit und Neutralität. 

Andere Treads im Board, wo Leute "nur ihre Meinung äußerten" wurden genau aus diesem Grund geschlossen".


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Und Journalismus sollte sachlich und neutral sein....er sollte Fakten aufzeigen und keinen Stimmungsmache erzeugen......


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Wenn Du diese Erwartung hast, bist Du sicherlich hier falsch.

Die Funktion des AB- Forums ist nicht die eines neutralen Berichterstatters.
Ich weiss nicht wie Du auf diese Idee kommst.
Diesen Anspruch hat Thomas bestimmt nicht an sich und sein Team gestellt.

Revolutionen geschehen immer durch Medien in dem diese auf Misstände hinweisen und evtl. sogar Stimmung machen.
Das AB ist ein Medium. Für die Delegierten unserer Verbände ein unbequemes.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Und Journalismus sollte sachlich und neutral sein....er sollte Fakten aufzeigen und keinen Stimmungsmache erzeugen......



Blödsinn. Gab es nie und wird es nie geben.
Journalismus ist immer ein Mittel zum Zweck.
Journalismus ist eindeutig "Propaganda",  im Krieg mehr als in Friedenszeiten.
Es gibt keinen Journalimus der neutral berichtet.

Selbst im Forum des LSFV Sh wird es keinen neutralen Journalismus geben.
Dort wird man seine Meinung und auch nur die Informationen veröffentlichen die man für richtig hält.
Somit ist selbst dieses Forum trotz seines gemäßigten Tons nicht neutral.
Diesen Anspruch hat es auch nie geäussert.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ok, ich bin halt manchmal etwas blauäugig. Dann gehe ich in Zukunft noch stärker davon aus, das Beiträge hier, gerade zum Thema Fusion, nicht sachlich und nicht neutral geschrieben werden. 

Auf Misstände hinweisen ist das eine, Stimmung machen ist das andere.

Das kann auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen. Mir fällt da spontan der Fall des Jugendlichen ein der knapp der Lynchjustiz entging, da gegen ihn Stimmung gemacht wurde. Auch im Netzt. Gar nicht so lange her.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ach Leute, das ist doch nichts anderes als der soundsovielste Versuch, von der Sache und den Problemen abzulenken, indem man das AB / Thomas / die Mods / das Redaktionsteam  kritisiert und angreift.

Nachtrag:
Spätestens mit Deinem letzten Beispiel hast Du endgültig allen gezeigt, was sie von Dir zu denken haben.
Wir sollten uns also jetzt endlich wieder um das Topic an sich kümmern und diesen lächerlichen von Dir mit aller Gewalt verteidigten Nebenkriegsschauplatz genau das sein lassen, was er ist: Ein überflüssiger Versuch, von der Sache abzulenken.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin halt manchmal etwas blauäugig. Dann gehe ich in Zukunft noch stärker davon aus, das Beiträge hier, gerade zum Thema Fusion, nicht sachlich und nicht neutral geschrieben werden.
> 
> Auf Misstände hinweisen ist das eine, Stimmung machen ist das andere.
> 
> Das kann auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen. Mir fällt da spontan der Fall des Jugendlichen ein der knapp der Lynchjustiz entging, da gegen ihn Stimmung gemacht wurde. Auch im Netzt. Gar nicht so lange her.



a) Bitte nicht übertreiben
b) Willkommen in der Realität

Stimmung machen = immer Interpretationssache.
Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an. Für den Aufgeklärten ist diese Positiv, für den Betroffenen ärgerlich.

In meinen Augen eine gute Stimmung gegen die richtigen Leute.

Ich denke aber, Du bist alt genug dies zu erkennen sobald Du gewillt bist.
Auch halte ich Dich für Klug genug.

Lass mal Dein Vorurteil ruhen und konzentriere dich auf die Fakten.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lass mal Dein Vorurteil ruhen und konzentriere dich auf die Fakten.



oder erinner Dich einfach an Deine Worte vor der Fusion



Fischdieb am 23.10. schrieb:


> Ich bin dann erst mal hier wieder als stiller Leser dabei und schau mir die Comedy die Ihr hier veranstaltet mit etwas Abstand an.





Fischdieb heute am 25.10. schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich hier runterschrauben und mehr den Part des Mitlesers einehmen.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

*Lass mal Dein Vorurteil ruhen und konzentriere dich auf die Fakten. *

Gute Worte!!! Sollten sich mal alle hier einrahmen. 

Ja, Honey, manchmal kann ich aber auch nicht anders und muss was schreiben. Und ich bedauere es das solche Leute wie Dorchgreifer z.B. die Nase voll haben und sich hier nicht mehr einklinken.
Mehr den Part des Mitleser soll ja nun nicht bedeuten für immer stumm...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> *Lass mal Dein Vorurteil ruhen und konzentriere dich auf die Fakten. *
> 
> Gute Worte!!! Sollten sich mal alle hier einrahmen.
> 
> ...



Welche Schlüsse Du aus den Fakten ziehst und welche Du höher bewertest, musst Du für Dich erschliessen.

Ich für meinen Teil erwarte Demokratie, Transparenz, umfassende Information u. Erklärungen, das Nennen von zukünftigen Zielen und einen vernünftigen Umgang der Delegierten untereinander.

Mobbing, Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen etc. sind ein NO- Go und zeigen mir eindeutig die Unreife dieser Delegierten.
Diese unreifen Delegierten will ICH nicht im Vorstand sitzen haben.
Desweiteren fehlt mir eine gehörige Portion Demokratie in dieser Geschichte.

Demokratie endet bei mir aber nicht mit der Abgabe des Stimmzettels


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Die Frage ist doch, wie man das Votum vom 17.11. bewertet. Im VDSF hat sich nicht die erforderliche Mehrheit für eine Fusion zu den zur Abstimmung gebrachten Konditionen gefunden. Das bedeutet zugleich, dass sich eine ausreichende Sperrminorität mit ihrer Kritik nicht widerlegt gefühlt hatte. Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob diese Kritik am Tag der Abstimmung wiederholt wurde. Sie ist im Prozess vorgebracht worden und man hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, mit ihr umzugehen. Das hat zu dem fatalen Ergebnis von Berlin geführt. 
Und jetzt?
Jetzt scheint man erneut nicht mit der Kritik umgehen zu wollen. Verbesserungen, Veränderungen oder auch nur ein Mehr an Informationen soll es offenbar nicht geben, aber vielleicht Druck und Einschüchterung. 
Wie sollen die Delegierten, die in Berlin nicht dafür gestimmt haben und im März dann doch dafür, obwohl sich in ihrem Sinne nichts verbessert hat bis dahin, dieses Verhalten erklären. Wenn im März unter gleichen Bedingungen eine Zustimmung möglich ist, warum musste dem VDSF dann kurz zuvor in Berlin die größte Schlappe aller Zeiten zugefügt werden? Ich möchte nicht Delegierter sein und das gefragt werden.
In einer Demokratie wäre es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, auch mit einer (Sperr-) Minderheit nach einer Lösung zu suchen, in der sich auch deren Ansätze im Kompromißwege finden. Und der Kompromiss wäre eine bessere Fusion als diese von Anfang an verkorkste.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Beitrag Ralle..
> 
> Ca. 26% vom VDSF, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben, und 100% vom DAV, die *nach* der Probesabstimmung des VDSF mit katastrophalem Ergebnis und in der eigenen *Probe*abstimmung für die Fusion gestimmt haben in dem Glauben, dass ihnen nix passieren kann, weil die Fusion ja schon durch den VDSF gekippt wird. #
> 
> ...



Dein Problem liegt ganz einfach in der Interpretation dessen, was Du liest. Du hast eine negative Erwartungshaltung an uns Fusionsgegner und kannst gar nicht mehr logisch denken.

Ich habe mit meinem Beitrag keineswegs ausgesagt, dass der DAV bei einer echten Abstimmung zu 100% gegen eine Fusion stimmt. Wird er auch nicht, denn zu den Fusionstreibern gehören ja auch DAV Verbände. 
In Anbetracht der Umstände, wann und unter welchen Kenntnissen diese Probeabstimmung durchgeführt wurde, liegt aber der Schluss nahe, dass bei einer echten Abstimmung und einem vorherigen Pro-Fusion Beschluß des VDSF, keine 100% pro Fusion im DAV erreicht werden. 
Ob die zu erwartenden Contra-Stimmen auf Seiten des DAV dann ausreichen, um von deren Seite aus die Fusion zu verhindern, steht in den Sternen. 

Das hätte ich natürlich genauso ausführen können. Ich unterstelle aber den Diskutanten hier, dass sie sich über das geschriebene Gedanken machen, bevor sie schreiben.

"Spielen" wollen wir mit gar keinem, es ist uns sehr ernst. Und dass es durchaus Verbandsfunktionäre gibt, die differenzieren können, zeigt das Beispiel Niedersachsen.

Herr Klasing hat sich unseren Funktionärsschuh nicht angezogen und fühlt sich auch nicht betroffen. Zu Recht, und damit steht einer offenen Kommunikation auch nichts im Wege. 

Es gibt leider nur viel zu wenige Klasings. 






Sharpo schrieb:


> Diesen Anspruch hat Thomas bestimmt nicht an sich und sein Team gestellt.



Auch hier muss ich nochmal reingrätschen. Es gibt hier kein, über eine sehr naheliegende Meinung und Ansicht hinausgehende Verbundenheit, existierendes "Team".
In so fern kann Thomas auch keine Ansprüche an mich stellen, bzw. kann er zwar, aber ob ich diesen folge, entscheide ich. Und umgekehrt genauso. 

Und wenn von "Wir" geschrieben wird, dann beziehe ich da alle engagierten Gegner dieser Fusion mit ein.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Mit Dorschgreifer kannst Du z.B. im LSFV-SH-Forum diskutieren.

Ich bedauere es übrigens auch, dass ganz viele Leute, die uns in den letzten zwei Jahren genauso wie Du über die unsachliche und nicht themenbezogene Schiene der Pauschalverunglimpfung angegriffen und kritisiert haben und teilweise noch bis ganz kurz vor dem 17.11. massiv den Wahrheitsgehalt der von uns zusammengetragenen Fakten und Informationen angezweifelt haben, sich jetzt nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorwagen, um hier zu schreiben.
Muss ja für Leute ohne Arsch in der Hose verdammt übel sein, wenn man zugeben muss, dass jemand, den man wegen seiner Prognosen, Interpretationen und Meinungsäußerungen aufs Übelste beschimpft hat, plötzlich in der Sache komplett recht behalten hat...:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Und ich bedauere es das solche Leute wie Dorchgreifer z.B. die Nase voll haben und sich hier nicht mehr einklinken.



Ja bitte wie denn, außer mit einem klaren Eingeständnis eines fatalen Irrtums, sollen sich denn User wie Dorschgreifer hier noch beteiligen, ohne sich selbst vollkommen lächerlich zu machen?

Schau Dir an wie er im SH-Forum von einem Einsparpotential durch die Fusion, hinsichtlich der Geschäftsstellen, schreibt.
Da wird doch vollkommen klar, dass er den Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem die existierenden Geschäftsstellen auf *8 Jahre festgeschrieben* sind, überhaupt nicht gelesen hat.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

So so, die Fusionsbefürworter waren also unsachlich und haben mit Pauschalverunglimpfungen gearbeitet.
Ich hatte hier beim lesen teilweise einen anderen Eindruck. 
Und Deine Schreibweise deckt sich genau mit meinem Eindruck...für leute ohne Arsch in der Hose...klingt sachlich und themenbezogen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> wo ist Dorschgreifer eigentlich???;+



Schau in sein Profil dann weist Du, dass er heute um 8:11 einen Beitrag verfasst hat.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich sehe übrigens auch ein Einsparpotential durch die Fusion...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> So so, die Fusionsbefürworter waren also unsachlich und haben mit Pauschalverunglimpfungen gearbeitet.



Liest Du eigentlich Deine eigenen Beiträge nicht ?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wie man das Votum vom 17.11. bewertet. Im VDSF hat sich nicht die erforderliche Mehrheit für eine Fusion zu den zur Abstimmung gebrachten Konditionen gefunden. Das bedeutet zugleich, dass sich eine ausreichende Sperrminorität mit ihrer Kritik nicht widerlegt gefühlt hatte. Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob diese Kritik am Tag der Abstimmung wiederholt wurde. Sie ist im Prozess vorgebracht worden und man hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, mit ihr umzugehen. Das hat zu dem fatalen Ergebnis von Berlin geführt.
> Und jetzt?
> Jetzt scheint man erneut nicht mit der Kritik umgehen zu wollen. Verbesserungen, Veränderungen oder auch nur ein Mehr an Informationen soll es offenbar nicht geben, aber vielleicht Druck und Einschüchterung.
> Wie sollen die Delegierten, die in Berlin nicht dafür gestimmt haben und im März dann doch dafür, obwohl sich in ihrem Sinne nichts verbessert hat bis dahin, dieses Verhalten erklären. Wenn im März unter gleichen Bedingungen eine Zustimmung möglich ist, warum musste dem VDSF dann kurz zuvor in Berlin die größte Schlappe aller Zeiten zugefügt werden? Ich möchte nicht Delegierter sein und das gefragt werden.
> In einer Demokratie wäre es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, auch mit einer (Sperr-) Minderheit nach einer Lösung zu suchen, in der sich auch deren Ansätze im Kompromißwege finden. Und der Kompromiss wäre eine bessere Fusion als diese von Anfang an verkorkste.




Korrekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Um mal aus den persönlcien Zwistigkeiten wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Hierum gehts:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich sehe übrigens auch ein Einsparpotential durch die Fusion...




Ich auch. Bei den Vereinen, die im Falle einer Fusion aus dem fusionierten Landesverband austreten, sowie bei den Landesverbänden, die aus dem Bundesverband austreten.

Ein recht ordentliches sogar, welches nicht erst in 8 Jahren greift.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich sehe übrigens auch ein Einsparpotential durch die Fusion...



Klar, das Potenzial ist vorhanden. Potenzial besteht immer bei jedem.
Die Frage ist aber WO?

Man kann sicherlich diverse kleine Ausgabenposten kürzen. 

Vom Verband wird aber nicht erwähnt wo man sparen will und kann.

Und zwei Geschäfsstellen bedeuten erstmal Mehrkosten.
Wobei ja auch noch der Beitrag für ehemalige DAV Mitglieder auf Euro 2 gesenkt werden soll.
Womöglich bestehen auch noch diverse Verträge mit Dritten wo man anschliessend sogar die Beiträge doppelt abführen muss.

Also, befass Dich bitte mal mit den Fakten.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Gut, zukünftig nur noch eine Hauptversammlung. 

Die Kosten für zwei Präsidien fallen weg, künftig nur noch ein Präsidium.
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Teilnahme an Konferenzen, Tagungen etc. erfolgt künftig nicht mehr doppelt. 

Die Geschäftsstellen arbeiten miteinander und ergänzen sich.

Veranstaltungen (Jugendlager, Schulungen etc) auch nicht mehr doppelt sondern zusammen.
Das ist keine vollständige Aufzählung!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Gut, zukünftig nur noch eine Hauptversammlung.
> 
> Die Kosten für zwei Präsidien fallen weg, künftig nur noch ein Präsidium.
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Teilnahme an Konferenzen, Tagungen etc. erfolgt künftig nicht mehr doppelt.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, nur noch eine Homepage. Wieder 4,95 im Monat gespart.

Hast Du Dir mal die Kosten der beiden Bundesverbände zu Gemüte geführt? Hast Du mal gerechnet, welche Einsparungen in € tatsächlich angerechnet werden können?

Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Gut, zukünftig nur noch eine Hauptversammlung.
> 
> Die Kosten für zwei Präsidien fallen weg, künftig nur noch ein Präsidium.
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Teilnahme an Konferenzen, Tagungen etc. erfolgt künftig nicht mehr doppelt.
> ...


*Erstens sind die Einsparpotentiale nicht das Thema hier.*

Zweitens, um das abzuschliessen hier, gibts dazu eindeutige und klare Fakten:
Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat klar und eindeutig in seinem Bericht geschrieben, *dass zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion  vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT eforderlich sei...*

Kein Fusionsgegner, kein Fusionsbefürworter, sondern der dazu beauftragte Witschaftsprüfer als Experte hat das den (Kon)Fusionären ins Stammbuch geschrieben!!!!!

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes vorgelegt, obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als *UNBEDINGT* eforderlich gefordert wird.

Dass alleine schon aus diesem Grund überhaupt ein einziger LV-Delegierter FÜR eine Fusion stimmen konnnte, zeigt deren Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber den Anglern genauso wie gegenüber dem Vereins/Verbandsvermögen..

*Und damit kommt man wieder zum Thema:*
Das absolut undemokratische Verhalten seitens beider Bundesverbände sowie der der Initiative, die trotzdem auf gleicher Grundlage einen eindeutigen demokratischen Beschluss solange abstimmen lassen wollen, bis er ihnen passt.

OHNE auch nur ansatzweise Forderungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar oder VDSF-Justitiarin erfüllen zu wollen......


Gut, dass wenigstens 26% im VDSF so viel Verantwortungsgefühl und Respekt hatten, gegen diese Fusion zu stimmen, statt wie die Hammelherde bisher auch alles einfach abzunicken.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Gut, zukünftig nur noch eine Hauptversammlung.
> 
> Die Kosten für zwei Präsidien fallen weg, künftig nur noch ein Präsidium.
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Teilnahme an Konferenzen, Tagungen etc. erfolgt künftig nicht mehr doppelt.
> ...



Leider ein Trugschluss.
1+1 ergibt noch lange nicht 1

Man hat aber über 8 Jahre zwei Geschäftsstellen incl. sämtlicher Mitarbeiter.

*Es gibt keine Kostenanalyse für die Zeit nach der Fusion.*
Eine Jugendveranstaltung wird nicht billiger nur weil man den Jugendleiter gespart hat.
Man hat immerhin ein mehr an Jugendlichen. Will man nun 50% der Jugendlichen auf Grund der Einsparungen aussperren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

S. o., braucht man an Hand der Fakten nicht diskutieren.

Und damit gut jetzt mit dem Offtopic hier..

*Und damit kommt man wieder zum Thema:*
Das absolut undemokratische Verhalten seitens beider Bundesverbände sowie der der Initiative, die trotzdem auf gleicher Grundlage einen eindeutigen demokratischen Beschluss solange abstimmen lassen wollen, bis er ihnen passt.

OHNE auch nur ansatzweise Forderungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar oder VDSF-Justitiarin erfüllen zu wollen......


Gut, dass wenigstens 26% im VDSF so viel Verantwortungsgefühl und Respekt hatten, gegen diese Fusion zu stimmen, statt wie die Hammelherde bisher auch alles einfach abzunicken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Erstens sind die Einsparpotentiale nicht das Thema hier.*




Wie bitte ??

Selbstredend gehört das zum Thema.

Bis März soll weitergemauschelt und dann "umabgestimmt" werden.

Und alles unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen, wie bisher. 

Da gehört selbstverständlich auch die Lüge von den Einsparpotentialen immer wieder aufgedeckt.

Oder glaubst Du tatsächlich, alle Funktionäre hätten das schon begriffen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hierum gehts:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...



*Zum Thema Einsparungen braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist klar:
Die Bundesverbände und die der Initiative verweigern sich sich den Forderungen der Experten!!*:

Um das abzuschliessen hier, gibts dazu hiermit eindeutige und klare Fakten:
Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat klar und eindeutig in seinem Bericht geschrieben, *dass zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion  vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT eforderlich sei...*

Kein Fusionsgegner, kein Fusionsbefürworter, sondern der dazu beauftragte Witschaftsprüfer als Experte hat das den (Kon)Fusionären ins Stammbuch geschrieben!!!!!

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt, obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als *UNBEDINGT* erforderlich gefordert wird.

Dass alleine schon aus diesem Grund überhaupt ein einziger LV-Delegierter FÜR eine Fusion stimmen konnnte, zeigt deren Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber den Anglern genauso wie gegenüber dem Vereins/Verbandsvermögen..

*Und damit kommt man wieder zum Thema:*
Das absolut undemokratische Verhalten seitens beider Bundesverbände sowie der der Initiative, die trotzdem auf gleicher Grundlage einen eindeutigen demokratischen Beschluss solange abstimmen lassen wollen, bis er ihnen passt.

OHNE auch nur ansatzweise Forderungen von Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar oder VDSF-Justitiarin erfüllen zu wollen......


*Gut, dass wenigstens 26% im VDSF so viel Verantwortungsgefühl und Respekt hatten, gegen diese Fusion zu stimmen, statt wie die Hammelherde bisher auch alles einfach abzunicken.*


----------



## schuessel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Um eine Fusion nun durch zu bringen, und nicht weiter mit Krimskrams die Fusion zu behindern.
> 
> Die Aufräumarbeiten werden nach der Fusion kommen - wie bei einer Firmenfusion - erst mal zusammenschließen dann überflüssiges aussortieren.
> 
> So läuft das Leben und nicht anders.



So wie bei Daimlerchrysler damals? Oder der Wiedervereinigung? Na dann können wir ja guter Hoffnung sein, das hat ja auch super funktioniert.
Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie ein großteil der Bevölkerung sich die Welt um sich herum einfach schönredet.
Die werden das schon richten. sie haben zwar bisher noch nie was vernünftig hingebracht, aber jetzt wird alles gut, weil morgen ist ein neuer Tag.
Immer schön die selben Affen wählen, irgendwann werden sie es schon aus versehen richtig machen!
Wenn s nicht so traurig wär könnt man echt den ganzen Tag nur lachen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

OK, diskutieren wir nicht drüber, stellen wir fest:

Ich stelle dann lediglich fest, dass der mit Abstand größte Teil der Einsparungen *frühestens* nach 8 Jahren greifen kann.

Ich stelle fest, dass es zur Sanierung des Haushalts die Beiträge des DAV von 3,10€ auf 2,00€ sinken werden.

Ich stelle fest, dass durch den wegfall so mancher Doppelmitgliedschaften weniger Beiträge in die Kasse fließen.

Ich stelle fest, dass einige Landesverbände sich nicht in dem neuen Bundesverband organisieren werden, und die Zahl der Beitragszahler also um einiges abnimmt. 

Ich stelle fest, dass man einen Haushalt sanieren kann, indem man das Groß der Kosten beibehält, die Einnahmen aber reduziert. 

Ich stelle fest, dass ich meinen Geschäftsbetrieb von Anfang an vollkommen falsch geführt habe, da ich immer dachte, man müsse Kosten senken und Einnahmen erhöhen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Eine normale Kommunikation ist hier ja ein wenig schwierig. 
Versuche es trotzdem, also wenn nach deiner Berechnung bzw, Quelle eine Einsparung erst nach 8 Jahren stattfindet, dann muss ich dies akzeptieren weil ich die Zahlen nicht kenne. Aber das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß das wenn es so weiter geht es keine Einsparungen gibt.
Es wird keinen DAV mehr geben und auch keinen VDSF so wie jetzt, daher ist dieser Punkt einfach nicht relevant. 
Jepp es wird keine Doppelmitgliedschaften geben - wie viele sind es und viel wichtiger ist doch positiv für den Angler.
Das steht zwar jetzt im Raum, aber es wird nie so heiß gegessen wie gekocht. Was wollen die Verbände den machen, allein wurschteln oder einen eigenen tollen Verband gründen der nichts bewegen kann.
Hmm ich bin selbstständig ich würde versuchen die Kosten zu reduzieren und versuchen die Einnahmen zu erhalten besser zu erhöhen. Dein angesprochener Weg wird nicht fuktionieren - bin mir aber sicher das du dich da verschrieben hast, sonst würde der Punkt kein Sinn machen.
Der letzte Punkt erschließt sich mir nicht.

Nun ja evtl. einfach mal mit einer gewissen Ruhe an die Sache herangehen, würde helfen.

#h


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Jürgen
Du kannst es in den Papieren oder hier nachlesen-
Beide Geschäftsstellen sollen 8 Jahre erhalten bleiben-
keine Kosteneinsparung für diese Zeit
Wegfall Doppelmitgliedschaften- wegfall Einnahmen

macht unterm Strich was-§ 4 Abs 3 EstG
Gruß A.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jürgen
> Du kannst es in den Papieren oder hier nachlesen-
> Beide Geschäftsstellen sollen 8 Jahre erhalten bleiben-
> keine Kosteneinsparung für diese Zeit
> ...



Aber wie geschrieben habe ich das nicht bestritten, sondern nur festgestellt das ich es nicht weis. 

Finde wenn man vernünftig antwortet, so wie du in deinem Post, kann man auch mit einander reden. 

Ist natürlich ein wenig fraglich was da geplant ist mit doppelten Geschäftsstellen, aber was man natürlich auch nicht vergessen darf, hinter der Geschäftsstelle stehen Menschen die sicherlich über eine Gewerkschaft organisiert sind. Evtl. spielt das bei der Überlegung mit herein. Nur so ein Gedanke. 

Wie auch immer Pro Fusion ist meine Meinung.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

ne, ich bin nicht dafür Leute einfach auf die Straße zu 
setzen.
Nur Einsparungen bringt es dann eben nicht ( sofort)

Wenn Du es nicht wahr haben willst, dass dies wohl so angedacht ist ( Gewerkschaften dürften übrigens bei der vermutlichen Größe der Geschäftsstelle kaum ne Rolle spielen), naja mußt Du mit klar kommen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Eine normale Kommunikation ist hier ja ein wenig schwierig.
> Versuche es trotzdem, also wenn nach deiner Berechnung bzw, Quelle eine Einsparung erst nach 8 Jahren stattfindet, dann muss ich dies akzeptieren weil ich die Zahlen nicht kenne. Aber das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß das wenn es so weiter geht es keine Einsparungen gibt.
> Es wird keinen DAV mehr geben und auch keinen VDSF so wie jetzt, daher ist dieser Punkt einfach nicht relevant.
> Jepp es wird keine Doppelmitgliedschaften geben - wie viele sind es und viel wichtiger ist doch positiv für den Angler.
> ...





Bevor Du nun weiter diskutierst, solltest Du Dir mal die Papiere auf der LSFV Nds Internetseite durchlesen.
Evtl. geht Dir dann ein Licht auf und Du weisst worüber wir reden.

Ohne dem, macht das Ganze keinen Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@ angler 1996:
Zum Thema Einsparungen braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat klar und eindeutig in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Dass alleine schon aus diesem Grund überhaupt ein einziger LV-Delegierter FÜR eine Fusion stimmen konnnte, zeigt deren Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber den Anglern genauso wie gegenüber dem Vereins/Verbandsvermögen.

*Gut, dass wenigstens 26% im VDSF so viel Verantwortungsgefühl und Respekt hatten, gegen diese Fusion zu stimmen, statt wie die Hammelherde bisher auch alles einfach abzunicken.*


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne, ich bin nicht dafür Leute einfach auf die Straße zu
> setzen.
> Nur Einsparungen bringt es dann eben nicht ( sofort)
> 
> ...



Lasst mal die Gewerkschaft aus dem Spiel.
Hier greifen einfach die Kündigungsschutzgesetze.
Kündigungen bei Fusionen und Übernahmen. 
Kann teuer werden. Ist aber nach den 8 Jahren auch nicht ausgestanden.    |supergri:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Was ja alles wieder nur den Dilettantismus der (Kon)Fusionäre zeigt.

Und von Leuten, die ohne Kenntnis der maßgebenden Dokumente diskutieren wollen (nicht Du, Sharpo ;-))..

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Dass alleine schon aus diesem Grund überhaupt ein einziger LV-Delegierter FÜR eine Fusion stimmen konnte, zeigt deren Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber den Anglern genauso wie gegenüber dem Vereins/Verbandsvermögen.

*Gut, dass wenigstens 26% im VDSF so viel Verantwortungsgefühl und Respekt hatten, gegen diese Fusion zu stimmen, statt wie die Hammelherde bisher auch alles einfach abzunicken.*


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,

das Dilemma zeigt sich doch an manchen Usern, der selbst heute noch nicht die Fakten kennen und die Seite von NDS hartneckig ignorieren.

Was willst da noch machen ? Die Erde bleibt halt heute noch für einige eine Scheibe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Kein Grund persönlich zu werden....

Das Schlimme sind ja nicht Angler, die nicht informiert sind.

Das wirklich Schlimme sind die Delegierten, die keinen Plan haben.

Teilweise weil sie immer abnicken was vorgelegt wird (sagt ja Mohnert auch), teilweise weil sie (bewusst?) von ihren Landesverbänden nicht informiert wurden, teilweise weils ihnen wohl schlicht wurscht ist und sie deswegen auch nicht nachfragen...

Wären ALLE Delegierten vor dieser Abstimmung umfassend informiert gewesen, hätten sich sicher mehr Vernünftige als die 26% gefunden, die gegen diesen dilettantischen Unfug gestimmt hätten, schon aus Verantwortung gegen ihre LV....


----------



## ivo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Eine normale Kommunikation ist hier ja ein wenig schwierig.
> Versuche es trotzdem, also wenn nach deiner Berechnung bzw, Quelle eine Einsparung erst nach 8 Jahren stattfindet, dann muss ich dies akzeptieren weil ich die Zahlen nicht kenne. Aber das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß das wenn es so weiter geht es keine Einsparungen gibt.



Im Fusionsvertrag steht geschrieben, dass die Geschäftsstellen 8 Jahre bestehen bleiben sollen. Wenn man schon diskutiert sollte man auch vorher lesen.

Ebenso ist es richtig, dass dadurch keine Personalkosten gespart werden. Hier muss man aber auch den Blick nach vorn richten. Erklärtes Ziel ist es ja, Ressourcen zu bündeln und sich schlagkräftiger aufzustellen. Dazu gehört m.M. auch ein personeller Aufwuchs in Berlin. Dieser ist aber mit dem vorliegenden Vertrag nicht ohne stark steigende Personalkosten zu machen. Da die Verbände jetzt schon ein finanzielles Problem haben wird die Geschäftsstelle in Berlin nicht wachsen können. 

Sich hier für 8 Jahre zu binden mag sozial richtig sein, es beschert den "Mitgliedern" jedoch Kosten die so nicht sein müssten. Hier wäre es sehr wohl angebracht gewesen eine flexiblere Regelung in den Vertrag aufzunehmen um zügig nach Berlin ziehen zu können. In Offenbach ist nun mal kein Ministerium. 

Dies ist nur ein Punkt unter vielen, der vorher hätte geklärt werden müssen. Unter die Punkte die ebenfalls vor einer Fusion zu klären sind fallen u.a. auch generell das Thema Finanzen, hier auch im Zusammenhang mit den "Leistungen" die der BV in Zukunft anbietet bzw erbringen soll. Hier muss abgewägt werden welche Leistungen gefordert werden und welche finanzierbar sind. Dies bringt uns dann unausweichlich auch wieder zum Thema welche Ziele der Verband verfolgen will und wie er sich grundsätzlich Inhaltlich positioniert. Die Liste lässt sich fortführen. Da kommt eins zum anderen und man sieht das bei der Fusion anscheinend viele Dilettanten am Werk waren. Nicht umsonst gibt es das Sprichwort "Viele Köche verderben den Brei.".


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Dilemma zeigt sich doch an manchen Usern, der selbst heute noch nicht die Fakten kennen und die Seite von NDS hartneckig ignorieren.
> 
> Was willst da noch machen ? Die Erde bleibt halt heute noch für einige eine Scheibe.



Wobei man ergänzend unbedingt festhalten muss, dass die auf der Seite veröffentlichten Dokumente diejenigen sind, die *jeder Landesverband* erhalten hat.
Es sind also keine Dokumente der Niedersachsen (die haben sie lediglich veröffentlicht), sondern diese sind Bestandteil der Fusionsverhandlungen.
Somit sind sie *jedem* Deligierten *jedes* Landesverbandes bekannt, besser jenen, die sie gelesen *und* verstanden haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Wobei man ergänzend unbedingt festhalten muss, dass die auf der Seite veröffentlichten Dokumente diejenigen sind, die *jeder Landesverband* erhalten hat.





> Somit sind sie *jedem* Deligierten *jedes* Landesverbandes bekannt, besser jenen, die sie gelesen *und* verstanden haben.


Beide Aussagen sind so falsch.

Das wäre zwar wünschenswert, ist aber gesetzlich nicht gefordert.

Das ist ja genau das Problem, *dass das eben nicht so sein muss* - nicht mal in den Präsidien der LV musste jeder informiert sein, was viele anscheinend auch nicht wurden - geschweige denn die Delegierten.

Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst  innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"_zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei_"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin auslegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende  Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## pro-release (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin halt manchmal etwas blauäugig. Dann gehe ich in Zukunft noch stärker davon aus, das Beiträge hier, gerade zum Thema Fusion, nicht sachlich und nicht neutral geschrieben werden.
> 
> Auf Misstände hinweisen ist das eine, Stimmung machen ist das andere.
> 
> Das kann auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen. Mir fällt da spontan der Fall des Jugendlichen ein der knapp der Lynchjustiz entging, da gegen ihn Stimmung gemacht wurde. Auch im Netzt. Gar nicht so lange her.




*Das ist es doch schon lange. Aus sicheren Quellen weiß ich das zb. bei Mohnert bereits anonyme Briefe mit Gewalt- und Todesdrohungen eingegangen sind.*


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Morgen Thomas, wenn auch off topic. Wir hatten gestern das Thema was oder wie wird hier Journalisus betrieben.Wenn ich mich hier einloggen fliegen mir ja erst mal einen ganze Menge Werbebanner um die Ohren, vom Klienen Hobbit bis hin zu Kingfisher Reisen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das über diese Werbung das Board und auch das Forum mit finanziert wird. Den umsonst ist ja nun nicht mal der Tot.

Ist das korrekt so?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Morgen Thomas, wenn auch off topic. Wir hatten gestern das Thema was oder wie wird hier Journalisus betrieben.Wenn ich mich hier einloggen fliegen mir ja erst mal einen ganze Menge Werbebanner um die Ohren, vom Klienen Hobbit bis hin zu Kingfisher Reisen.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das über diese Werbung das Board und auch das Forum mit finanziert wird. Den umsonst ist ja nun nicht mal der Tot.
> 
> Ist das korrekt so?


Richtig, wie jede Zeitung, Magazin, Fernsehsender, Radio, Onlineplattform etc. finanzieren wir uns auch über Werbung.

Und genauso richtig und wie Du selber schon erkennst:
Wieder nur ein offtopic- Versuch, vom Thema abzulenken.
Was wir nicht weiter dulden werden.

Daher hier nochmal das Thema:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar




> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...





			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei man ergänzend unbedingt festhalten muss, dass die auf der Seite veröffentlichten Dokumente diejenigen sind, die *jeder Landesverband* erhalten hat.





			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Somit sind sie *jedem* Deligierten *jedes* Landesverbandes bekannt, besser jenen, die sie gelesen *und* verstanden haben.


Beide Aussagen sind so falsch.

Das wäre zwar wünschenswert, ist aber gesetzlich nicht gefordert.

Das ist ja genau das Problem, *dass das eben nicht so sein muss* - nicht mal in den Präsidien der LV musste jeder informiert sein, was viele anscheinend auch nicht wurden - geschweige denn die Delegierten.

Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst  innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"_zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei_"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende  Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## pro-release (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



ivo schrieb:


> Im Fusionsvertrag steht geschrieben, dass die Geschäftsstellen 8 Jahre bestehen bleiben sollen. Wenn man schon diskutiert sollte man auch vorher lesen.
> 
> Ebenso ist es richtig, dass dadurch keine Personalkosten gespart werden. Hier muss man aber auch den Blick nach vorn richten. Erklärtes Ziel ist es ja, Ressourcen zu bündeln und sich schlagkräftiger aufzustellen. Dazu gehört m.M. auch ein personeller Aufwuchs in Berlin. Dieser ist aber mit dem vorliegenden Vertrag nicht ohne stark steigende Personalkosten zu machen. Da die Verbände jetzt schon ein finanzielles Problem haben wird die Geschäftsstelle in Berlin nicht wachsen können.
> 
> ...




Ein Beispiel welches deinem Szenario wiederspricht gibts in Hessen. 

Es gab 3 Landesverbände. Hessenfischer (Wiesbaden), Kurhessen (Kassel) und Hessen Süd (Lampertheim). Sie sind alle 3 Fusioniert zum Verband Hessischer Fischer in Wiesbaden. Die anderen beiden Geschäftsstellen wurden als Aussenstellen und Anlaufstellen  beibehalten. Und entgegen deiner Meinung wurde hier massiv eingespart. Es gibt zb. nur noch eine Verwaltung für alle 3 Geschäftsstellen, nur noch einen Geschäftsführer etc. 

Offenbach liegt zentral in Deutschland, die Anreise mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nahezu perfekt. Wenige Meter vom Ostbahnhof entfernt. Ein Tagungsraum ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Woher nehmt ihr dieses Wissen das durch Beibehaltung der Geschäftsstellen kein Einsparpotenzial vorliegt? Warum sollte das was bei den Hessenfischer funktioniert nicht auch auf Bundesebene funktionieren?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ja alles wieder nur den Dilettantismus der (Kon)Fusionäre zeigt.
> 
> Und von Leuten, die ohne Kenntnis der maßgebenden Dokumente diskutieren wollen (nicht Du, Sharpo ;-))..
> 
> ...



Ich möchte aber klarstellen, auch ich bin kein Experte oder Fachmann für solche Dinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Woher nehmt ihr dieses Wissen das durch Beibehaltung der Geschäftsstellen kein Einsparpotenzial vorliegt? Warum sollte das was bei den Hessenfischer funktioniert nicht auch auf Bundesebene funktionieren?



Manche können oder wollens nicht begreifen, es ist zum heulen - und nachher wieder über Wiederholungen jammern:

*Es sind nicht Aussagen von uns, sondern vom Wirtschaftsprüfer, der ja vom VDFS bestellt wurde...*

Zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
*"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...*

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel welches deinem Szenario wiederspricht gibts in Hessen.
> 
> Es gab 3 Landesverbände. Hessenfischer (Wiesbaden), Kurhessen (Kassel) und Hessen Süd (Lampertheim). Sie sind alle 3 Fusioniert zum Verband Hessischer Fischer in Wiesbaden. Die anderen beiden Geschäftsstellen wurden als Aussenstellen und Anlaufstellen  beibehalten. Und entgegen deiner Meinung wurde hier massiv eingespart. Es gibt zb. nur noch eine Verwaltung für alle 3 Geschäftsstellen, nur noch einen Geschäftsführer etc.
> 
> ...




Sorry, verstehe ich nicht.
Was machen denn die Personen in den Nebenstellen? Däumchen drehen? 90% weniger Gehalt beziehen?
Die Gebäudekosten( Versicherungen, Strom, Gas, Wasser, Steuern etc.) laufen 1:1 weiter. Die Personalkosten ebenso.

Wie und Wo hat man dort gespart? Personal entlassen? Abfindungen gezahlt?

Man hat bei 2 Geschäftsstellen, 2x Kosten zu tragen.
2x Personalkosten und 2x Gebäude. Hinzu kommen sogar Fahr/ Pendlerkosten zwischen den Geschäftsstellen.

Der Landesverband hat an anderer Stelle gespart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

ooooch Sharpo, nicht auch noch Du mit dieser sinnlosen Offtopic-Diskussion, die können oder wollen nicht verstehen oder wollen eben bewusst hier damit ablenken.

Nochmal:
Zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
*"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...*

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

*Dass viele das nicht begreifen wollen oder können, liegt ja auch mit an der von uns oft genug kritisierten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beider Dachverbände und der meisten LV:*
Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooch Sharpo, nicht auch noch Du mit dieser sinnlosen Offtopic-Diskussion, die können oder wollen nicht verstehen oder wollen eben bewusst hier damit ablenken.
> 
> Nochmal:
> Zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:
> ...



Bei einigen dauert es halt länger.  

Ich möchte es nicht einige Delegierten gleich tun und diese Damen oder Herren in Unwissenheit sterben lassen.

Ich machs nochmal kurz:

2 Geschäftsstellen bedeuten doppelte Kosten( Gebäude + Personal) für den DAFV bei geringeren Einnahmen (geringerer Beitrag bei den ehemaligen DAV Mitgliedern und evtl. Austritte von Landesverbänden).
Sollte Personal gekündigt werden, kommen Kündigungsschutzklagen + Abfindungen oder bei einer Einigung vorab dicke Abfindungen zu tragen.

Abfindungen können die Verbände sich nicht leisten. VDSF und DAV Kassen sind leer.
Obwohl, wenn nichts zu holen ist, gibts keine Abfindung.
Wieder ne Moralfrage ob man so mit langjährigen Angestellten umgeht.


----------



## pro-release (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry, verstehe ich nicht.
> Was machen denn die Personen in den Nebenstellen? Däumchen drehen? 90% weniger Gehalt beziehen?
> Die Gebäudekosten( Versicherungen, Strom, Gas, Wasser, Steuern etc.) laufen 1:1 weiter. Die Personalkosten ebenso.
> 
> ...



Gegenfragen:

Warum gibt es Bezirksverbände, warum gibt es Kreisverbände?
In Hessen wird dieses Netz jetzt sogar verstärkt ausgebaut...
http://www.hessenfischer.net/vgg-kg/kg_17.htm

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe. Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal:

Alle drei Landesverände haben nur noch 1 anstatt 3 Verwaltungen. Nur, noch einen Geschäftsführer, nur noch 1 Präsidenten. Und so weiter... Hier das Organigramm, diese Posten waren zuvor durch die 3 verschiedenen Landesverbände mehrfach besetzt:
http://www.hessenfischer.net/verband/orga.htm

Wenn du mir immer noch nicht glaubst das dadurch und durch viele weitere Maßnahmen Geld eingespart wurde, kann ich dir nicht mehr weiterhelfen, dann wende dich bitte an den Landesverband.

Und über die Tätigkeiten der Aussenstellen, bzw. des Verbandes würd ich dich bitten dich auch hier schlau zu machen:

http://www.hessenfischer.net/verband/kont.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Nochmal:
Zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
*"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...*

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

*Dass viele das nicht begreifen wollen oder können, liegt ja auch mit an der von uns oft genug kritisierten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beider Dachverbände und der meisten LV:*
Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@Fischdieb

also wenn ich jetzt Gehässig wäre...

Diese Fragen müsste Dir Dein Landesverband oder min. Dein Vorstand im Angelverein beantworten.



Obwohl vom Landesverband, da bin ichmir nicht ganz sicher. Dein Angelverein ist dort nur Mitglied, nicht Du in Person. (Oder doch?)


----------



## pro-release (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche können oder wollens nicht begreifen, es ist zum heulen - und nachher wieder über Wiederholungen jammern:
> 
> *Es sind nicht Aussagen von uns, sondern vom Wirtschaftsprüfer, der ja vom VDFS bestellt wurde...*
> 
> ...




Das bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Natürlich muss eingespart werden, ganz klar. Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, das man auch durchaus massiv einparen kann trotz beibehaltung der beiden Geschäftsstellen, am Beispiel des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer. 

Das ist kein Ablenkungsmanöver sondern ein Aspekt in einer Diskussion den man berücksichtigen sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Gegenfragen:
> 
> Warum gibt es Bezirksverbände, warum gibt es Kreisverbände?
> In Hessen wird dieses Netz jetzt sogar verstärkt ausgebaut...
> ...



Dies ist keine Glaubensfrage. 
Ich habe Dich gefragt wie eingespart wurde?

Personal entlassen?

Bei Dir wird es also günstiger wenn man der anderen alten Geschäftsstelle nun nen Schild mit Kreisverband an die Hauswand nagelt?


#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Natürlich muss eingespart werden, ganz klar. Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, das man auch durchaus massiv einparen kann trotz beibehaltung der beiden Geschäftsstellen, am Beispiel des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer.
> 
> Das ist kein Ablenkungsmanöver sondern ein Aspekt in einer Diskussion den man berücksichtigen sollte.


Es ist laut Wirtschaftsprüfer Aufgabe der beiden Dachverbände, einen tragbaren und detaillierten Haushaltsplan vorzulegen zur Sicherung beider Vereinsvermögen vor der Fusion.

Das tun beide Dachverbände nicht.

Du kannst denen ja gerne Deine Tipps schreiben, vielleicht sind sie dankbar dafür??

Solange da aber nix vorliegt, von denen die das laut Wirtschaftsprüfer sowohl machen wie verantworten müssten, ist das reine Spekulation..

Man sieht nur an Hand der Bilanzen, dass beide Verbände jetzt schon unterfinanziert sind und daher niemand mit klarem Verstand dem Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem 2 Euro Beitrag und mindestens 8 Jahre doppelte Geschäftsstellen und Personal festgeschrieben sind, zustimmen.

So einfach ist das.

*Sollen die erstmal in den Bundesverbänden ordentlich ihre Arbeit machen, bevor sie Landesverbände in solche Abstimmungen treiben.*

Denen man als verantwortungsvoller Delegierter deswegen auch nur ein fettes NEIN entgegensetzen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

*Die wissen in den Bundesverbänden schon, warum sie nicht mal ihre LV ordentlich und umfassend informierten:*
Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Natürlich muss eingespart werden, ganz klar. Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, das man auch durchaus massiv einparen kann trotz beibehaltung der beiden Geschäftsstellen, am Beispiel des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer.
> 
> Das ist kein Ablenkungsmanöver sondern ein Aspekt in einer Diskussion den man berücksichtigen sollte.



Was wurde denn mit den zwei anderen hauptamtl. Geschäftsführern gemacht?
Entlassen?  In den Ruhestand geschickt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

ooooch neeeee..............


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die wissen in den Bundesverbänden schon, warum sie nicht mal ihre LV ordentlich und umfassend informierten:*
> Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).
> 
> Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).
> ...




Offensichtlich besteht aber Diskussionsbedarf was die möglichen Einsparunngen angeht.  
Einige scheinen ja der Meinung zu sein Personalkosten der ehemaligen VDSF und DAV Besatzung lösen sich nach der Fusion in Luft auf.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooch neeeee..............




Dann verschieb uns bitte.  |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:
> 
> Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass
> *"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...*




Sorry Thomas,

so geht das nicht.

Die Diskussion zeigt überdeutlich, dass es erhebliche Verständnisprobleme bei einem Teil der User gibt, was das angebliche Einsparpotential betrifft. Und wenn die hier schreibenden User das nicht verstehen, dann kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass es in weiten Teilen der anglerschaft und den Funktionären nicht anders ist.

Ergo ist das ein wichtiger Punkt, in dem unbedingt Aufklärungsarbeit betrieben werden muss.

Wenn Du das - aus gründen die nur Du alleine kennst - hier als off topic einordnest, dann kann man dieses Thema hier schließen und als reine Info irgendwo stehen lassen.
Ich wüsste nämlich nicht, was es bei der Dir vorschwebenden Topic-Ebene noch zu diskutieren gibt. 

@ pro-release

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, den Vertrag durchzulesen wüsstest Du, dass nicht nur die Immobilien bestehen bleiben, sondern auch sämtlich Personalstrukturen.
Das ist kein Einsparpotential für die nächsten 8 Jahre.

Ich finde es auch gut, dass die Arbeitsverhältnisse geschützt werden, man muss nur wissen, was das kostet und wie man es finanziert.


----------



## pro-release (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies ist keine Glaubensfrage.
> Ich habe Dich gefragt wie eingespart wurde?
> 
> Personal entlassen?
> ...



Lieber sharpo, du brauchst deinen virtuellen Kopf nicht an eine Mauer schlagen....

Du hast mich gefragt wo eingespart wurde und ich habe es dir mehrfach genannt. Leider verstehst du es nicht. Schau dir das Organigramm an. So ein Organigramm gab es zuvor 3 mal, jetzt nur noch 1. Dadurch spart man Geld, oder bist du anderer Meinung? Und wenn vorher 3 mal soviel Personal war, hat man wohl eingespart. Aber da hättest du auch selbst drauf kommen können.

Deinen letzten Satz zeigt mir deutlich das du es nicht verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe. Die Aussenstellen sind keine Kreisverbände, sondern Aussen bzw. Nebenstellen des Landesverbandes. Und ja durch Personal- und Verwaltungseinsparungen liess sich so massiv Geld sparen.

Mehr schreib ich dazu nicht, ich habe unmissverständlich formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Und ja durch Personal- und Verwaltungseinsparungen liess sich so massiv Geld sparen.


Im Verschmelzungsvertrag ist klar festgeschrieben, dass 8 Jahre lang weder Geschäftstellen geschlossen noch Personal entlassen werden darf und das bei einem Beitrag von 2 Euro.

Damit geht das eben nicht bei der Fusion des Bundesverbandes wie von Dir beschrieben.

Unmissverständlich ........


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Und ja durch Personal- und Verwaltungseinsparungen liess sich so massiv Geld sparen.



Au Mann.

Nochmal für Dich.

Es ist im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben, dass es im Bereich Personal und Geschäftsstellen auf mindesten 8 Jahre hinaus keinerlei Veränderungen gibt.

Es sind also keinerlei Personal- und Verwaltungseinsparungen möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann verschieb uns bitte.  |supergri


Aber ich habe wohl echt nicht begriffen, wie wenig manche Leute Fakten wahrnehmen können oder wollen - daher ein großes 

*SORRY *​
von mir!!!!

Da viele eben nicht informiert wurden von ihren Landesverbänden, ist es eben auch wenig verwunderlich, dass sich dann viele die Dokumente auch nicht durchgelesen haben und daher von anderen Voraussetzungen ausgehen.

Mein Fehler, das nicht bedacht zu haben und daher nochmal ein großes:
*SORRY *​


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Um zum Mauschelthema zurück zu kommen und trotzdem den Finanzaspekt nicht aus dem Auge zu verlieren:
Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass noch keiner die These geäußert hat, der DAV würde in vollem Bewusstsein um die eigene kritische Finanzsituation jetzt mit aller Macht zustimmen, vom (finanziell nur geringfügig besser dastehenden) VdSF übernommen zu werden.
Die finanziellen Fakten liegen durch den Wirtschaftsprüfungsbericht auf dem Tisch und dank NDS auch öffentlich im Internet, aber -wie wir hier schon feststellen konnten- gibt es eine kleine Gruppe (sowohl bei den Anglern als auch bei den Delegierten), die den Bericht gelesen und verstanden hat, eine kleine Gruppe, die den Bericht gelesen und nicht verstanden hat und einen großen Rest, der den Bericht eben nicht gelesen hat (von letzterer dann noch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil von Personen, die das einfach auch nicht lesen werden, weil sie ja sonst gezwungen wären, ihr Gehirn -falls für diese Funktion einsatzfähig- zu benutzen).
In alter Gewohnheit, weil es ja früher immer so geklappt hat, setzen Mohnert&Co. genau auf diese ewig Uninformierte und Dauerabnicker.
Wäre auch nur ein Funken von Erkenntnis aus der Fusionschaosabstimmung in die Köpfe der Verantwortlichen gedrungen, gäbe es jetzt eine Kommission, die bis Januar einen Finanzplan für den fusionierten Verband auftsellt, der die Risiken (Austritt großer Landesverbände, Fusionsbedingte Beitragssenkung für die Ex-DAVler) genauso bewertet, wie alle Einsparpotentiale (Personalkosten, (unnötige oder überzogene) Reisekosten und Spesenabrechnungen, VdSF-GmbH, etc.). Aber wahrscheinlich scheitert auch dies schon wieder allein daran, dass man dafür die bisher verdeckt gehaltenen Karten auf den Tisch legen müsste.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Lieber sharpo, du brauchst deinen virtuellen Kopf nicht an eine Mauer schlagen....
> 
> Du hast mich gefragt wo eingespart wurde und ich habe es dir mehrfach genannt. Leider verstehst du es nicht. Schau dir das Organigramm an. So ein Organigramm gab es zuvor 3 mal, jetzt nur noch 1. Dadurch spart man Geld, oder bist du anderer Meinung? Und wenn vorher 3 mal soviel Personal war, hat man wohl eingespart. Aber da hättest du auch selbst drauf kommen können.
> 
> ...



Kollege...

Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt. 
Wurde das Personal entlassen oder wie wurden die Kosten gedrückt?
Es interessiert mich nicht ob man aus drei Geschäftführer nun einen gemacht hat, sondern mich interessiert das WIE.
Und drei Gebäude ob nun Zweigstelle A oder B ist auch schnuppe. Die Kosten für die Gebäude verringern sich nicht.
Wenn nun aber der Kreisverband sich dort breit gemacht hat, so wird dieser auch für die Kosten aufkommen müssen. Wer bezahlt dies?
Und was ist mmit der alten Kreisverbandsstelle? Gab keine?

Es kann doch wahrlich nicht so schwer sein.

Mir liegt echt ne Bleidigung auf der Lippe weil ich nicht verstehen kann wieso die Leute Arbeitsrechtliche Belange  und Kostenverteilung nicht verstehen.

Aus drei Landesverbänden wurde 1 Landesverband. 3 x Personal! Wo ist dieses Personal hin? Man brauch nur 1x Personal.
Ok. 2x Personal ging nun zum neugegründeten Kreisverband etc. 
Dieser neugegründete Kreisverband muss bezahlt werden. 
Von Wem?

Das ist doch nur ein bilanztechnische Trickserei. (Nein eigentlich auch nicht weil dies ja über den neuen Verein läuft) (verband ist umgangssprachlich, rein rechtlich gibt es nur Vereine und keine Verbände)
Der Landesverband hat in seiner Bilanz diese Kosten nicht als Personal und Gebäudekosten mehr aufgelistet, dafür aber die Unterhaltung des neuen Kreisverbandes.
(Eigentlich auch nicht, weil der Kreisverband Mitgliedsbeiträge an den Landesverband abführt und einen Teil für sich einbehält)
In der Bilanz des Kreisverbandes erscheinen dann die Personal und Gebäudekosten.
Diese Kosten werden aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanziert.

Fängt es mal langsam an zu ticken?


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

und (@Thomas) es ist durchaus OnTopic, wenn in einem Thread mit Titel "Es mauschelt weiter..." sich mal einer, der es besser kann, genauer mit den vorgelegten Bilanzen beschäftigen und diese den unbedarfteren Lesern hier und allgemein im Internet mal besser erklären kann.
Wenn man z.B. die Gesamtkosten für den Messeauftritt "Grüne Woche" mal aufgeschlüsselt bekäme, um nachzuvollziehen was davon Standmiete, was Material- und Aufbaukosten sind und wie hoch die Differenz dieser Summe zu der in den Finanzberichten auftauchenden Gesamtsumme ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hab doch schon mein SORRY geliefert.
Siehe Posting 123..

Bin ja kritikfähig bei guten Argumenten und habs eingesehen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wäre auch nur ein Funken von Erkenntnis aus der Fusionschaosabstimmung in die Köpfe der Verantwortlichen gedrungen, gäbe es jetzt eine Kommission, die bis Januar einen Finanzplan für den fusionierten Verband auftsellt, der die Risiken (Austritt großer Landesverbände, Fusionsbedingte Beitragssenkung für die Ex-DAVler) genauso bewertet, wie alle Einsparpotentiale (Personalkosten, (unnötige oder überzogene) Reisekosten und Spesenabrechnungen, VdSF-GmbH, etc.). Aber wahrscheinlich scheitert auch dies schon wieder allein daran, dass man dafür die bisher verdeckt gehaltenen Karten auf den Tisch legen müsste.




Ich denke mal, solange die Verantwortlichen eine SWOT-Analyse für die Vorbereitung eines Spezialkräfteeinsatzes der Polizei halten, wird sich da auch nix tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, solange die Verantwortlichen eine SWOT-Analyse für die Vorbereitung eines Spezialkräfteeinsatzes der Polizei halten, wird sich da auch nix tun.



Böse..............

Gefällt mir ...


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Bitte, das ist doch off topic!!!! ;-))))


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Übrigens, schon mal dran gedacht, das Leute älter werden? 
Und z.B so auch über normales Ausscheiden aus dem Arbeitsleben sich die Geschäftsstellen "verschlanken"?


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Bitte, das ist doch off topic!!!! ;-))))



Nein, Thomas hat es ja eingesehen.

Du kannst Deine Behauptungen bzgl. der Einsparungen also ruhig relativieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Übrigens, schon mal dran gedacht, das Leute älter werden?
> Und z.B so auch über normales Ausscheiden aus dem Arbeitsleben sich die Geschäftsstellen "verschlanken"?



Natürlich.

Du kennst also die Altersstruktur der Angestellten beider Verbände und kannst daraus ein Einsparpotential berechnen?

Warum fällt es Dir so schwer zuzugeben, dass Deine Argumente in Unkenntnis der Vertragslage gebildet wurden?

Ist doch kein Beinbruch, Irrtümer einzugestehen.


----------



## flor61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo, ich dann mal wieder

Ich finde es schon interessant, wie hier Meinungen aufeinanderprallen und wie hier sinnlos Kraft aufgewendet wird, um unbedingt bei seiner "richtigen" Meinung zu bleiben. Will sagen, daß diese Diskussionsrunden keinen bis überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die kommende Fusion haben.
Warum?, weil sie keiner ernst nimmt und als Fusionshilfe annehmen kann, denn es geht ja nur darum, was falsch läuft und nicht, wie es richtiger gemacht werden soll, aber bitte so, daß die Mehrheit, und nicht der Einzelne, sich vertreten fühlt.
Also, wenn ihr weiterhin keine Beachtung erfahren wollt, dann weiter so, oder konstruktive, machbare Vorschläge im Sinne der großen Allgemeinheit machen. Denn in der heutigen Zeit gilt wie in unseren Kindertagen: "Mehrzahl siegt, Einzahl fliegt".
Also, besorgt euch Mehrheiten und ihr werdet ernst genommen.

Petri


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ja die kenne ich. Herr Schuller, bisher z.B  Geschäftsführer im VDSF ist schon in Rente oder steht kurz davor. Und auch in der Geschäftstelle des DAV geht einer von 3 in den nächsten 3 Jahren in Rente.
Sowas ist nicht schwer rauszu bekommen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Übrigens, schon mal dran gedacht, das Leute älter werden?
> Und z.B so auch über normales Ausscheiden aus dem Arbeitsleben sich die Geschäftsstellen "verschlanken"?



Es könnten auch alle Angestellten auf die Hälfte des Gehaltes verzichten..

Es könnten Angestellte bei Autounfällen umkommen...

Und??

*Da enthebt keinen der beiden Bundesverbände der Verantwortung, VOR einer (Kon)Fusion für geordnete finanzielle Verhältnisse zu sorgen.*

Wie es ja auch der Wirtschaftsprüfer verlangt!!

*Es ist laut Wirtschaftsprüfer Aufgabe der beiden Dachverbände, einen tragbaren und detaillierten Haushaltsplan vorzulegen zur Sicherung beider Vereinsvermögen vor der Fusion.*

Das tun beide Dachverbände nicht.


Solange da aber nix vorliegt, von denen die das laut Wirtschaftsprüfer sowohl machen wie verantworten müssten, ist das reine Spekulation..

Man sieht nur an Hand der Bilanzen, dass beide Verbände jetzt schon unterfinanziert sind und daher niemand mit klarem Verstand dem Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem 2 Euro Beitrag und mindestens 8 Jahre doppelte Geschäftsstellen und Personal festgeschrieben sind, zustimmen.

So einfach ist das.

*Sollen die erstmal in den Bundesverbänden ordentlich ihre Arbeit machen, bevor sie Landesverbände in solche Abstimmungen treiben.*

Denen man als verantwortungsvoller Delegierter deswegen auch nur ein fettes NEIN entgegensetzen kann.


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Flor61, Du hast vollkommen recht!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich dann mal wieder
> 
> Ich finde es schon interessant, wie hier Meinungen aufeinanderprallen und wie hier sinnlos Kraft aufgewendet wird, um unbedingt bei seiner "richtigen" Meinung zu bleiben. Will sagen, daß diese Diskussionsrunden keinen bis überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die kommende Fusion haben.
> Warum?, weil sie keiner ernst nimmt und als Fusionshilfe annehmen kann, denn es geht ja nur darum, was falsch läuft und nicht, wie es richtiger gemacht werden soll, aber bitte so, daß die Mehrheit, und nicht der Einzelne, sich vertreten fühlt.
> ...



Haben wir diese Erwartung bei Dir geweckt?
Dies ist eine Diskussionsrunde um anderen etwas unwissenden Angler evtl. auch Delegierten aufzuklären.
Einige wussten ja nichtmal, dass der LSFV Nds. Unterlagen zur Fusion öffentlich im Internet zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Von daher hat diese Diskussion schon etwas Einflus auf das, was da oben geschieht.

Auch wenn man es nicht für möglich hält.

Ansonsten,  Danke für Deinen sehr inhaltlichen Beitrag.

*ein troll, ein Troll*


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ja die kenne ich. Herr Schuller, bisher z.B  Geschäftsführer im VDSF ist schon in Rente oder steht kurz davor. Und auch in der Geschäftstelle des DAV geht einer von 3 in den nächsten 3 Jahren in Rente.
> Sowas ist nicht schwer rauszu bekommen.....



Danke, dies sind doch schon mal Informationen (falls diese korrekt sind) die uns Angler etwas weiterbringen.

Warum nicht eher?

Nichtsdestotrotz steht hier die Aussage des Gutachters im Raum.
Und darauf haben beide Verbände keine Antwort geliefert.

Warum nicht?

Desweiteren denke ich an Einsparungen an soviele Dinge. Auch an betriebsbedingte Kündigungen etc.
Und ja, da bin ich *********. Denn was interessiert mich deren Leben. Mein Hemd ist mir näher.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Tipp @flor61: Einfach mal lesen und nicht immer nur ungerechtfertigt und offTopic über uns meckern, um nicht vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken!!!


Honeyball schrieb:


> ..., gäbe es jetzt eine Kommission, die bis Januar einen Finanzplan für den fusionierten Verband auftsellt, der die Risiken (Austritt großer Landesverbände, Fusionsbedingte Beitragssenkung für die Ex-DAVler) genauso bewertet, wie alle Einsparpotentiale (Personalkosten, (unnötige oder überzogene) Reisekosten und Spesenabrechnungen, VdSF-GmbH, etc.). Aber wahrscheinlich scheitert auch dies schon wieder allein daran, dass man dafür die bisher verdeckt gehaltenen Karten auf den Tisch legen müsste.



Dass wir nicht ernst genommen werden, wissen wir ja, weil der VdSF sich ja offen darüber verständigt hat, nicht mit uns zu kommunizieren. Außerdem haben wir das durch die Anzeigen gegen uns und durch die mehrfache konkrete Bezugnahme inklusive der ausgesprochenen Drohungen und Verschmähungen mehrfach gezeigt bekommen :m


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Das was ihr macht ist aber auch reine Spekulation, oder?

Wie gesagt, Autounfälle sind nicht vorhersehbar, das Rentenalter schon.
Und Herr Schuller ist ja nun keinen Fata Morgana....


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

sobald irgendwas nicht passt ..kommt immer "off topic"..."bitte nicht vom Thema ablenken"....


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Das was ihr macht ist aber auch reine Spekulation, oder?
> 
> Wie gesagt, Autounfälle sind nicht vorhersehbar, das Rentenalter schon.
> Und Herr Schuller ist ja nun keinen Fata Morgana....



Nein, absolut nicht.

Fakt sind die Bilanzen und das Gutachten.

Und derzeit ohne Gegenkomentar der Bundesverbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Das was ihr macht ist aber auch reine Spekulation, oder?


Nein, wir schreiben nur das, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer, der vom VDSF selber bestellt wurde, nachlesbar in seinem Bericht schreibt:

*Es ist laut Wirtschaftsprüfer Aufgabe der beiden Dachverbände, einen tragbaren und detaillierten Haushaltsplan vorzulegen zur Sicherung beider Vereinsvermögen vor der Fusion.*

Das tun beide Dachverbände nicht.


Solange da aber nix vorliegt, von denen die das laut Wirtschaftsprüfer sowohl machen wie verantworten müssten, ist das reine Spekulation..

Man sieht nur an Hand der Bilanzen, dass beide Verbände jetzt schon unterfinanziert sind und daher niemand mit klarem Verstand dem Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem 2 Euro Beitrag und mindestens 8 Jahre doppelte Geschäftsstellen und Personal festgeschrieben sind, zustimmen.

So einfach ist das.

*Sollen die erstmal in den Bundesverbänden ordentlich ihre Arbeit machen, bevor sie Landesverbände in solche Abstimmungen treiben.*

Denen man als verantwortungsvoller Delegierter deswegen auch nur ein fettes NEIN entgegensetzen kann.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz steht hier die Aussage des Gutachters im Raum.
> Und darauf haben beide Verbände keine Antwort geliefert.
> 
> Warum nicht?



Deine Frage zu beantworten, wird wohl jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Zum einen könnte es ja möglich sein, dass man konkrete Gründe für eine Nichtoffenlegung finanzieller Vorgänge hat, zum anderen mag es sein, dass man immer noch nicht die Lage und deren Ernst erkannt hat und deshalb meint, sich über die Aussagen der Wirtschaftsprüfer locker hinweg setzen zu können.#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, absolut nicht.
> 
> Fakt sind die Bilanzen und das Gutachten.




Und der Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Da bleibt kein Raum für Spekulationen, höchstens, wie man das finanzieren will.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Mal ganz Blöde ausgedrückt versucht man gerade das,  was man mit Griechenland gemacht hat.
Rein in den Euro obwohl man die Defizite kennt, wir kümmern uns später drum.

Das Ergebnis kennen wir alle.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Deine Frage zu beantworten, wird wohl jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Zum einen könnte es ja möglich sein, dass man konkrete Gründe für eine Nichtoffenlegung finanzieller Vorgänge hat, zum anderen mag es sein, dass man immer noch nicht die Lage und deren Ernst erkannt hat und deshalb meint, sich über die Aussagen der Wirtschaftsprüfer locker hinweg setzen zu können.#c



Erkannt wurde es schon. haben ja einige Landesverbände ja schon geschrieben. 
Messen diesem aber keine grosse Bedeutung zu.
Nichts, was man nicht später lösen kann.

Diesen Optimus teile ich nicht.
Wie will man einen evtl. Beitrag von 5 Euro den Mitglieder erklären. Mit welchen Leistungen für die Landesverbände?
Es wird ja ausdrücklich betont, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist und somit die Landesverbände den Grossteil der Arbeit haben werden.
Die Landesverbände kassieren 2- 3 Euro von ihren Mitgliedern für deren Arbeit und führen zusätzlich 5 Euro an den Bundesverband (für welche Arbeit) ab?

Herr W. Klasing hat diese Diskrepanz ja bereits erläutert.


----------



## flor61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Genau das, wie hier reagiert wird, auf mein Posting, meine ich mit sinnloser Kraftverschwendung.
Ihr bildet eine elitäre Diskussionsrunde, die kein Aussenstehender versteht, die ich nur noch punktuell lese und auch nur punktuell poste, da ich so oder so negativ angemacht werde, so empfinde ich das jedenfalls.
Ich staune nur, das die board-Betreiber, die ja vom board leben, das nicht in entsprechende Bahne lenken, um den Teilnehmerkreis zu erweitern und um auch ein verwertbares Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Naja, wie mir mein Klassenlehrer in den 70-er Jahren schon sagte: "Meinungsfreiheit ja, es muß nur die richtige sein".

Ich bin dann mal wieder raus

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Erkannt wurde es schon. haben ja einige Landesverbände ja schon geschrieben.
> Messen diesem aber keine grosse Bedeutung zu.
> Nichts, was man nicht später lösen kann.



Kein Wunder dass beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative da versuchen eher zu desinformieren denn zu informieren...

*Die wissen in den Bundesverbänden schon, warum sie nicht mal ihre LV ordentlich und umfassend informierten:*
Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

*Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:*
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Deine Frage zu beantworten, wird wohl jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Zum einen könnte es ja möglich sein, dass man konkrete Gründe für eine Nichtoffenlegung finanzieller Vorgänge hat, zum anderen mag es sein, dass man immer noch nicht die Lage und deren Ernst erkannt hat und deshalb meint, sich über die Aussagen der Wirtschaftsprüfer locker hinweg setzen zu können.#c



Beides will ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn das würde ein gerüttelt Maß an krimineller Energie voraussetzen.

Ich halte einen dritten Grund für wahrscheinlicher.

Normalerweise setzt man sich hin und berechnet die Kosten und die Einnahmen. Dann durchleuchtet man den Kostenblock und selektiert echte Einsparpotentiale.
Man vergleicht die zukünftige Kostenstruktur mit den Einnhamen. Stellt man immer noch ein Defizit fest, muss man sich daran machen, die Einnahmen zu erhöhen.

Einnahmen erhöhen geht ausschließlich über die Mitgliedsbeiträge. Da hat man - völlig zu Recht - Angst vor einer Palastrevolution. Also will man erst mal fusionieren und dann später an die Beitragserhöhung rangehen. In der Hoffnung, dass das dann williger geschluckt wird.

Das nennt man hochspekulatives Vorgehen.

Und dabei stößt man auch zum dutzendstenmal an die Tatsache, dass man keine verbindlichen Ziele beschlossen hat.

Ich bin sicher, man könnte eine Beitragserhöhung sehr leicht durchsetzen, wenn die zahlenden genau wüssten, wofür sie ihr Geld hergeben. Für die Katze im Sack, die zudem schon jahrzehntelang ins eigene Wohnzimmer geschi$$en hat, gibt kaum jemand einen müden Cent. 

Wir haben es von Anfang an, immer und immer wieder gepredigt:

*Ohne klare Ziele und ohne eine Meßlatte kann man keine fruchtbare Fusion bewerkstelligen, kann man keine Einheit herbeiführen.*

Nirgendwo.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Genau das, wie hier reagiert wird, auf mein Posting, meine ich mit sinnloser Kraftverschwendung.
> Ihr bildet eine elitäre Diskussionsrunde, die kein Aussenstehender versteht, die ich nur noch punktuell lese und auch nur punktuell poste, da ich so oder so negativ angemacht werde, so empfinde ich das jedenfalls.
> Ich staune nur, das die board-Betreiber, die ja vom board leben, das nicht in entsprechende Bahne lenken, um den Teilnehmerkreis zu erweitern und um auch ein verwertbares Ergebnis zu erzielen.
> Naja, wie mir mein Klassenlehrer in den 70-er Jahren schon sagte: "Meinungsfreiheit ja, es muß nur die richtige sein".
> ...




Du bist nur gekommen um zu stänkern. Du hast keine Meinung zum Diskussionsthema geäussert.
Statt dessen wird pauschal eingedroschen, wir sind ja alle doof.

Erwartest Du nun Animation damit sich mehr (doofe) Personen an dieser Diskussion beteiligen?

Ich denke, jedem steht es frei sich hier zu Äussern. 
Und die Beiträge verschwinden nicht ganz unten im Board sondern sind recht weit oben plaziert.

Ich kann auch verstehen wenn hier einige Personen nicht mehr durchblicken und einen Informationsdefizit haben.
Jürgen W aus T. kannte auch nicht die veröffentlichten Papier des LSFV Nds.
Kein Problem. Nur für uns sind diese mittlerweile die Grundlage für diese Diskussion.
Und da kann man dann leider nicht erahnen, dass Diskussionsteilnehmer diese Informationen nicht haben.
Evtl. sollte man jedem Diskussionsteilnehmer erstmal danach Fragen.

Das Thema ist schon recht komplex und geht eigentlich in viele rechtlichen Themen ein.
Kündigungsschutz bei Fusionen bzw. Übernahmen, Vereinsinsolvenz oder sogar Insolvenzverschleppung, Mobbing, etc.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich dann mal wieder
> 
> Ich finde es schon interessant, wie hier Meinungen aufeinanderprallen und wie hier sinnlos Kraft aufgewendet wird, um unbedingt bei seiner "richtigen" Meinung zu bleiben. Will sagen, daß diese Diskussionsrunden keinen bis überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die kommende Fusion haben.
> Warum?, weil sie keiner ernst nimmt und als Fusionshilfe annehmen kann, denn es geht ja nur darum, was falsch läuft und nicht, wie es richtiger gemacht werden soll, aber bitte so, daß die Mehrheit, und nicht der Einzelne, sich vertreten fühlt.
> ...





flor61 schrieb:


> Genau das, wie hier reagiert wird, auf mein Posting, meine ich mit sinnloser Kraftverschwendung.
> Ihr bildet eine elitäre Diskussionsrunde, die kein Aussenstehender versteht, die ich nur noch punktuell lese und auch nur punktuell poste, da ich so oder so negativ angemacht werde, so empfinde ich das jedenfalls.
> Ich staune nur, das die board-Betreiber, die ja vom board leben, das nicht in entsprechende Bahne lenken, um den Teilnehmerkreis zu erweitern und um auch ein verwertbares Ergebnis zu erzielen.
> Naja, wie mir mein Klassenlehrer in den 70-er Jahren schon sagte: "Meinungsfreiheit ja, es muß nur die richtige sein".
> ...



Was die Fusionsbefürworter hier auszeichnet ist, dass sie keinerlei ernst zu nehmende Argumente in die Diskussion bringen. Ich sehe jedenfall in Deinem vorherigen posting keinen Ansatz für eine zielführende Diskussion. 

Ohne entsprechende Argumente kann man halt nur polemisieren, oder sich eben ausklinken. 

Bring Fakten und Argumente, und wir diskutieren drüber.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

..und ich werde weiter darauf hinweisen, dass es OffTopic ist, wenn hier versucht wird, über uns statt mit uns zu diskutieren.

Andere Meinungen zum Thema: Jederzeit gerne! Ich freue mich sogar darüber, weil es hilft, Horizonte zu erweitern, andere Sichtweisen zu sehen und Ansätze bzw. Informationen aus neuen Quellen zu erschließen.

Diskussionen über und Hetze gegen uns: Könnt ihr von mir aus im Hamburger Forum oder sonstwo führen. Ich reiß mir jedenfalls nicht den Arsch auf, in meiner Freizeit 'zig Dokumente und Mails zu lesen, zu beantworten und mit Delegierten und Verantwortlichen aus den Bundes- und Landesverbänden zu telefonieren, damit hier Informationen und Fakten aus erster Hand an die Öffentlichkeit kommen, um mich dann von irgendwelchen Hetzern mit ungesundem Halb- bis großem Garnicht-Wissen blöd anmachen zu lassen.
Und -auch um das nochmal zu betonen- ich verdien hier keinen Pfennig mit an den angeblich so hohen Werbeeinnahmen, sondern engagiere mich aus reinem Idealismus!

Ich hoffe, dass reicht jetzt für die OffTopic-Enthusiasten!!!


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

gelöscht


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..und ich werde weiter darauf hinweisen, dass es OffTopic ist, wenn hier versucht wird, über uns statt mit uns zu diskutieren.
> 
> Andere Meinungen zum Thema: Jederzeit gerne! Ich freue mich sogar darüber, weil es hilft, Horizonte zu erweitern, andere Sichtweisen zu sehen und Ansätze bzw. Informationen aus neuen Quellen zu erschließen.
> 
> ...



|good:#rendlich mal deutliche worte!


----------



## flor61 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du bist nur gekommen um zu stänkern. Du hast keine Meinung zum Diskussionsthema geäussert.
> Statt dessen wird pauschal eingedroschen, wir sind ja alle doof.



;+

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Vielleicht sollte man Herrn Markstein mal mit seinem vollmundigen Versprechen aus dem Jahre 2010 konfrontieren.

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=255&Itemid=267

*Keine Fusion um jeden Preis !*

Jetzt will er trotzdem um jeden Preis fusionieren. Im März, nach eigenen Aussagen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man Herrn Markstein mal mit seinem vollmundigen Versprechen aus dem Jahre 2010 konfrontieren.
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=255&Itemid=267
> 
> ...



Da hat sich das Blatt aber schnell gewendet.
Ende 2010 nicht um jeden Preis und heute MUSS fusioniert werden.
Muss wohl am Maya- Kalender liegen. Noch schnell die Fusion durchdrücken bevor der Weltuntergang kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Guckst Du auch hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html



> *1.: Es gibt keine automatische Fusion.*
> Auch wenn vom DAV eine Fusion gewünscht wird, wird es darauf ankommen, wie man die Positionen durchsetzen kann. Es gibt sozusagen eine zwar nicht im Einzelnen genannte "Leitlinie" an Dingen, die man nicht aufgeben wird. Da wie immer bei Verhandlungen Kompromisse möglich sein müssen, wurden das aber nicht im Einzelnen ausgeführt, um die Verhandlungen nicht zu belasten. Fakt ist aber, dass der DAV nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einer Fusion zustimmen wird.
> 
> *2.: Es besteht kein Zeitdruck!*
> Wenn auch durch Veröffentlichungen (auch des DAV selber) teilweise der Eindruck entstanden sein mag, dass die Fusion bis Ende 2011 "durchgekloppt" worden sein soll, so ist dieser Eindruck falsch. Es gibt keinerlei Zeit- oder Termindruck, wenns fertig ist, ists fertig und dann erst wird fusioniert. Oder, siehe Punkt 1, man wird sich nicht einig, dann auch keine Fusion.




Und ich hatte damals schon ne sehr feine Nase:


> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was die Fusionsbefürworter hier auszeichnet ist, dass sie keinerlei ernst zu nehmende Argumente in die Diskussion bringen. Ich sehe jedenfall in Deinem vorherigen posting keinen Ansatz für eine zielführende Diskussion.
> 
> Ohne entsprechende Argumente kann man halt nur polemisieren, oder sich eben ausklinken.
> 
> Bring Fakten und Argumente, und wir diskutieren drüber.



Hallo Ralle, als Befürworter muss man nun ja auch sehr vorsichtig agieren. Daher muss jedes Wort abgewägt sein, da wir als Befürworter nicht zu dem Mainstream dieses Forums passen.
Wer was anderes behauptet, sieht die Realität nicht.
Wir haben schon Argumente nur werden die Argumente von den Gegnern einer Fusion als Dummheit oder sonst was abgetan.

Schon traurig auf welches Niveau dieses Forum (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_(Kultur)) mittlerweile an den Tag legt. 

Weil man sehr vorsichtig agiert, bleibt manche Spitze vorborgen für den einfachen Menschen.

Grundsätzlich werden schon die Vorteile angesprochen die aber von den Gegnern mit den üblichen Sprüchen wie Knüppelmonert abgetan werden. 
Schon sehr eigenartig, sich über die eine unterdrückte Meinung zu beschweren die sich dann nicht laut genug artikuliert.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> *Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....​*
> Es gab am 17.11. 2012 in Berlin bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF eine klare demokratische Entscheidung:
> Die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit kam nicht zustande.
> 
> ...




*Es ist laut Wirtschaftsprüfer Aufgabe der beiden Dachverbände, einen tragbaren und detaillierten Haushaltsplan vorzulegen zur Sicherung beider Vereinsvermögen vor der Fusion.*

Das tun beide Dachverbände nicht.


Solange da aber nix vorliegt, von denen die das laut Wirtschaftsprüfer sowohl machen wie verantworten müssten, ist das reine Spekulation..

Man sieht nur an Hand der Bilanzen, dass beide Verbände jetzt schon unterfinanziert sind und daher niemand mit klarem Verstand dem Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem 2 Euro Beitrag und mindestens 8 Jahre doppelte Geschäftsstellen und Personal festgeschrieben sind, zustimmen.

So einfach ist das.

*Sollen die erstmal in den Bundesverbänden ordentlich ihre Arbeit machen, bevor sie Landesverbände in solche Abstimmungen treiben.*
*
Denen man als verantwortungsvoller Delegierter deswegen auch nur ein fettes NEIN entgegensetzen kann.*


Kein Wunder dass beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative da versuchen eher zu desinformieren denn zu informieren...

*Die wissen in den Bundesverbänden schon, warum sie nicht mal ihre LV ordentlich und umfassend informierten:*
Rechtlich mussten die Dokumente nur in Offenbach "ausgelegt" werden zur Einsicht für die Mitglieder (= die LV).

Und nicht wenige LV haben die Dokumente, welche der VDSF ja dennoch per Mail verschickte, ja gar nicht erst innerhalb der LV, bzw. teilweise nicht mal innerhalb der Präsidien weitergegeben (SH wohl z.B.).

Geschweige denn natürlich, dass das Kreisverbände, Vereine oder gar die Angler zur Einsicht erhalten hätten.

Angesichts der Brisanz bei der Kritik und den Anmerkungen zu den Risiken von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin ist das natürlich ein Unding - aber rechtmäßig..

Daher muss man ja dem LSFV-NDS so dankbar sein, dass er diese öffentlich machte und das so überhaupt ans Licht kam.

Und so wenigstens einige weitere Vernünftige so gegen diese so dilettantisch vorbereitete Fusion stimmen konnte.

Denn zum Thema Einsparungen etc. braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Faktenlage ist laut ausgelegten und veröffentlichten Dokumenten und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig klar:

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat in seinem Bericht geschrieben, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens beider Verbände nach einer Fusion vorher zuallererst mal eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung der Änderungen UNBEDINGT erforderlich sei"...

Und weder aus VDSF noch aus DAV noch zusammen wurde da entsprechendes für den geplanten gemeinsamen Verband vorgelegt!

Obwohl vom Wirtschaftsprüfer das als UNBEDINGT erforderlich gefordert wird.

Bei aller Schelte, die wir dem VDSF bezüglich Demokratie und Information angedeihen lassen, muss man immerhin sagen, dass der VDSF die Dokumente und Infos zumindest von sich aus an die LV verschickt hat.

Während sich der DAV auf die gesetzliche Regelung und das in Berlin ausgelegte Material "beschränkte"..

Wenn dann ein LV Interesse daran gezeigt hätte, würde aber umgehend das Infopaket verschickt (sofern die LV überhaupt erfahren haben, dass da was ausliegt...).... 

*Es ist also so oder so "legal" - zeigt aber auch deutlich, wie "ernst" umfassende Information in dem Dachverbänden gegenüber den LV, und in den LV gegenüber Anglern und Vereinen genommen wird:*
Wir machen nur das gesetzlich notwendige - eine freiwillige umfassende Information nachfolgender Gliederungen oder gar der Angler, die das alles bezahlen, ist gesetzlich nicht vorgesehen und es ist besser, wenn die gar nicht erst wissen, was wir da ausmauscheln.....


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Jürgen möchte mich da mal als nur mitlesender Nichtorganisierter Angler einbringen,du schreibst immer von GEGNER der Fusion,das ist so nicht richtig.Fusion: Ja,aber nicht unter diesen Voraussetzungen.
Und einen starken einheitlichen Verband,der auf EU ebene agiert,ist nicht zwingend notwendig,da es noch den DFV gibt, i dem die beide jetzigen Verbände angehören!

#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jürgen möchte mich da mal als nur mitlesender Nichtorganisierter Angler einbringen,du schreibst immer von GEGNER der Fusion,das ist so nicht richtig.Fusion: Ja,aber nicht unter diesen Voraussetzungen.
> Und einen starken einheitlichen Verband,der auf EU ebene agiert,ist nicht zwingend notwendig,da es noch den DFV gibt, i dem die beide jetzigen Verbände angehören!
> 
> #h



Kein Problem, wenn du es so siehst nehme ich deine Meinung gern zur Kenntnis. Aber entgegne darauf das ein Mitglied der nun 2 Beiträge zahlt dann nur noch einen zahlt. Das ist auf jeden Fall was für den Angler.

Wenn der Verband VDSF zusammenbricht wäre es nach meiner Meinung eine Katastrophe für den Angler und eine Nichtfusion wäre der Weg dahin (wie auch von den Gegnern und von mir aus Nichtbefürwortern bestätigt)

Mir erschließt sich der Kampf nicht, finde es sehr eigenartig was da abläuft.


----------



## Tomasz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Selbst auf die Gefahr hin wegen "...den immer gleichen Versuchen vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken..." gescholten zu werden, aber könntest Du Thomas9904 bitte in Deinen Beiträgen in irgendeiner Art farblich markieren, was neu eingefügt wurde. Wenn ich nämlich meine Lesegewohnheiten nehme, so überblättere ich Deine halbseitigen Beiträge mittlerweile seit ein paar Woochen, da ich glaube die n einem anderen Zusammenhang oder auch nnur eine Seite zuvor schon mal gelesen zu haben. Sollte dann doch mal etwas Neues dabei sein, geht mir das durch die Lappen. Wäre schade drum. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und hat auch nichts mit meiner Ignoranz zu tun, sondern mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wenn du es so siehst nehme ich deine Meinung gern zur Kenntnis. Aber entgegne darauf das ein Mitglied der nun 2 Beiträge zahlt dann nur noch einen zahlt. Das ist auf jeden Fall was für den Angler.
> 
> Wenn der Verband VDSF zusammenbricht wäre es nach meiner Meinung eine Katastrophe für den Angler und eine Nichtfusion wäre der Weg dahin (wie auch von den Gegnern und von mir aus Nichtbefürwortern bestätigt)
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sollte dann doch mal etwas Neues dabei sein, geht mir das durch die Lappen. Wäre schade drum. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und hat auch nichts mit meiner Ignoranz zu tun, sondern mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit.
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Meinst du das es schade wäre, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Aber entgegne darauf das ein Mitglied der nun 2 Beiträge zahlt dann nur noch einen zahlt.




Wie kommst du darauf das ein Mitglied 2 Beiträge bezahlt|kopfkrat? Und selbst wenn es dann nur noch einer wäre,wäre es kein prob., solange er für eine sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit gezahlt würde.Es würde m.M. auch eine Erhöhung,die im übrigen so oder so kommen wird,ohne zu maulen von der Anglerschaft bezahlt werden,sofern diese Anglerschaft auch einen Nutzen darin sieht.


----------



## antonio (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Meinst du das es schade wäre, ich glaube nicht.



also du willst keine infos?
sorry nach allem was du hier schreibst und geschrieben hast, bist du das optimale mitglied für die da oben.
alles abnicken und gutheißen was von dort oben gepredigt und beschlossen wird.
ja nichts kritisch hinterfragen oder auch mal infos aus anderen quellen holen.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.

Wenn die Fusion scheitert haben wir nur noch die Landesverbände die haben keine Mitsprachemöglichkeit bei Bundes bzw. EU Themen.

Bevor sich ein vernünftiger neuer Bundesverband gegründet hat ist es für vieles zu spät.

Beispiel Kleinstwasserkraftwerke die durch das eEG gefördert werden und somit unsere Aale und die Lachse aus dem Wanderfischprogramm häckseln. 

Vielen Dank auch, wir haben ja noch nach über 20 Jahren Stillstand noch so viel Zeit.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> also du willst keine infos?
> sorry nach allem was du hier schreibst und geschrieben hast, bist du das optimale mitglied für die da oben.
> alles abnicken und gutheißen was von dort oben gepredigt und beschlossen wird.
> ja nichts kritisch hinterfragen oder auch mal infos aus anderen quellen holen.
> ...



Infos sind ok - aber immer der selbe Text wo Kleinigkeiten geändert worden sind  - und nun lieber User such doch mal - sind doof


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn die Fusion scheitert haben wir nur noch die Landesverbände die haben keine Mitsprachemöglichkeit bei Bundes bzw. EU Themen.


 
Moin

Brauchen sie auch nicht,einige Lv's denken schon darüber nach,nach dem Crash dann dem DFV beizutreten,und die sitzen schon in Brüssel.


#h


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
> Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.
> Haben wir schon kapiert!
> Wenn die Fusion scheitert haben wir nur noch die Landesverbände die haben keine Mitsprachemöglichkeit bei Bundes bzw. EU Themen.
> ...



Jürgen tut mir leid bin raus hier,da du in machen dingen einfach "Betriebsblind"bist.

#h


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Brauchen sie auch nicht,einige Lv's denken schon darüber nach,nach dem Crash dann dem DFV beizutreten,und die sitzen schon in Brüssel.
> 
> ...




So ist es!#h


----------



## antonio (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
> Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.
> 
> Wenn die Fusion scheitert haben wir nur noch die Landesverbände die haben keine Mitsprachemöglichkeit bei Bundes bzw. EU Themen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
> Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.



Natürlich ist Fischereirecht Landesrecht. Für wie blöde hältst Du uns?

Hinterfrage mal Deine Definition von Einigkeit.

Meinst Du nicht, man sollte auch in einem föderalistischen System mit unterschiedlicher Fischereigesetzgebung, gesteuert von einem starken und einheitlichen Bundesverband, gemeinsam daran arbeiten, dass in den Ländern so wenig Restriktionen wie möglich verankert werden?

Glaubst Du nicht, ein Landesverband, der sich z.B. gegen ein Abknüppelgebot einsetzt, hätte es einfacher, wenn er den Bundesverband und alle Landesverbände hinter sich hat?

Mir scheint, Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, um was es bei so einer Fusion geht. 

*Um das mal ganz klar zu sagen, wir brauchen keinen Bundesverband, wenn die Landesverbände föderalistisch ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. *

Ein Bundesverband ist auch im Grunde keine eigene Institution, sondern die Vertretung aller darin organisierten Landesverbände. Ein Werkzeug dieser Landesverbände um an Schrauben zu drehen, die sehr schwergängig sind.

EU und Wasserkraft ist ein winzig kleiner Bestandteil und wird, wie Du ja hier schon mehrfach gelesen hast, schon heute über die Mitgliedschaft beider Bundesverbände im Deutschen Fischereiverband vertreten. Weiter sind beide Bundesverbände Mitglied im Europäischen Anglerverband.

Also hör endlich auf, die Fusion mit PillePalle Argumenten zu begründen.

Bring richtige, faktische Argumente und nicht irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogene oder vorgekaute Scheinargumente.

Versuche das und Du wirst feststellen, es gibt keine sachlich und fachlich fundierten Argumente, diese unselige Fusion jetzt noch weiter zu betreiben.

Dies führt, egal wie es ausgeht, auf jeden Fall zu einer Zersplitterung der Landesverbände.

Wer wirklich einen einigen und starken Bundesverband will, der wehrt sich gegen diese Fragmentfusion und macht seinen Landesverbänden die Hölle heiß, dass die endlich ihren sturen Eigensinn aufgeben und gemeinsam und solidarisch für die Angler arbeiten.


----------



## ivo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
> Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.




Und wieder, lesen bildet. Einfach mal die VDSF HP besuchen, da kann man dann sehen wie sehr sich dieser außerordentlich "nette" Verband einmischt bzw einmischen möchte. Die Verbotsorgie kommt nicht von ungefähr. Entweder hat der Verband dies aktiv befördert oder er hat durch Nichtstun das selbe getan. 




jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich werden schon die Vorteile angesprochen die aber von den  Gegnern mit den üblichen Sprüchen wie Knüppelmonert abgetan werden.



Ah, bestimmt die "Vorteile" alles zwangsweise abknüppeln zu müssen.


----------



## Tomasz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Meinst du das es schade wäre, ich glaube nicht.



Ja, wäre schade. Mir waren aus dem AB jedenfalls z.B. die Entwürfe zum Verschmelzungsvertrag, der neue Satzung, der Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfer und der VDSF-Justiziarien, die Stellungnahme des LSFV-NDS und ihre Bedenken, auch hinstlich einer möglichen Kostenentwicklung, bekannt. 
Und Du kannst versichert sein, dass ich einen eigenen Kopf zum denken habe und nicht alles nachplappern muss, was hier im AB zu diesen Themen ausgeführt wird. Dennoch ist es als Informationsmedium leider von großem Wert, da die Verbände, für mich unverständlicherweise, damit eher hinter dem Berg halten. Wenn Du bessere Quellen hast, an Infos aus den Verbänden ran zu kommen, dann immer her damit. Ich täte nichts lieber als Fakten ungefiltert lesen und für mich selbst werten zu können. Dann würde auch endlich diesen unsäglichen Spekulationen der Nährboden entzogen werden können. Es liegt daher nicht nur am AB, sondern an den Verbänden selbst. Mit einer offenen Kommunikation, mit demokratischem Gestaltungswillen, klar formulierten Zielen und dabei die Basis an ihrer Seite wissend, könnte die Fusion so einfach sein und zu einem Erfolg für alle Angler in Deutschland werden. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung und dazu stehe ich.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Danke Tomasz,
ich freue mich immer, wenn man uns differenziert betrachtet, auch wenn man uns kritisch sieht.:m
Leider können das nur wenige.


----------



## Tomasz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Danke Tomasz,
> ich freue mich immer, wenn man uns differenziert betrachtet, auch wenn man uns kritisch sieht.:m
> Leider können das nur wenige.



Dir ist schon klar, dass mich ein "Danke" von Euch diskredieren könnte.
Aber ihr und ich seit lernfähig und ich muss an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich die Diskussion mittlerweile auch von Euch und gerade von Ralle24 über weite Strecken recht sachlich finde. Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich mir vor Wut über Ralle noch die Haare gerauft. Was Ihr beide aber z.B. im SH-Forum geliefert habt, war doch eine für alle Seiten gewinnbringende Diskussion, auch wenn man nicht immer einer Meinung sein muss. Sachliche Fragen können mitunter Antworten entlocken, die man nicht erwartet hätte. Da wundere ich mich sogar, warum man Euch schlecht oder garnicht "Organisierten" Antworten gibt, die man den eigenen Mitgliedern schuldig geblieben ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Guten Abend #h
weil man vermutlich den beiden eine gewisse Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit zubilligt, die man Dir (und mir auch ) nicht zugesteht
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Guten Abend #h
> weil man vermutlich den beiden eine gewisse Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit zubilligt, die man Dir (und mir auch ) nicht zugesteht
> Gruß A.



Boah ey, der hat aber gesessen. Das tut richtig weh.

Da muss ich was gegen tun|kopfkrat. 
Ich könnte mich z.B. nackt an die Tür der Geschäftsstelle des DAV-Bund ketten. Ist nicht weit weg von mir, da könnte ich sogar schon die Öffentlichkeit auf mich ziehen, indem ich bis dahin laufe:m. Und das will sich bestimmt keiner lange mit ansehen#d. Wenn das helfen würde, dass die Verbandsspitzen ihre Mitglieder an der Basis in solch weitreichenden Prozesse einbeziehen, ich würds machen. Wenn blos nicht gerade so kalt wäre:r. 
Nöö, da gehe ich lieber Eisangeln|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Leiste Abbitte:m
Hilfts, wenn ich mich mit hinstelle, so als  mildernder Ausgleich?
Habs zwar etwas weiter
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

...und wenn Du Dir dann 'ne ordentliche Erkältung geholt hast und krank feierst, kannste vom Bett aus mitm Notebook Dich noch mehr konstruktiv kritisch hier beteiligen:m

Nee, mal ernsthaft, ich denke nicht, dass es den Herren vom LSFV-SH auf Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit ankam und bin überzeugt, dass sie diese Fragen genauso beantwortet hätten, wenn wir uns anonym als Laurel und Hardy angemeldet hätten.

Man kann Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit nicht einfordern, wenn man nicht selbst bereit ist, offen und ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich z.B. nackt an die Tür der Geschäftsstelle des DAV-Bund ketten.




Sorry für ot,aber ich konnt nitt anners:


Bittebitte mit Foto


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, mal ernsthaft, ich denke nicht, dass es den Herren vom LSFV-SH auf Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit ankam und bin überzeugt, dass sie diese Fragen genauso beantwortet hätten, wenn wir uns anonym als Laurel und Hardy angemeldet hätten.
> 
> Man kann Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit nicht einfordern, wenn man nicht selbst bereit ist, offen und ehrlich zu sein.



Denke ich auch,habs nen bisserl mitverfolgt.Aber auch da waren 1-2 die dennTrööt da zerschießen wollten.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt. Dinge zum Fischereirecht die ihr hier bemängelt sind Landesrecht.
> Wäre schön wenn das mal in eure Schädel reingehen würde.
> 
> Wenn die Fusion scheitert haben wir nur noch die Landesverbände die haben keine Mitsprachemöglichkeit bei Bundes bzw. EU Themen.
> ...




Warum hat der Landesverband keine Mitspracherecht im Bund und in der EU? Jeder anerkannter Naturschutzbund hat allen falls ein Anhörungsrecht im Bund. Kein Mitspracherecht!
Der Bundesverband ist auch nur ein Verein, genau wie die Landesverbände. Dieser Verein hat keine Sonderrechte, sondern genau die gleichen Rechte wie der Landesverband der rechtlich auch nur ein Verein ist.

Du hast keine Ahnung! Das ist der Punkt.

Sorry, das ich dies nun mal so deutlich sagen muss.

Desweiteren sollte auch geklärt werden, in wie weit ein deutscher Verein ein Mitspracherecht im EU-Parlament hat.
Wenn es dieses geben würde, könnte jeder Angelverein dort ein Mitspracherecht einfordern.
Dies ist aber leider oder glücklicherweise nicht. 
Allerhöchstens hat ein Verein, ein anerkannter Naturschutzbund ein Anhörungsrecht.
Aber garantiert nicht im EU- Parlament.
Eher ist es so, das deutsche EU- Abgeordnete sich eher in Naturschutzfragen bei Naturschutzvereinen = umgangssprachicih Verband informieren und beraten lassen.
Diese können dann auf Grund ihres errungenen Wissen dementsprechend Abstimmen bzw. andere Abgeordnete für ihr Anliegen gewinnen.
Aber ein Mitspracherecht für Vereine gibt es meines Wissens im EU- Parlament nicht.

Wie gesagt, sorry, aber Du hast keine Ahnung. redest nur den Dir erzählten VDSF- Mist nach.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum hat der Landesverband keine Mitspracherecht im Bund und in der EU? Jeder anerkannter Naturschutzbund hat allen falls ein Anhörungsrecht im Bund. Kein Mitspracherecht!
> Der Bundesverband ist auch nur ein Verein, genau wie die Landesverbände. Dieser Verein hat keine Sonderrechte, sondern genau die gleichen Rechte wie der Landesverband der rechtlich auch nur ein Verein ist.
> 
> Du hast keine Ahnung! Das ist der Punkt.
> ...



Ich sage nur, hätte ich sowas in der Art geschrieben über die Gegner der Fusion wäre ich lange gesperrt.

Einfach mal sachlich bleiben


----------



## Wegberger (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,



> Ich sage nur, hätte ich sowas in der Art geschrieben über die Gegner der Fusion wäre ich lange gesperrt.
> Einfach mal sachlich bleiben


...eigentlich schade, das es einigen hier nicht um die Sache geht, sondern nur um emotionale Befindlichkeiten.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass hat troll-züge.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Einfach mal sachlich bleiben


Gutes Stichwort - also bitte wieder zurück zur Sache und keine weiteren Metadiskussionen (Diskussion über die Diskussion)!


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

zitat: "Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt."
sorry jürgen w., in diesem punkt sind sich ja fusionsfans und die meisten gegner dieser vollkommen einig, letztere und darunter auch ich sprechen genau die vertretung der *interessen der angler* den derzeitigen führungspersönlichkeiten beider verbände und damit auch eines fusionierten verbandes ab!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> zitat: "Ganz einfach weil wir eine Interessenvertretung brauchen die uns Bundesweit und in der EU vertritt."
> sorry jürgen w., in diesem punkt sind sich ja fusionsfans und die meisten gegner dieser vollkommen einig, letztere und darunter auch ich sprechen genau die vertretung der *interessen der angler* den derzeitigen führungspersönlichkeiten beider verbände und damit auch eines fusionierten verbandes ab!



Hallo leopard, grundsätzlich müssen auf Dauer die Köpfe ausgetauscht werden - da bin ich mit den Gegnern der Fusion auch einer Meinung.
Wo ich anderer Meinung bin, ist dass wir Zeit haben neue Verbände zu gründen um dann wieder in eine Fusionsverhandlung zu beginnen. 
Es ist doch einfach nicht zu erwarten, dass bei einer Diskussion Vertreter aller Angel Landesverbände eingeladen werden, aber jeweils nur ein Vertreter der Natur bzw Tierschützer für ganz Deutschland.
Wie soll dass funktionieren bei Abstimmungen.

Wir haben genug Zeit vertan, es wird Zeit das wir uns zusammen tun und mit einer Stimme sprechen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Und noch was, die Dinge die dich als Angler direkt betreffen regelt der Landesverband nicht der Bundesverband.
Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!
Es geht vielmehr um die großen Dinge die das Angeln betreffen. Wie z.B. Glasaalfang, Wanderfischprogramm, Kleinstwasserkraftwerke usw.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...Wir haben genug Zeit vertan...



nicht WIR, verbitte mir diese eingemeindung, DIE haben mehr als genug zeit vertan...



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...es wird Zeit das wir uns zusammen tun...



blinder aktionismus schadet nur



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...und mit einer Stimme sprechen.



mit einer (bestimmten) stimme wurde zu lange gesprochen.
"Eine Stimme" klingt gut, immer, mir kommt es aber eher darauf an, WAS gesprochen wird (und nicht nur gesprochen).

da ist erheblicher klärungsbedarf - kein grund also, irgendetwas zu einem "höheren gut" übers knie zu brechen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Du bist mit dabei - ausgenommen du bist einer der nicht organisierten Angler.

Hmm, nach soviel Jahren von blinden Aktionismus zu sprechen ist dann schon mal eine ganze neue Ansicht.

Ich glaube manche Gegner der Fusion haben nicht verstanden worum es geht.
Es geht nicht um euer Landesrecht sondern um eine Vertretung Deutschlandweit bzw. EU Weit.

Selbst zwischen NRW und Niedersachsen gibt es Unterschiede im Schonmaß und Schonzeit.


----------



## Wegberger (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

ich lass es einfach - gelöscht wegen erwarteter vergeblicher Mühe


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Du bist mit dabei - ausgenommen du bist einer der nicht organisierten Angler.
> ...



eben.
deshalb wird mein zäpfchen ständig gereizt, wenn von vereins-/verbandseite "Wir"- "die deutsche anglerschaft" trompetet wird. sozusagen die angler-GEZ.

schau noch mal die signatur von Thomas:
"Allen Anglern verpflichtet..........."

DAS ist DER unterschied.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Du bist mit dabei - ausgenommen du bist einer der nicht organisierten Angler.
> 
> Hmm, nach soviel Jahren von blinden Aktionismus zu sprechen ist dann schon mal eine ganze neue Ansicht.
> 
> ...



Siehe dazu:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Fischereirecht Landesrecht. Für wie blöde hältst Du uns?
> 
> Hinterfrage mal Deine Definition von Einigkeit.
> 
> ...




Aber Du machst ja nichtmal den Versuch der Argumentation. Es mangelt Dir an Wissen, Argumentations- und Überzeugungskraft. Schlicht an allem, was eine Diskussion fruchtbar machen kann.

Du bist, zumindest in puncto Fusion, schlichtweg nicht satisfaktionsfähig.

Punkt.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Du bist mit dabei - ausgenommen du bist einer der nicht organisierten Angler.
> 
> Hmm, nach soviel Jahren von blinden Aktionismus zu sprechen ist dann schon mal eine ganze neue Ansicht.
> 
> ...



sorry aber wie naiv bist du eigentlich?
glaubst du wirklich, wenn die "fusion"(eigentlich ist es ja keine) unter den jetzigen umständen stattfindet, es sich später etwas ändern wird(zum guten)?
glaubst du wirklich, daß der "fusionierte verband", der sich in der öffentlichkeit lächerlich gemacht hat, der nicht rechnen kann, der ein infoverweigerer ist und und und, in der eu was bewirken kann?
wer daran glaubt, glaubt auch an den weihnachtsmann.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, hätte ich sowas in der Art geschrieben über die Gegner der Fusion wäre ich lange gesperrt.
> 
> Einfach mal sachlich bleiben



Das war Sachlich und die Wahrheit, während Du hier Märchen erzählst.
Und Dich anschliessend über die Wahrheit, die Dir andere an den Kopf knallen beschwerst.

Wo ist das Mitspracherecht von Vereinen in Parlamenten geregelt?
Wo steht das Mitsprache oder auch Anhörungsrecht von Vereinen im EU- Parlament oder wie Du sagst bei der EU?

Als vereinsvorsitzender (? war doch richtig) müsstest Du mir darauf schnell Antwort geben und auch die Quelle sagen können.


ich hab hier mal etwas aus dem jahre 2010 gefunden, evtl. wurde dies mittlerweile für NRW umgesetzt
http://www.vdeutschland.de/thread.php?postid=865890

Zitat:"*Düsseldorf vDPA -* Vereine konnten bislang nur über die Medien und  mit Aktionen und Demonstrationen Einfluss auf Verordnungen nehmen.  Jetzt will Landesminister Drobisch (GL) den Naturschutzvereinen und  Tierschutzvereinen Möglichkeit zur direkten Einflussnahme bei  Verordnungen ermöglichen."

Zitat aus einem weiteren bericht der weiter unten steht:
"Das nun erlassene Gesetz hingegen regelt nun die Zusammenarbeit zwischen  Ministerium, Behörden und den anerkannten Vereinen zur Ausarbeitung von  *Verordnungen* und anderen *dem Gesetz im Rang untergeordneten Rechtsvorschriften*. Das bedeutet das einzig Verordnungen des Ministeriums bzw. auch kommunale Verordnungen *im Bereich Umweltschutz und Tierschutz* betroffen sind und* nicht Gesetze*.
Im Gesetzestext heißt es weiter das Notverordnungen und Eilverordnungen nicht vom Mitspracherecht betroffen ist (§2 Abs. 5).


Hinzu kommen nun auch Regelungen im Bezug auf die Vereinigungen selbst.  So ist z.B. zwingend vorgeschrieben, dass die Vereine sich hauptsächlich  im Bereich Umwelt- und Tierschutz tätig sein muss, auch das der Verein  bereits 5 Jahre in diesem Bereich tätig sein muss, gemeinnützig sein  muss und das Mitglieder des Vereins auch entsprechend im Verein  Mitspracherecht geniesen. (§4 Abs. 1)
Zudem müssen die Vereine erst einen Antrag auf Anerkennung nach diesem  Gesetz stellen und das Ministerium muss dieses erst gewähren und kann  die Anerkennung auch jederzeit rückgängig machen. (§4 Abs. 2 und 3).



Weiterhin kommt hinzu das dieses Gesetz einzig die Mitsprache und das  Einholen von Informationen erlaubt. Es gewährt kein Abstimmungsrecht  oder Vetorecht, wodurch alle Verordnungen weiterhin erlassen werden  können. Die Vereine besitzen "nur" die Möglichkeit der Äußerung und  Kritik *vor* dem Erlass einer Verordnung, womit die Behörden und  das Ministerium bereits im Vorfeld auf diese eingehen können und diese  aus dem Weg räumen oder aber auch eine entsprechende Änderung im  Verordnungstext vorzunehmen."

So, wir Reden hier also erstmal von Landesrecht.
Ist dieses Landesrecht nun Bundesrecht?
Ist dieses Landesrecht nun sogar EU- Recht?

Antworten bitte!

Und fang mir jetzt nicht wieder mit meinem Ton an.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Rührend, wie sehr sich hier alle um den lieben Jürgen W. aus T. (wo immer das auch sein mag, seine IP-Adressen liegen jedenfalls im Münsterland rund um Dülmen und Selm#c) bemühen und ihn mit Fakten eindecken, die er bislang zu ignorieren scheint.
Deshalb versuche ich es jetzt erstmal mit einer grundlegenden und für ihn wahrscheinlich revolutionären Begriffsaufklärung:

Lieber Jürgen,
vielleicht ist Dir das nicht bewusst, da Du immer wieder vom Gegenteil redest, aber Du führst hier eine Diskussion mit Leuten, die allesamt seit über zwei Jahren nichts anderes sind als  Konstruktive Fusions*befürworter*!!!!
Seit ganz langem, sogar vor Deinem Eintritt in das AB im Jahre 2008 hat es von unserer Seite schon erste Stellungnahmen gegeben, dass ein Zusammengehen der damals noch sehr zerstrittenen Verbände ein sinnvoller und notwendiger Schritt ist. Von je her haben wir es begrüßt, als mit der Einberufung einer gemeinsamen Kommission die *gemeinsamen* Grundsätze für den zukünftig fusionierten Verband festgeschrieben und zur Basis für die zukünftige Arbeit gemacht werden sollten.
Würdest Du Dir (endlich mal) die Mühe machen, Dich von Anfang an und umfassend zu informieren, dann würdest Du zum einen vielleicht endlich auch inhaltlich verstehen, um was es in all diesen Diskussionen geht und was jeder einzelne hier Dir die ganze Zeit erklären möchte.

Fast alle, die hier aktuell mitschreiben oder jemals mitgeschrieben haben, waren sich niemals darüber uneinig, dass wir zukünftig lieber einen einzigen Bundesverband haben wollen als zwei oder (wie es jetzt droht) noch mehr.

Der wahrscheinlich einzige Unterschied in der ganzen Diskussion liegt offensichtlich daran, dass diejenigen, gegen die Du Dich hier so massiv stellst, ganz konkrete Vorstellungen darüber haben, was dieser fusionierte Verband sein und machen soll und noch konkretere darüber, was er zukünftig nicht mehr sein und machen soll.
Dem stehen diejenigen gegenüber, die in stiller Abnickermentalität die Meinung vertreten, dass man die Macher einfach machen lassen soll, egal, was letztlich dabei rauskommt.

Wenn ich die Mehrheitsverhältnisse zwischen diesen beiden Fraktionen zu analysieren versuchte, würde ich aktuell zu dem Eindruck gelangen, dass "unserer" Gruppe zwar mittlerweile deutlich mehr Überzeugte und Engagierte angehören, dass wir aber selbstverständlich noch nirgendwo eine Mehrheit gegenüber den Abnickern haben. Wir werden also weiterhin versuchen, diese zu informieren und mit den Hintergründen zu versorgen, die ihnen von ihren Bundes- und Landesverbänden bisher vorenthalten wurden. Genau das und nichts anderes ist die Rolle, die das AB und unser Magazin dabei spielen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@honeyball

Du hast ja mit der fetten Mary schon ne Wette gewonnen......

Ich biete dir noch eine an : Wetten , das die Antwort von Jürgen auf dein letztes Posting folgendermassen ausfällt : Wir müßen endlich mit einer Stimme sprechen, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, Glasaale schützen, was gegen Wasserkraftwerke unternehmen, ihr seit alle destruktiv und habt keine Argumente, für unseren Ton würde er gesperrt werden, usw. usf.  ........

Einsatz eine Flasche Ouzo ! Dann fällt im Falle, das du gewinnst, der theoretische Verzehr des 30 KG Karpfens leichter, wenn ich gewinne, wirds für mich leichter, die Endlosschleifen-Worthülsen dieses beratungs- und erklärungsresistenten Zeitgenossen zu ertragen, zumindest bis die Flasche leer ist ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @honeyball
> 
> Du hast ja mit der fetten Mary schon ne Wette gewonnen......
> 
> ...




Ich würde nicht dagegen wetten.

Dennoch hat es sein Gutes, gibt es uns Gelegenheit immer wieder aufklärend zu wirken für diejenigen, die sich grade erst eingeloggt haben und auf der Suche nach Informationen sind.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

das schlimme ist eben nur, daß zu viele "jürgen" von den verbänden geschaffen/herangezogen wurden.

antonio


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@Ralle 24

Ich seh das ein wenig anders....
Wenn ein paar halbwegs Interessierte versuchen, sich in die Thematik dieses Threads einzulesen, verlieren viele von ihnen wahrscheinlich schnell die Lust, nach den dauernden Wiederholungen beider Seiten, (hervorgerufen durch die standhafte Weigerung  von Jürgen, sich mal hochoffizielle Quellen durchzulesen und auf echte Argumente einzugehen) sich weiter mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen.
Ich bin wirklich der Letzte, der nach Zensur ruft, aber in diesem Fall halte ich es schon für fast notwendig, ihn von diesem Thread auszuschließen.
Er kann ja einen eigenen aufmachen.... Themavorschlag : Fusionsbeweihräucherung...wer macht mit ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Und noch was, die Dinge die dich als Angler direkt betreffen regelt der Landesverband nicht der Bundesverband.
> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!
> Es geht vielmehr um die großen Dinge die das Angeln betreffen. Wie z.B. Glasaalfang, Wanderfischprogramm, Kleinstwasserkraftwerke usw.



Dem Vorwurf, daß kein einziges Argument kommt, kann hiermit wiedersprochen werden. Es gibt nur einen Mangel, keiner geht drauf ein, es sind wohl die falschen. In meinen Augen sind genau das Argumente für einen unbedingt notwendigen Zusammenschluß.

Zitat von antonio


> glaubst du wirklich, wenn die "fusion"(eigentlich ist es ja keine) unter  den jetzigen umständen stattfindet, es sich später etwas ändern  wird(zum guten)?
> glaubst du wirklich, daß der "fusionierte verband", der sich in der  öffentlichkeit lächerlich gemacht hat, der nicht rechnen kann, der ein  infoverweigerer ist und und und, in der eu was bewirken kann?
> wer daran glaubt, glaubt auch an den weihnachtsmann.


Ich hatte heut früh gefüllte Schuhe. Es gibt ihn also doch.

Petri

PS: Wie kann ich mehrere Zitate mit direktem Link-Verweis im Rahmen (blauer Tab) erzeugen? Danke


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Dem Vorwurf, daß kein einziges Argument kommt, kann hiermit wiedersprochen werden. Es gibt nur einen Mangel, keiner geht drauf ein, es sind wohl die falschen. In meinen Augen sind genau das Argumente für einen unbedingt notwendigen Zusammenschluß.
> 
> du hast es auch noch nicht begriffen, keiner hat was gegen einen einheitlichen sich für die belange der angler einsetzenden verband.
> nur wie es im moment gehandhabt werden soll mit der sogenannten fusion, dagegen sträubt sich alles was nen gesunden menschenverstand hat.
> ...



antonio


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Zitat : Ich hatte heut früh gefüllte Schuhe. Es gibt ihn also doch.

Der nächste Irrglaube ! Für deine gefüllten Stiefel ist der Nikolaus verantwortlich..... ist wie mit dem Unterschied Landesrecht - Bundesrecht |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

tight lines
Tom


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Genau das ist das Prob´s, es wird nicht auf den Inhalt eingegangen.

1. Wollte nur aufzeigen, daß Jürgen nicht argumentationslos ist.
2. Wollte die Sache mit dem Weihnachtsmann positiv darstellen.
3. Ich hatte eine forentechnische Frage.

Inhaltlich sind Sie, bzw. bist Du auf keinen meiner Textbestandteile eingegangen, also völlig vertane Energie ihrer- bzw. deinerseits.

Schade


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zitat : Ich hatte heut früh gefüllte Schuhe. Es gibt ihn also doch.
> 
> Der nächste Irrglaube ! Für deine gefüllten Stiefel ist der Nikolaus verantwortlich..... ist wie mit dem Unterschied Landesrecht - Bundesrecht |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...



|laola:

Geht doch, Petri


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Prob´s, es wird nicht auf den Inhalt eingegangen.
> 
> 1. Wollte nur aufzeigen, daß Jürgen nicht argumentationslos ist.
> 2. Wollte die Sache mit dem Weihnachtsmann positiv darstellen.
> ...




Der einzige der nicht auf Inhalte eingeht, bist Du und Jürgen.

Äussere Dich doch bitte mal zum Mitspracherecht von vereinen in der EU!
Jürgen W aus T behauptet ja, landesverbände hätten kein Mitspracherecht aber der Bundesverband.

fakt ist:
Es gibt keine Rechtsform "Verband"
Fakt ist: Es gibt nur die Rechtsform e.V. (eingetragener verein)
Fakt ist: Es gibt keine Sonderrechte für einen Bundesverein/ verband.

DAS sind Inhalte bzw. Fakten und wiederlegen eindeutig Jürgen W aus T seine Meinung bzw. Behauptungen.

I fang echt langsam an zu kotzen wenn ich dauernd diesen Blödsinn von euch beiden lese.

Liefert Inhalte bzw. Fakten.
Mitspracherecht von Vereinen in der EU!
Mitspracherecht von Vereinen auf Bundesebene!

?????

Sorry, aber jede Diskussion ist mit Leuten die keine Ahnung bzw. nicht bereit sind sich mit Fakten zu beschäftigen oder zu liefern einfach sinnlos.
Ich will nich behaupten die grosse Leuchte im Vereinsrecht zu sein, aber gewisse Dinge Lassen sich super schnell auch mal im Internet finden und manchesmal hilft auch der logische Menschenverstand.

Aber wenn wer behauptet ein landesverband hat kein Mitspracherecht , aber der Bundesverband hat dies. Da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen, die smuss doch jeden auffallen.
Und wenn dem behaupter dies nicht auffäll, dann soll er doch bitte mal erklären wie er auf diese Idee kommt.

Also langsam bin ich echt verärgert.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Prob´s, es wird nicht auf den Inhalt eingegangen.
> 
> 1. Wollte nur aufzeigen, daß Jürgen nicht argumentationslos ist.
> 
> ...



nehmt endlich mal die scheuklappen ab.

antonio


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der einzige der nicht auf Inhalte eingeht, bist Du und Jürgen.
> 
> I fang echt langsam an zu kotzen wenn ich dauernd diesen Blödsinn von euch beiden lese.
> ?????



Das es so einfach ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber von mir aus können wir auf diesem Niveau weitermachen, aber bitte nicht erschrecken.

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Auch Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, wenn Du dies zitierst:


> Es geht vielmehr um die großen Dinge die das Angeln betreffen. Wie z.B. Glasaalfang, Wanderfischprogramm, Kleinstwasserkraftwerke usw.


Es zweifelt keiner an, dass dies Dinge sind, die angegangen werden müssen, aber dies ist kein Argument dafür, eine Fusion durchzuziehen, aus der zwangsläufig ein einzelner Verband resultiert, der finanziell und organisatorisch deutlich schwächer dasteht als jeder seiner beiden Vorgängerverbände im Einzelnen.
Genau dies von Dir Zitierte sind wichtige Argumente dafür

*vorher* ein Konzept zu entwickeln
*vorher* deutliche, auf das Angeln und die Angler bezogene Ziele zu definieren
*vorher* einen angemessenen und soliden Finanzplan aufzustellen und den von einem  sachverständigen Wirtschaftsprüfer absegnen zu lassen
*vorher* die Angler und vor allem die Basis in den Vereinen und Kreisgruppen, die seit Jahrzehnten eine grundsolide und gute Arbeit leistet, einzufangen und mitzunehmen
*vorher* klar zu stellen, dass es nicht um die Einschränkung sondern um die Förderung des Angelns geht, und dies mit einem entsprechenden Grundsatzprogramm ins Leben zu rufen

und es sind wichtige Argumente dagegen, dass

weiter im stillen Kämmerlein gemauschelt wird
weiter keine Informationen an die Angler in den Vereinen fließen
weiter dafür eingetreten wird, das Angeln in Deutschland zu reglementieren
weiter nichts oder viel zu wenig unternommen wird, um den Anglern den Zugang zu den Gewässern in Deutschland zu erhalten oder auszudehnen
weiter um Posten und Positionen gestritten und gefeilscht wird, während für genau solche wichtigen Projekte nicht genügend ressourcen bereit gestellt werden
weiter Geld für Messestände z.B. auf der Grünen Woche und die Unterbringung/Verpflegung/An- und Abreise der Herren Funktionäre verschwendet wird, damit diese in ihrer übersteigerten Geltungssucht dort möglichst tolle Fotos mit möglichst tollen Politikern und sich selbst schießen lassen können, nur um sich selbst dann auf den Verbandspublikationen möglichst toll darstellen zu können, während dringend benötigte Gelder z.B. für Informationskampagnen zu Gunsten der oben zitierten Projekte fehlen oder nicht bewilligt werden
weiter finanzielle Konstrukte und Verflechtungen mit defizitären oder auch nicht defizitären Tochtergesellschaften (wer weiß das schon so genau...) existieren, die den Mitgliedern (Landesverbandspräsidenten) selbst auf konkrete Nachfrage hin nicht in schriftlicher Form verfügbar gemacht werden

und genau deshalb ist Jürgen in diesem Thread und in diesem Thema eben doch "argumentationslos", aber ich gebe zu, dass dies mittlerweile für jeden, der nicht so ganz im Thema ist, sehr schwierig nachvollziehbar ist...


By the way:
In jedem Beitrag steht unten so ein Symbol mit 'nem Anführungszeichen. Durch draufklicken kannst Du einen oder mehrere Beiträge zum Zitieren auswählen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Das es so einfach ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber von mir aus können wir auf diesem Niveau weitermachen, aber bitte nicht erschrecken.
> 
> Petri



Keine Sorge, über einen harten Ton erschreck ich mich nicht. Nur bei Beleidigungen hört die Geschichte auf.

Der Ton wird nur schärfer weil Du und Jürgen keine Fakten liefert und nur dummes Zeug redet.

Also nochmal.
Äussere Dich bitte zu den Behauptung von Jürgen.

Landesverband kein Mitspracherecht, Bundesverband mit Mitspracherecht.
beide mit der Rechtsform eingetragener Verein (was anderes gibt es nicht es denn GmbH etc.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Dem Vorwurf, daß kein einziges Argument kommt, kann hiermit wiedersprochen werden. Es gibt nur einen Mangel, keiner geht drauf ein, es sind wohl die falschen. In meinen Augen sind genau das Argumente für einen unbedingt notwendigen Zusammenschluß.
> 
> Zitat von antonio
> Ich hatte heut früh gefüllte Schuhe. Es gibt ihn also doch.
> ...



Man klickt bei den Beiträgen, die man später als Zitat haben möchte, auf den Button neben "zitieren". So markiert man die Beiträge. Dann auf Antworten klicken und die als Zitat ausgewählten Beiträge erscheinen im Antwortblock. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Fischereirecht Landesrecht. Für wie blöde hältst Du uns?
> 
> Hinterfrage mal Deine Definition von Einigkeit.
> 
> ...




Selbstreden gehe ich auf seine Argumente ein. Allerdings macht er nichtmal den Versuch, seine Argumente mit Fakten zu untermauern. Es bleibt stets bei Behauptungen.

Selbst Du schreibst ja, keiner würde auf seine Argumente eingehen, was ich mit meinem eigenen eingefügten Zitat klar wiederlegt habe. Und ich schreibe nicht nur, dass er unrecht hat, sondern kann das auch belegen.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man klickt bei den Beiträgen, die man später als Zitat haben möchte, auf den Button neben "zitieren". So markiert man die Beiträge. Dann auf Antworten klicken und die als Zitat ausgewählten Beiträge erscheinen im Antwortblock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klare Fragen, klare Antworten

Danke



Honeyball schrieb:


> wichtige Argumente dafür
> 
> *vorher* ein Konzept zu entwickeln
> *vorher* deutliche, auf das Angeln und die Angler bezogene Ziele zu definieren
> ...



Jawohl


1. posten
2. Reaktion abwarten
3. eigenen Post der Reaktion anpassen

ganz schön ausgekocht, aber unfein, oder schlimmer

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Darf ich Dein "Jawohl" dahingehend interpretieren, dass wir jetzt in der Sache und zum Thema des Threads weiter diskutieren und von den OffTopics (z.B. die persönlichen Befremdlichkeiten zwischen Sharpo und Dir) wieder abgehen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Klare Fragen, klare Antworten
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Was ist los? Ich habe nichts angepasst. Allenfalls einige Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert, aber nicht nach irgendeiner Schnauze meinen Beitrag und meine Fragen angepasst.
Der Beitrag wurde nur Ergänzt. Nicht geändert.

Desweiteren leider wiedermal keine Antworten auf meine Fragen an dich.

frage an die Mods und Admins:

Gibt es eine Ignorierfunktion?


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Ignorierfunktion?


 

Ja gibt es,unter Profil sollte das zu finden sein.

|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Darf ich Dein "Jawohl" dahingehend interpretieren, dass wir jetzt in der Sache und zum Thema des Threads weiter diskutieren und von den OffTopics (z.B. die persönlichen Befremdlichkeiten zwischen Sharpo und Dir) wieder abgehen.



Jawohl, das siehst Du richtig.

Ich denke, daß die von Dir aufgeführten Pro/Contra-Punkte den Kern der Diskussion zur Fusion darstellen müssen. Alles Andere führt, wie von Dir angesprochen, in´s off.

Also, ich bin für Fusion, schon im März, weil wir die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten der noch tätigen und dann aufgabenlosen Funktionäre einfach der Pro-Sache wegen übergehen müssen. Denn da müssen am Ende alle durch, und entscheidend ist das Ergebnis, das wir in einem, in fünf, in zehn, in ... Jahren erzielen werden.
Denn am Ende geht es doch darum, daß die Angelei, wie wir sie betreiben und auch weiterhin betreiben wollen, nicht irgendwelchen elitären Schnöseln verbehalten bleibt.
Denn diese Kreise wollen es genau so wie bei der Jagd, dem Tennis, dem Golf, dem ... .

Petri

PS: Auf andere Sachen gehe ich, wahrscheinlich, nicht mehr ein. Es sei denn, es ist eine Belehrung notwendig. (Immer diese Spitzen) 

Petri


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist los? Ich habe nichts angepasst. Allenfalls einige Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert, aber nicht nach irgendeiner Schnauze meinen Beitrag und meine Fragen angepasst.
> Der Beitrag wurde nur Ergänzt. Nicht geändert.
> 
> Desweiteren leider wiedermal keine Antworten auf meine Fragen an dich.
> ...



Desweiteren kommt es mal vor, das ein Berichtergänzen länger dauert. Besonders dann wenn das Telefon klingelt oder sonstiges dazwischen kommt.

Was rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich?


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Jawohl, das siehst Du richtig.
> 
> Ich denke, daß die von Dir aufgeführten Pro/Contra-Punkte den Kern der Diskussion zur Fusion darstellen müssen. Alles Andere führt, wie von Dir angesprochen, in´s off.
> 
> Also, ich bin für Fusion, schon im März, weil wir die ...



Ich habe keine Pro/Contra-Punkte aufgeführt, sondern dargelegt, was *vorher* geschehen muss und was danach nicht mehr *weiter* geschehen darf. 

Und ob und wie das bis März bewerkstelligt werden kann, wo man es in 2 1/2 jahren vorher nicht geschafft hat, entzieht sich meiner Fantasie.

Aber Du bist dafür, das ist ja schonmal ein Ansatz, der der angelnden Menschheit sicher weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....

Das ist ja das Forenthema.

Mit der Mauschelei ist das so bei den Menschen, vor allem, wenn es nicht so schön bleibt wie es war und wenn erhebliche Veränderungen anstehen. Ich wäre auch von der Spezies Mensch enttäuscht, wenn sie sich anders verhalten würde, die Spezies.

Laut Weichenhahn (LAVB) ist diese Postenverlustangst eine der großen Herausforderungen auf dem Weg zur Fusion. Dieser Angst muß begegnet werden. Ausserdem muß verhindert werden, daß sich irgendwelche Sauereien im Hintergrund abspielen, das muß aufgedeckt und hier öffentlich gemacht werden.

Das soll und muß sich "Das Anglerboard" zur Hauptaufgabe machen, denn es bringt nichts, wenn wir uns gegenseitig zur Sau machen.

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Tja, wie war das nochmal mit Bock, Gärtner und so?

Du sprichst ja genau jemanden an, der maßgeblich an der "Initiative" und den alten Mauscheleien dort mitgewirkt hat...:m

Der Ursprung lag doch bei Bayern und Brandenburg, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...:g


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, wie war das nochmal mit Bock, Gärtner und so?
> 
> Du sprichst ja genau jemanden an, der maßgeblich an der "Initiative" und den alten Mauscheleien dort mitgewirkt hat...:m
> 
> Der Ursprung lag doch bei Bayern und Brandenburg, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...:g



Mauscheln tun ja auch immer nur die Anderen.  #6


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ja, genau, ein Mitakteur bei der Fusion. Nur braucht er keine Angst um seinen Job haben, es sei denn, er gibt uns Argumente für eine Abwahl im LAVB. (off), also kein Mauschler im DAV, da LAVB (on). 

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....
> 
> Das ist ja das Forenthema.
> 
> ...



Flor, ich möchte Deine Gedanken, ohne Häme und Spott, mal so niederschreiben, wie ich sie interpretiere.

Du meinst also, die Fusion müsste unter allen Umständen im März vollzogen werden.

Ohne jegliche Zielsetzung, ohne ausreichende Kontrollorgane, ohne einen sauberen und stabilen Haushalt, ohne die Landesverbände, die sich unter diesen Umständen nicht anschließen werden?

Mit den Funktionären, die diese Fusion sehr dilettantisch und konfus verhandelt haben, die diese zum Teil selbst torpediert haben, die seit Jahren und auch heute noch für immer weitere Restriktionen gegen die Angler einstehen, die sich der offenen Information und Kommunikation verweigern ?

Mit einer designierten Präsidentin, die entgegen des beschlusses der verhandlungspartner einem der beiden Verbände angehört, die sich offen für Tierrechte einsetzt, die Gen-Technik als Mittel der Zukunft beschreibt und die sich (in der Berufsfischerei) für ein Rücksetzverbot einsetzt?

Mit einem Vizepräsidenten, der Angeln ausschließlich zur Nahrungsbeschaffung für gerechtfertigt hält, der das Abknüppelgebot wie eine Fahne vor sich herträgt ?

Mit einer Verbandsstruktur, in der nachweislich seit Jahrzehnten Reformer und Querdenker konsequent weggemobbt werden, und die gegen die eingefahrenen Seilschaften nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben?


Habe ich das richtig interpretiert?


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Flor, ich möchte Deine Gedanken, ohne Häme und Spott, mal so niederschreiben, wie ich sie interpretiere.
> 
> Du meinst also, die Fusion müsste unter allen Umständen im März vollzogen werden.
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen:

In der Zukunft machen es diese Personen besser.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, die Fusion müsste unter allen Umständen im März vollzogen werden.



Da ich ja nur JA oder NEIN sagen kann, dann sage ich: JA

.....................gelöscht........................

Genau so wird es mit diesem zu gründenden Verband sein, der ja zur Zeit nicht gerade wenige Gegenspieler hat, aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Aber ich denke, wenn alle bzw. viele am richtigen Ende des Strickes ziehen, dann werden wir auf diese Entscheidung gern zurückblicken.

Ich weiß, "Falsche Antwort", also den Argumentationsknüppel raus und ab dafür.

Petri

PS: "Was zu leicht geht, _verliert an Wert_." _Stanislaw Lem_


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

du willst doch nicht deine eigene hochzeit allen ernstes mit der heutigen fusion vergleichen.
sorry aber das wird immer absurder mit euren argumenten.

antonio


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht deine eigene hochzeit allen ernstes mit der heutigen fusion vergleichen.
> sorry aber das wird immer absurder mit euren argumenten.
> 
> antonio



Sollte nur ein Gleichnis sein. War natürlich Mist, denn ich hätte wissen müssen, daß mir diese Argumentation mit Gleichnissen bei euch auf die Füße fällt.

Aber mal Butter bei die Fische, sagt mir, was kann ich verlieren, wenn die Fusion kommt, und was kann ich gewinnen, wenn es so kommt, wie ihr es argumentiert, um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.

Aber bitte so, daß auch ich absurd denkender Angler es verstehe. Dieses Niveau sollte ja nicht schwer fallen.

Danke für die Mühe. Aber diese Zusammenfassung hilft mit Sicherheit allen weiter.

Ich melde hier an, daß die Sache mit der Hochzeit wieder rausnehme.

Petri


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> ...Laut Weichenhahn (LAVB) ist diese Postenverlustangst eine der großen Herausforderungen auf dem Weg zur Fusion. Dieser Angst muß begegnet werden. Ausserdem muß verhindert werden, daß sich irgendwelche Sauereien im Hintergrund abspielen, das muß aufgedeckt und hier öffentlich gemacht werden...



Bei allem Respekt, auch ich bin Mitglied im LAVB. Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren Mitglied in einem brandenburger Verein. Ich bin stolz auf das, was die Brandenburger bislang geschaffen haben. Ich finde gut und stehe zu den Errungenschaften, wie den Friedfischschein und den Jugendfischereischein. Ich begrüße, dass nach der Wende unsinnige Regelungen wie die das Setzkescherverbot oder die Pflicht bei Wettkämpfen gefangene Fische (konträrer geht es kaum) lebend wieder zurück zu setzen sind, wieder abgeschafft wurden. Ich stehe zu den Standpunkten wie z.B. zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen u.a., die der DAV-Bund auf ihrer Website für alle öffentlich gemacht hat. 
Ja auch wenn Thomas mir dafür immer wieder die Gebaren des LAVB bei den Fusionsprozessen um die Ohren pfeffert, ich bin gerne Mitglied im LAVB und mit ihm stolz im DAV.  
Aber gerade unser Landesverband hat bei der Fusion aus meiner Sicht eine ganz schlechte Figur gemacht. Abgesehen von dem Tag der Vereinsvorsitzenden sind mir keine Infos zur Fusion aus dem LAVB bekannt. Es gibt die Infos aus dem "Märkischen Angler" die zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung oft längst der Vergangenheit angehören. Die Statements, die dort veröffentlicht werden sind nichtssagend und wenig informativ. Ich war geschockt, als der LAVB erklärte, aus dem DAV austreten zu wollen, wenn es nicht zur Fusion kommt. 
Ich hätte mir jedenfalls gewünscht, dass wir Angler offen in die Diskussion und den Gestaltungsprozess zur Fusion einbezogen wären. Das Sachen, wie ein möglicher Austritt aus dem DAV vorher mit der Basis abgestimmt werden. Das mir erklärt, wird, dass die Grundsätze des DAV auch nach der Fusion Bestand haben und man sich im gemeinsamen Verband dafür eintereten werde. Dass man mir erklärt, warum eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe und ohne zeitlichen Druck aus welchen Gründen auch immer jetzt so nicht mehr möglich ist und wir es trotzdem schaffen werden, die Einheit zu erreichen und unsere Errungenschaften dabei nicht den Bach runter gehen. Ich könnte das unendlich fortsetzen. 
Aber erkläre mir bitte, warum ich angesichts dessen, dass gerade der LAVB da mit Informationen so hinter dem Berg hält, wo andere das auf Ihren Verbandsseiten wenigstens im Ansatz versuchen oder wie SH sogar ein Forum dafür zur Verfügung stellt, gerade meinem LAVB da vertrauen soll, dass keine "Sauereien", wie Du sie nennst, passieren?
Die "Postenverlustangst" soll die große Herausforderung sein und dieser Angst muss begegnet werden? Sorry, aber diese Angst treibt wohl an der Basis niemanden um. Hier gibt es ganz andere Ängste und diese werden durch die Funktionäre nicht ausgeräumt sondern vielleicht unwissentlich noch geschürt. Aktuelle Meldungen wie die eines KAV Vorsitzenden in der "Märkischen Allgemeinen" nach dem Fusionsversuch am 20.11.2012 unter der Überschrift  "Angler gegen Naturschütze", 
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-eine-gescheiterte-Fusion-Angler-gegen.html
ich zitiere:
"...
_Warum passen die Westangler vom VDSF und die Ostangler vom DAV nicht zusammen?_
*Kretschmar:*  Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Philosophien. Der VDSF hat immer  eine Politik des Nichtangelns verfolgt. Die sahen sich eher als  Naturschützer. Beim DAV ging es vor allem ums Angeln..." 
tragen nicht gerade dazu bei diese Ängste zu beschwichtigen. 
Es sind erst ein paar Jahre her als er noch gegenüber der Berliner Zeitung sagte:
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-eine-gescheiterte-Fusion-Angler-gegen.html
"...  und auch bei dem jetzigen Vorstoß des Ministeriums vermutet  Kretschmar, daß "versucht wird, den Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV) in  Brandenburg kaputtzumachen". Denn: Nach Meinung des Verbandes Deutscher  Sportfischer, dem Angler-Verein des Westens, sei der DAV kein  rechtsfähiger Verein und hätte mit der DDR aufgelöst werden müssen. So  verklagte der VDSF den DAV auf Herausgabe von Geldern und Grundstücken  und bekam in erster Instanz Recht. In zweiter Instanz wurde das  Verfahren wegen Befangenheit des Richters vertagt und soll im März  fortgeführt werden..."
Und damit sind wir bei dem Kern des Problems. Die Fusion muss für und mit der Basis gestaltet werden und nicht für die Funktionäre untereinander. Wenn man es endlich schaffen würde, die Basis für die Fusion zu begeistern, könnten Probleme wie das Postengeschacher schnell von der Tagesordnung verschwinden. Wenn der Basis klar ist wofür der fusionierte Verband steht, wird von ihr der Druck pro Fusion kommen, der sich kein Funktionär entziehen kann.
Mag sein, ich bin ein Träumer, aber so wie es bislang lief, ist genug Porzelan zerschlagen und Vertrauen verspielt worden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nur JA oder NEIN sagen kann, dann sage ich: JA
> 
> Und zwar JA, wie vor fast 30 Jahren im Standesamt, wo wir, meine Frau und unsere zwei Kinder, nicht nur Fürsprecher hatten.
> Aber am Ende sind die Kritiker aus damaliger Zeit entweder stumm oder wie immer unwissend.
> ...



Nun ja, das basiert auf dem Prinzip Hoffnung. Mit dem Makel, dass es eine Einbahnstraße ist. Wenn die Fusion nämlich nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, ist ein Neuanfang so gut wie ausgeschlossen.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht nur die Option Ja oder Nein, denn die wählt hier kaum jemand.

Die dritte Option, nämlich besinnen, neu aber richtig starten und was wirklich vernünftiges hinlegen, halte ich für die einzig Erfolg versprechende.
Dazu ist es aber nötig, eine Fusion im März zu verhindern. Und dazu ist es ebenso nötig, dass die ewig gestrigen ihre Ämter niederlegen oder niedergelegt bekommen.
Noch aber kann jeder beweisen, dass er nicht nur Fusions- sondern auch Reformwillig ist.

Und genau deswegen würde ich hinsichtlich einer März-Fusion ebenfalls Stanislaw Lem zitieren.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Sollte nur ein Gleichnis sein. War natürlich Mist, denn ich hätte wissen müssen, daß mir diese Argumentation mit Gleichnissen bei euch auf die Füße fällt.
> 
> Aber mal Butter bei die Fische, sagt mir, was kann ich verlieren, wenn die Fusion kommt, und was kann ich gewinnen, wenn es so kommt, wie ihr es argumentiert, um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auch wenn Thomas mir dafür immer wieder die Gebaren des LAVB bei den Fusionsprozessen um die Ohren pfeffert,


Weil sie mit Bayern zusammen zu den Haupthetzern der (w)irren Initiative gehören, welche die unfähigen Bundesverbände unbedingt zuerst 2012, jetzt mit der gleichen Mauschelei ohne Mitnahme, Information oder vernünftiger Planung, dafür mit gleicher, schon gescheiterter Grundlage und gegen jede Vernunft und zum Schaden der Angler bis März in diese (Kon)Fusion treiben wollen.



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die dritte Option, nämlich besinnen, neu aber richtig starten und was wirklich vernünftiges hinlegen, halte ich für die einzig Erfolg versprechende.
> Dazu ist es aber nötig, eine Fusion im März zu verhindern. Und dazu ist es ebenso nötig, dass die ewig gestrigen ihre Ämter niederlegen oder niedergelegt bekommen.
> Noch aber kann jeder beweisen, dass er nicht nur Fusions- sondern auch Reformwillig ist.


:m:m:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Sollte nur ein Gleichnis sein. War natürlich Mist, denn ich hätte wissen müssen, daß mir diese Argumentation mit Gleichnissen bei euch auf die Füße fällt.
> 
> Aber mal Butter bei die Fische, sagt mir, was kann ich verlieren, wenn die Fusion kommt, und was kann ich gewinnen, wenn es so kommt, wie ihr es argumentiert, um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Och, ich fand Dein Gleichnis mit der Hochzeit gar nicht so verkehrt.

Diese Fusion im März wäre die Hochzeit eines völlig zerstrittenen Brautpaares, deren gemeinsames Einkommen nicht reicht, die Miete für ihr zukünftiges Heim zu bezahlen, und nur aus dem Grund, weil die Trauzeugen und das Büffet schon bestellt sind.

Was wir dabei verlieren können ist, dass sich viele negativen Befürchtungen bewahrheiten, dass der neue Verband in sich vollkommen zerstritten ist und das ein Teil der Verbände im Falle einer Fusion austritt und es nix wird mit der Einigkeit. Es ist durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass der neue Verband erhebliche finanzielle Probleme bekommen wird, bei deren Behebung die Landesverbände in einem Ausmaß zur Kasse gebeten werden, dass diese dann nicht bereit sind, das zu finanzieren.

Wenn die Fusion nicht erfolgt, würden wir uns zumindest erstmal nicht schlechter stehen als heute. Aber es gäbe die Chance, innerhalb der Landesverbände zu einem Umdenken zu kommen (siehe Niedersachsen) und in ein paar Jahren einen wirklich einigen Verband, der für die Interessen aller Angler einsteht, zu generieren.

Denn für mich ist vollkommen klar, dass man erst in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden aufräumen muss, bevor man an einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband denken kann.


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Sollte nur ein Gleichnis sein. War natürlich Mist, denn ich hätte wissen müssen, daß mir diese Argumentation mit Gleichnissen bei euch auf die Füße fällt.
> 
> Aber mal Butter bei die Fische, sagt mir, was kann ich verlieren, wenn die Fusion kommt, und was kann ich gewinnen, wenn es so kommt, wie ihr es argumentiert, um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen...


Man könnte jetzt trefflich darüber streiten ob mein Gleichnis das richtige ist und ich bin mir bewusst dass es an vielen Stellen hinkt, aber nehmen wir die Wiedervereinigung beider deutschen Staaten. 
Diese kam, wenn auch vielleicht zu schnell, weil sie vom Volk gewollt und mit den Füßen abgestimmt wurde. Politiker, denen es um Macht um Posten ging, wurden hinweg gefegt. Ob immer zu recht bleibt dahingestellt.
Zurück zur Fusion von DAV und VDSF lässt sich daraus folgendes lernen. Es braucht erstens den Willen der Basis und dazu braucht die Basis den nötigen Informations- und Gestaltungsspielraum. Dann hat kein Funktionär die Chance um Posten zu schachern.
Und es braucht Zeit und definierte Ziele, damit die Fusion nicht überstürzt wird und hinterher das böse Erwachen kommt, weil man sich das eigentlich anders vorgestellt hätte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil sie mit Bayern zusammen zu den Haupthetzern der (w)irren Initiative gehören, ...



Auf Dich ist wie immer Verlass|gr:. 
Und ich würde sonst etwas darum geben auch bei der Fusion auf meinem LV stolz sein zu können. Kann ich aber nicht, da ich nicht einmal weis, was sie da hinter geschlossenen Türen treiben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Zurück zur Fusion von DAV und VDSF lässt sich daraus folgendes lernen. Es braucht erstens den Willen der Basis und dazu braucht die Basis den nötigen Informations- und Gestaltungsspielraum. Dann hat kein Funktionär die Chance um Posten zu schachern.
> Und es braucht Zeit und definierte Ziele, damit die Fusion nicht überstürzt wird und hinterher das böse Erwachen kommt, weil man sich das eigentlich anders vorgestellt hätte.


Mein Held!!!

Brings Deinem LV bei, die das aus welchem Grund auch immer ganz anders sehen......



> Auf Dich ist wie immer Verlass


Bei der Vorlage - ich tu, was ich kann ;-)))


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Ich habe 228 gelesen, aber was kann ich verlieren?

Das die Fusion delitantisch läuft, das ist ja wohl unstrittig, sonst würden wir hier nicht streiten wie die Kesselficker. Aber warum ist das so?, liegt es an uns Angler, denen ihr vorwerft, wir würden uns zu wenig einbringen, wir hätten auf Vereins-, Kreis- und Landesebene nur "Mauschler" am Werk?

Dann bin ich ja als Vereinsvorsitzender auch einer, der sich im Moment wieder mal mit der Satzung rumzuschlagen hat, weil sie laut AO vom 10.10.2007 nicht mehr deren Festlegungen entspricht.

Hätten wir schon damals einen starken gesamtdeutschen Verband gehabt, blieben uns die jetzt anfallenden Kosten, Arbeiten, Satzungsänderungsmodalitäten und der ganze bürokratische notwendige Kram vieleicht erspart. Das Finanzamt und den LAVB kann ich hier nur loben, denn die haben uns Hilfe, wo es möglich ist, zugesagt. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema.

So, was können wir noch gewinnen?

Petri


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ich habe 228 gelesen, aber was kann ich verlieren?
> 
> das bischen was bis jetzt noch geblieben ist.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ich habe 228 gelesen, aber was kann ich verlieren?
> 
> Bei einer Fusion im März:
> Einen einigen und einheitlichen Bundesverband, der sich mit definierten Zielen für die Belange der Angler einsetzt.
> ...



Dass Brandeburg auf Länderebene einen guten Job macht, muss man nicht diskutieren. Da braucht man sich nur die Möglichkeiten der dortigen Angler anzuschauen.
Unverständlich ist und bleibt, warum der Verband einer Fusion zustimmt, die all das kosten kann, und warum er nicht frei und offen informiert.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Mal was lustiges, und bitte nicht so ernst nehmen:

Ein starker Verband kann auch für besseres Wetter sorgen, denn im Moment ist das Angeln unmöglich, denn das schaft der LAVB alleine nicht.

|supergri

Petri


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

statt vom thema abzulenken solltest du mal auf die gestellten fragen eingehen oder mal ein stichhaltiges argument pro fusion, so wie sie jetzt laufen soll bringen.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass Brandeburg auf Länderebene einen guten Job macht, muss man nicht diskutieren. Da braucht man sich nur die Möglichkeiten der dortigen Angler anzuschauen.
> Unverständlich ist und bleibt, warum der Verband einer Fusion zustimmt, die all das kosten kann, und warum er nicht frei und offen informiert.



Danke, genau mein Reden. 
Auf Landesebene haben sie viel für ihre Mitglieder auch auch für die angelnden Nichtmitglieder geschafft. Das ist überaus begrüßenswert.
In der Fusion sind sie treibende Kraft. Angesichts ihrer Arbeit auf Landesebene könnte man ihnen unterstellen auch auf Bundesebene das Beste für die Angler raus holen zu wollen. Aber davon ist leider nichts zu spüren, weil nicht informiert wird, weil Ängste und Sorgen nicht ausgeräumt werden, weil nicht klar benannt wird, wo die Reise hingehen soll, weil man an dieser Stelle seine Basis im Stich lässt. 
Wie soll ich hier oder am Wasser für die Fusion und meinen LV stehen, wenn er mir dafür nicht das notwendige Rüstzeug an die Hand gibt? Der LAVB gehört zu den wenigen Landesverbänden, deren Internetpräsenz nichts zu den Fusionsprozessen nach dem November geschrieben hat. Als treibende Kraft hätte ich mir spätestens jetzt eine selbstkritische Reflexion der missglückten Fusion gewünscht. Ich bleibe auch dabei, dass die Kostenfrage keine unlösbare Aufgabe ist. Aber sie muss den Niedersachsen und viel wichtiger den eigenen Leuten erklärt werden. Was ist so dramatisch, zu sagen, dass da etwas gegen die Wand gefahren ist und dann mit Lösungswegen aufzuwarten? Statt dessen betont man, dass im März alles besser wird. Auf welcher Grundlage denn?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> ...Ein starker Verband kann auch für besseres Wetter sorgen, denn im Moment ist das Angeln unmöglich, denn das schaft der LAVB alleine nicht...



Eine Woche noch und wir können aufs Eis. Auch das ist in Brandenburg selbstverständlich und andere beneiden uns darum. 
Warum können sie diesen guten Job nicht bei der Fusion machen? Warum können sie hier nicht selbstkritisch reflektieren, was falsch gelaufen ist und wie es künftig besser laufen soll. Und das obwohl hier "Naturschützer" und "Angler" gemeinsam in ein Boot steigen wollen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich brauch nicht darüber diskutieren was wir verlieren wenn es diese Fusion nicht gibt.
Wir haben einen Ist- zustand. Dieser heisst VDSF und DAV.
Bei einer Fusion muss ich Fragen was bringt mir diese?
Fahre ich damit besser als mit meinen Ist- Zustand.

Nur dann macht es Sinn etwas zu ändern wenn ich etwas verbessern kann. Eine Verschlechterung macht keinen Sinn und auch ein Gleichstand macht keinen Sinn weil es die Kosten nicht rechtfertigt.

Also die Frage muss lauten: Welchen Gewinn habe  gegenüber den Ist- Zustand.

Diese Antwort bleiben alle Verbände dem Angler schuldig.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> statt vom thema abzulenken solltest du mal auf die gestellten fragen eingehen oder mal ein stichhaltiges argument pro fusion, so wie sie jetzt laufen soll bringen.
> 
> antonio



|kopfkrat humorlos



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich brauchnicht darüber diskutieren was wir verlieren wenn es diese Fusion nicht gibt.
> Wir haben einen Ist- zustand. Dieser heisst VDSf und DAV.
> Bei einer Fusion muss ich Fragen was bringt diese mir?
> Fahre ich damit besser als mit meinen Ist- Zustand.
> ...



http://www.lav-bdg.de/usr_files/34_Interview.pdf

*Interview mit [edit  by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Inhalte]
Petri*


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich brauchnicht darüber diskutieren was wir verlieren wenn es diese Fusion nicht gibt.
> Wir haben einen Ist- zustand. Dieser heisst VDSf und DAV.
> ...
> Fahre ich damit besser als mit meinen Ist- Zustand.
> ...



Meinen Ist-Zustand als LAVB-Mitglied habe ich oft genug betont. Ich würde Anglern in den VDSF-geführten Ländern diesen Zustand auch gönnen, wenn sie ihn denn mit dem  Friedfisch- und Touritsenfischereischein leben können, der Möglichkeit meine Fische auch mal zurück zu setzen, dem Gewässerpool usw, wenn sie das alles und wie sie in den Standpunkten des DAV festgeschrieben sind überhaupt wollen. Und ja mir ist sehr wohl bekannt, dass diese Sachen auf Länderebene geregelt werden müssen. Aber für diese Angelpolitik stand des DAV bislang ein und hat seine Landesverbände darin bestärkt und unterstützt. Hier muss ich mich dagegen dafür schon rechtfertigen, dass ich nie eine Prüfung abgelegt habe und trotzdem ein vollwertiger Angler sein kann. Warum soll ich also die Grundsätze des DAV aufgeben? Der VDSF hat meines Wissens diese Grundsätze nicht. 
Und auch dafür gibt es sicher einen Lösungansatz. Nur muss der kommuniziert und erläutert werden. Die Floskel, das der Gewässerpool nach einer Fusion unbeeinflusst bleibt ist sicher schon deshalb richtig, weil dieser auch mit dem VDSF-geführten MeckPom gilt. Aber das reicht alleine nicht aus, wenn an anderer Stelle selbst von einem Delegierten der Fusionsversammlung immer noch die starke Unterschiedlichkeit von Anglern und Naturschützern in den beiden Verbänden betont wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat humorlos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dieses Quatsch- Interview kennen wir.
Diese Interessen kann man locker über den DFV vertreten.
Desweiteren ist es nicht die Mehrheit der deutschen Angelfischer. (das Thema hatten wir bereits)
Die Nichtorganisierten werden überhaupt nicht mit einbezogen.
Die gibt es ja auch gar nicht.  

Desweiteren können beide Verbände eine Interessenvertretung gründen und gemeinsam Angelpolitik betreiben.

Da komm ich wieder auf die ausstehenden Antworten zu meinen Fragen bezüglich des Mitspracherechts.

Aber ich glaube, darauf kann ich bis zum Nimmerleinstag warten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo flor61, danke das du es geschrieben hast.
Mir sind die Hände gebunden da ich schelmisch darauf warte, dass der eine Kollege seine Wette verloren hat.

Ironie an

Aber Frau Happach-Kasan gehört ja auch zu den ganz bösen Obermauschelern, wurde mir von den Gegnern schon mal mitgeteilt.

Außerdem sind wir dumm, naiv und die Gegner diskutieren schon seit 2008 über das Thema - da war ich noch nicht mal bei diesem Board angemeldet. Nein wie konnte es passieren!

Unsere Argumente sind nicht relevant, nur ein kräftiges ich bin dagegen bringt uns weiter. Besser man tut nichts und alles wird gut. Die anderen werden uns schon solange Zeit lassen bis wir depperten Angler uns endlich geeinigt haben.

So jetzt muss ich eben noch meine Papiere zusammen suchen - weil ich ja in der Nähe von Dülmen und Selm wohne, muss mich dringend ummelden
Natürlich bin ich dann im AV Lengerich, ca. 70 km von dem so gut recherchierten Standort entfernt.


Ironie Ende 

Schönen Nikolaus Tag noch


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Quatsch- Interview kennen wir.
> ...



So einen Quatsch finde ich das Interview gar nicht. Ich frage mich nur warum Herr Weichahn nicht selbst klare Worte findet und er sollte es ernst nehmen wenn Sie sagt "...Es gilt, mit Argumenten für das Projekt zu werben und die Delegierten vom Sinn einer Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände zu
überzeugen. So funktioniert Demokratie..." Und er sollte dieses Demokratieverständnis auch für seinen eigenen Verband und gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern beherzigen. Eine Pressemitteilung alleine reicht da nicht aus. Dazu braucht es klarer Worte und Leidenschaft. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Das Interview ist Quatsch, weil es eine andere Meinung vertritt als hier der Mainstream ist.
Außerdem ist Frau Happach-Kasan sehr böse und mauschelig


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Quatsch- Interview kennen wir.
> 
> Desweiteren können beide Verbände eine Interessenvertretung gründen und gemeinsam Angelpolitik betreiben.
> 
> ...



Wieso Quatsch-Interview?, nur weil es nicht Deine Meinung ist?

Nimmerleinstag: Mitspracherecht haben wir uber den Verein --->KAV ---> LAVB ---> DAV.
Ob jetzt immer meine persönlichen Interessen durchgesetzt werde, daran glaube ich nicht, so ist nun mal Demokratie, aber der Weg ist so vorgegeben.

Das der DAV im Europäischen Parlament kein Sagen hat, und der VDSF auch nicht, liegt doch eindeutig daran, daß die Lobby nicht vorhanden ist. Das kann sich ja mit Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan ändern, auch wenn sie in der FDP ist und wahrscheinlich nach der nächsten Wahl nicht mehr in den Bundestag einzieht. Das muß man wissen, daß es so laufen kann; will sagen, schon jetzt muß der Plan B auf dem Tisch liegen und an Plan C gearbeitet werden

Alles Andere ist Wunschdenken, denn so wird es laufen, egal wie der Einzelne dazu steht. So ist zumindest meine persönliche Meinung.

Petri


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich bin raus. So viel Ignoranz muss ich erstmal verdauen. Stehe ich bei einigen auf der Ignorierliste?

Mahlzeit

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So einen Quatsch finde ich das Interview gar nicht. Ich frage mich nur warum Herr Weichahn nicht selbst klare Worte findet und er sollte es ernst nehmen wenn Sie sagt "...Es gilt, mit Argumenten für das Projekt zu werben und die Delegierten vom Sinn einer Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände zu
> überzeugen. So funktioniert Demokratie..." Und er sollte dieses Demokratieverständnis auch für seinen eigenen Verband und gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern beherzigen. Eine Pressemitteilung alleine reicht da nicht aus. Dazu braucht es klarer Worte und Leidenschaft.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Dazu hätte die besagte Dame mal auf den Tisch hauen können/ dürfen und evtl. auch mal ein Wort an die Angler richten dürfen.
Frau Abgeordnete hatte es aber nicht für Nötig gehalten.

Mal einen offenen Brief an die Angler! Mal ein Zeichen setzen!
mal die Frage des AB beantworten können oder wenigstens absagen können.

Richtig Tomasz, gute Worte der Dame nur leider zum falschen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

tomasz, bei mir nicht aber einige hier können/wollen eben nicht lesen oder können wollen das gelesene nicht verstehen.
wie schon gesagt die idealen mitglieder für solche verbände.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Wieso Quatsch-Interview?, nur weil es nicht Deine Meinung ist?
> 
> Nimmerleinstag: Mitspracherecht haben wir uber den Verein --->KAV ---> LAVB ---> DAV.
> Ob jetzt immer meine persönlichen Interessen durchgesetzt werde, daran glaube ich nicht, so ist nun mal Demokratie, aber der Weg ist so vorgegeben.
> ...



Auch Du hast keine Ahnung vom Mitspracherecht.

Das hat absolut nichts mit Lobby zu tun.

Du bist Vereinsvorsitzender und hast keine Ahnung vom Gesetz zur Mitsprache? 
:vik:


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Das Interview ist Quatsch, weil es eine andere Meinung vertritt als hier der Mainstream ist.
> Außerdem ist Frau Happach-Kasan sehr böse und mauschelig



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

#6

*ironie aus*

Ab jetzt werden ich jeden OffTopic Kommentar von Jürgen und flor mit "Müll" beantworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ist doch gut, wenns Leute gibt, welche die aktuellen dilettenatischen Bundesverbände und die der Initiative oder den daraus resultierenden neuen BV so sehr mögen  - auch wenns jeder Logik entbehrt und manche eh so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Zahlen oder der Wahrheit haben.....

Sie müssen ihn ja nachher auch mit einem zigfachen des jetzigen Beitrages finanzieren..

Das Glück haben dann die Mitglieder der vernünftigeren Landesverbände..

Die bei dieser Art der Fusion dann ja  sofort austreten und das gesparte Geld zielgerichtet einsetzen können für Angler..


----------



## Sharpo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, wenns Leute gibt, welche die aktuellen dilettenatischen Bundesverbände und die der Initiative oder den daraus resultierenden neuen BV so sehr mögen  - auch wenns jeder Logik entbehrt und manche eh so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Zahlen oder der Wahrheit haben.....
> 
> Sie müssen ihn ja nachher auch mit einem zigfachen des jetzigen Beitrages finanzieren..
> 
> ...




Hast Recht.  Ignorieren ist angebrachter.


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> #6
> 
> ...



Du kannst uns auch verbannen lassen, was aber nicht den Forenregeln entsprechen würde.

Ich glaube, daß dieses board dazu da ist, sich gegenseitig geistig zu "befruchten". Da muß jeder, auch ich/wir es aushalten, daß manchmal mit scharfer Zunge gepostet wird.

So ist das Leben.

Petri

PS: Der "Feind" ist nun eindeutig identifiziert, danke


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

von dir hab ich aber noch nichts *fruchtbares* gelesen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Jungs, lasst das persönliche...

Es entlarvt sich hier jeder selber.....


----------



## flor61 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



antonio schrieb:


> von dir hab ich aber noch nichts *fruchtbares* gelesen.
> 
> antonio



Fruchtbares: Ich bin für die Fusion, weil:

Nur ein starker Gesamtverband ist in der Lage, gemeinsame Interessen, die naturlich gemeinsam gefunden werden müssen, nach Aussen zu vertreten
Ich denke da z.B. an die:
- Glasaale, die an der Atlantikküste gefangen werden
- an ein ordenliches Kormoranmanagement
- an eine Lösung bei der Querverbauung unserer Flüsse
- an Fischschutz bei den Wasserturbinen, sei es durch ordentliche Schutzgitter oder zeitweiser Abschaltung und Wehröffnung bei angezeigter Aalwanderung

Nicht das hier jemand denkt, ich habe nur provokante Flausen im Kopf, so ist das nicht. Man kann mit unserereins auch ordentlich diskutieren. Es muß halt nur sachlich sein, und nicht immer gleich Breitseite, wie es hier hoffentlich mal nicht passieren wird.

Petri

PS: Das auf dem Weg gemauschelt wird, ist doch klar, es sollte nur bei Bekanntwerden der Allgemeinheit bekanntgegeben werden. Da ich davon kein Wissen habe, kann ich zu diesem Thema nichts *fruchtbares* beitragen, sorry


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



flor61 schrieb:


> Fruchtbares: Ich bin für die Fusion, weil:
> 
> Nur ein starker Gesamtverband ist in der Lage, gemeinsame Interessen, die naturlich gemeinsam gefunden werden müssen, nach Aussen zu vertreten
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Flor
Du hast in allem eigentlich recht. Und Du sagst selbst:

"gemeinsame Interesse, die natürlich erst gewfunden werden müssen"

Wenn DU die Entwicklung der momentanen gescheiterten Fusion hier mal nachließt oder verfolgt hättest, würdest Du feststellen- Genau das ist der oder einer der Punkte , warum u.a. ich monetan gegen eine Fusion sind.

die 12 Kommision hatte mal Ziele für einen einheitlichen verband ansatzweise definiert. Die wurde schnell von hinnen geschickt. Bis heute gibt es keine Einigung auf gemeisame Ziele. Wozu willst du also zustimmen? Man kann doch nicht Schritt 2 vor eins gehen und dann mal rausschauen -wo wolle mer de hie|kopfkrat
Mal die ganzen anderen ungelösten Frage weggelassen.
Naja , meine Mienung
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,



> Ich denke da z.B. an die:
> - Glasaale, die an der Atlantikküste gefangen werden
> - an ein ordenliches Kormoranmanagement
> - an eine Lösung bei der Querverbauung unserer Flüsse
> - an Fischschutz bei den Wasserturbinen, sei es durch ordentliche  Schutzgitter oder zeitweiser Abschaltung und Wehröffnung bei angezeigter  Aalwanderung


Völlig richtig, wenn hier nicht ausgewiesene Versager am Werk wären, die auf Landes- und Bundesebene schon nix hinkriegen!

Wer nimmt die denn in der EU ernst ? Ok ausser Herr Stoiber vielleicht


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Flor
Du heiratest doch auch nicht erst und guckst dann in den Sack was de gefangen hast , oder:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Nur ein starker Gesamtverband ist in der Lage, gemeinsame Interessen, *die naturlich gemeinsam gefunden werden müssen*, nach Aussen zu vertreten



Genau dazu waren bis dato weder beide Bundesverbände noch die der (w)irren Initiative in der Lage, gemeinsame Punkte zu finden.

Ein Kritikpunkt nicht nur von mir, sondern gerade von vernünftigeren VDSF-Landesverbänden!

Die auch deswegen gegen diesen dilettantischen Unfug inkompetenter und machtbesessener alter Betonköpfe gestimmt haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369


Alles schon veröffentlicht und nachlesbar - wenn man natürlich nur liest oder glaubt, was einem die Dilettanten der Bundesverbände oder der (w)irren Initiative vorkauen, kann man da nichts machen..

Außer immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen..

Gerne geschehen.............

Gott sei Dank gibts ja Verbände und Funktionäre, die Fragen gerne beantworten..

Und nicht nur solche Kommunikationsverweigerer und Versprechensbrecher wie aus der Politik..

Die natürlich aber genau deswegen eine ideale Präsidentin für den geplanten ignoranten Einheitsverband abgeben würde:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784
und daraus resultierend:
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ach-kasan-ueberarbeitet-oder-inkompetent.html

Davon ab:
Ist doch gut, wenns Leute gibt, welche die aktuellen dilettantischen Bundesverbände und die der Initiative oder den daraus resultierenden neuen BV so sehr mögen - auch wenns jeder Logik entbehrt und manche eh so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Zahlen oder der Wahrheit haben.....

Sie müssen ihn ja nachher auch mit einem zigfachen des jetzigen Beitrages finanzieren..

*Das Glück haben dann die Angler der Mitglieder der vernünftigeren Landesverbände..

Da diese LV bei dieser Art der Fusion dann ja sofort austreten und das gesparte Geld zielgerichtet einsetzen können für Angler..*


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst das persönliche...
> 
> Es entlarvt sich hier jeder selber.....



Genau Thomas - gut das du es einsiehst. 

Nur dagegen und die Zerschlagung ist keine Lösung. 

Ich habe nur mal mit ein wenig Witz gegen Unsachlichkeit und persöhnliche Angriffe reagiert.
Dies habe ich auch noch besonders gekennzeichnet, naja  scheinbar verstehen die Gegner der Fusion keinerlei Spass. 

Aber als Gegner der Gegner habe ich ein dickes Fell, schimpft ruhig weiter. Trotzdem hoffe ich das wir am 01.04.2013 einen neuen einheitlichen Verband haben.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Wegberger (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,

manchmal denke ich, hier ist "versprochene Absolution" im Spiel|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Flor
> Du hast in allem eigentlich recht. Und Du sagst selbst:
> 
> "gemeinsame Interesse, die natürlich erst gewfunden werden müssen"
> ...




Man brauch nicht mal hier lesen um sich ein Bild vom Chaos zu machen.

Man brauch sich mal nur die Internetseiten der landesverbände anschauen.

Erst wird lange Zeit nur oberflächlich Berichtet. Fragen an die Verbandsvorstände werden nur pauschal mit der üblichen Floskel beantwortet.
Irgendwann kommt eine nachricht vom LSFV Nds (endlich) und wieder scheigen alle.
Anschliessend nach dem Platzen der Fusion, platzt auch das Internet und jeder verband gibt eine Stellungnahme incl. Schuldzuweisungen zum Besten.

Deutschland einig Vaterland!

demokratie mit den Füssen getreten.

Demokratie, unser höchstes Gut. 
Unsere Rechtsgrundlage in diesem Staat.


----------



## smithie (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Es wird ja immer geschrieben, man braucht einen personellen und konzeptionellen Neuanfang.

Konzept: einverstanden, das könnte man ja festlegen.

Aber aus welchem (greifenden) Grund sollte ein LV oder höherer Funktionär von sich aus zurücktreten?
Weil "ein paar" ihn für doof befinden?


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



smithie schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer geschrieben, man braucht einen personellen und konzeptionellen Neuanfang.
> 
> Konzept: einverstanden, das könnte man ja festlegen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



> Aber aus welchem (greifenden) Grund sollte ein LV oder höherer Funktionär von sich aus zurücktreten?


Weil auch in Funktionären ein Körnchen Anstand wohnen könnte und man zurücktritt, wenn man bewiesen hat, dass mans nicht kann?


----------



## smithie (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

@antonio: ich meinte greifende Gründe.

Und daher rede ich nicht von "Verantwortung für den bisherigen Ablauf" oder "Basis steht nicht mehr voll hinter mir" oder "mein Anstand sagt mir, ich muss auf meinen Ehrensold verzichten" (sorry, falsche Baustelle    ).

Würde das greifen, müssten so gut wie alle Bundespolitiker zurücktreten - macht auch irgendwie keiner 

Tschuldigung, bin da wahrscheinlich zu realistisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Machts das besser?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich würde nicht mal einen Rücktritt fordern.
Nicht immer sind die Alternativen besser, falls man welche hat.

Nein, die Vorstände müssen endlich lernen, dass wir nicht mehr in den 80igern Leben. Heute ist das Internet in fast jedem Haushalt vertreten. Informationsbeschaffung etc. war noch nie so einfach wie heute.
Meinungsgestaltung, Gestaltung von Bürgerinitiative etc. vieles läuft heute über das Internet.

Ich kann heute über diverse Foren, über sociale Netzwerke die Menschen besser und schneller ansprechen.

Viele haben es ja eigentlich verstanden und haben eigene Internetpräsenzen, aber damit ist es nicht getan. Da steckt ja viel mehr hinter.

Wir wollen die offenere Kommunikation von Vereinen und Verbänden. 
Und nicht Dienst nach Vorschrift.

Es gibt mittlerweile soviele Beispiele wo dieses Miteinander extrem ignoiert wird/ wurde.
Die Bürger begehren auf. Wir haben S21, wir haben Flughafen Berlin wo die Menschen mitgenommen werden wollen etc. .

Das man daraus nicht lernt...


----------



## antonio (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

und die, die eben nicht lernen wollen/können müssen weg, sonst gehts im alten trott immer schön weiter.

antonio


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,

aber wie sollte dies alles geschehen .... ?
Realistisch müsste doch jetzt ein oder zwei LV die konstruktive Revolte planen:

-> Nennung eines BV Alternativ-Vorstands -> mit allen angesprochenen Fragen und Antworten. Dies könnte man ggf. dann im März zur Kampfabstimmung bringen.

Sieht jemand hier diesen Weg ?


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Ich glaube, man kann genau das jetzt eben genau nicht pauschalisieren.
Solange es unter denjenigen, die es letztlich verbockt haben, immer noch einige gutmütige ältere Herren gibt, für die der Computer ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln und das Internet ein böses Machwerk des Teufels sind, werden diese auch in dem guten Glauben, doch eigentlich nur das Beste zu wollen, genauso weiter machen. Warum soll plötzlich schlecht sein, was jahrzehntelang "gut" war? Denn auch weil es nur deshalb "gut" war, weil keiner aufgemuckt hat, gibt es in deren Köpfen keinen Grund einzusehen, dass es eben nicht gut war oder eben nicht mehr gut ist. Die Menschen, die da zum Teil seit Jahrzehnten in der Verantwortung stehen, sind zu alt, um sich zu verändern und wahrscheinlich zu (betriebs-)blind um zu sehen, dass sich die Anforderungen an sie grundlegend geändert haben.
Warum wird allenthalben gerade aus dieser Ecke über das AB geschimpft, geklagt, hergezogen, etc.? In erster Linie, weil wir es sind, die eine neue Form der Kommunikationskultur leben und das Sinnbild der Informationsgesellschaft in die Thematik "Angeln in Deutschland" herein getragen haben.
Deshalb sind wir ja auch so "unwichtig", dass wir auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung thematisiert wurden.:m


----------



## Honeyball (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber wie sollte dies alles geschehen .... ?
> 
> ...



Völlig richtig!!! Und: nein, leider sehe ich das bis jetzt auch noch nicht, dass es das geben wird.
Vielleicht ringt sich ja doch noch jemand dazu durch, aus einer Verantwortung tragenden Position heraus einen möglichen neuen Weg zu zeigen, mit einem kompletten Neuanfang oder einer vernünftigen Neuausrochtung.#c

Ist aber irgendwie wie "Warten auf's Christkind", nur dass wir als Kinder eigentlich immer sicher sein konnten, dass es tatsächlich kam.
Ich hoffe auf Landesverbände wie z.B. S-H, wo der Umdenkprozess und der Versuch der offenen Kommunikation bereits offensichtlich zu sehen sind, und darauf, dass deren Beispiel und natürlich die Vorgehensweise von NDS Schule machen.
Viele der ersten Reaktionen sind aber leider geprägt von Schuldzuweisungen und Verunglimpfungen und zeigen leider nur wieder das düstere Bild ewig gestrigen Denkens und Handelns.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*

Hallo,



> Völlig richtig!!! Und: nein, leider sehe ich das bis jetzt auch noch nicht, dass es das geben wird.
> Vielleicht ringt sich ja doch noch jemand dazu durch, aus einer  Verantwortung tragenden Position heraus einen möglichen neuen Weg zu  zeigen, mit einem kompletten Neuanfang oder einer vernünftigen  Neuausrochtung.


Ist vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert, diesen aktiven Weg über das Medium "Magazin" und den privaten Stellungnahmen einzufordern. Man setzt auch ein Zeichen, in dem man klar einen Weg aufzeigt und die LV ganz direkt als Adressaten hat.

Selbst die aufgewachten LV`s machen es sich natürlich auch einfach , wenn sie sich nur auf ihre Landesfürstenrolle zurückziehen und schmollend sagen -> da machen wir dann nicht mit!.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Es mauschelt weiter....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil auch in Funktionären ein Körnchen Anstand wohnen könnte und man zurücktritt, wenn man bewiesen hat, dass mans nicht kann?




Auch im Konjunktiv ist das fast eine Verwarnung wert.|supergri


Auf umfassende Veränderungen bei vielen Funktionären zu warten, bedeutet vergeudete Zeit. Von selbst passiert da überwiegend nix.

Wie Angler in Vereinen und Verbänden müssen Druck machen und auf die Barrikaden gehen. Wir können Niedersachsen als Beispiel aufweisen, wie es anders und richtig geht.

"Nur angeln wollen" bedeutet bald "nicht mehr angeln dürfen".

Eigentlich müssten die Landesverbände über die Vereine und Kreisverbände jetzt in Beschwerdemails und Austrittsankündigungen ersaufen. 

Nochmal, in den Landesverbänden muss der Hebel angesetzt werden. Und am längeren Hebel sitzen wir Angler. Wir müssen nur geschlossen daran ziehen.


----------

